# How many of you are virgins?



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Because it was going to happen eventually. Also because I'm a horrible, horrible person. 

No lying. Also people have a wide category of losing one's virginity so check all boxes that apply please.

EDIT
By 'sleeping with', I mean 'have had sex with' of course. Oh and inb4 Kill It With Fire. Oh and masturbation does not count.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you think I'm a virgin? 8)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you think I'm a virgin? 8)



We do not think, we know.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you think I'm a virgin? 8)


Yes... :V

Also this thread makes me sadface... *sadface*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 24, 2010)

Lollolololll.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

:cry:


----------



## Melo (Apr 24, 2010)

lol virgin

it's a tiny ass city here, so it's hard to really get around. :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Odd poll, how do you sleep with someone and not lose your virginity? Do you mean literally sleeping in the same bed?


Anyway, I'm gonna have to sorta kinda say.. no I'm not. However, I've just had one girlfriend, and we didn't do it that much. and it wasn't good anyway


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Odd poll, how do you sleep with someone and not lose your virginity? Do you mean literally sleeping in the same bed?



I worded it like this because some people don't consider oral sex, or same sex intercourse to be a loss of virginity.


----------



## Melo (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Odd poll, how do you sleep with someone and not lose your virginity? Do you mean literally sleeping in the same bed?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna have to sorta kinda say.. no I'm not. However, I've just had one girlfriend, and we didn't do it that much. and it wasn't good anyway



You can sleep with someone and just mess around or spoon or whatever.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Odd poll, how do you sleep with someone and not lose your virginity? Do you mean literally sleeping in the same bed?



I've shared beds/sleeping spaces without sex. My best friend and I for 5+ years occasionally share a bed, we're like sisters and there's absolutely nothing sexual between us. We don't spoon or anything, though. That'd be weird.

Or wait, did you mean like... Oh. "Sleeping with" is such a weird term for sex.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, yay, another sex-related poll/question thread.

Nope, nothing over-sexual about this fandom, no sirree.


----------



## Melo (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh, yay, another sex-related poll/question thread.
> 
> Nope, nothing over-sexual about this fandom, no sirree.



have you ever been sexually penetrated?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh, yay, another sex-related poll/question thread.
> 
> Nope, nothing over-sexual about this fandom, no sirree.


If you don't like it, leave.

Oh wait. You can't, can you.


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I'm sure you know what I put.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> have you ever been sexually penetrated?



Goodness, I don't believe I have! If I had been I would DEFINITELY come here and say "I TOTALLY JUST GOT FUCKED WHO ELSE HAS BEEN FUCKED".



SirRob said:


> If you don't like it, leave.



You first.  I'm not surrendering this fandom to the guys with their hands down their own pants constantly.



SirRob said:


> Oh wait. You can't, can you.



NO, I CAN'T, IT'S TRUE

YOU'RE LIKE A DRUG

I WISH I COULD QUIT YOU


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Goodness, I don't believe I have! If I had been I would DEFINITELY come here and say "I TOTALLY JUST GOT FUCKED WHO ELSE HAS BEEN FUCKED".


In other words, Tycho can't get a girlfriend. Not surprising.


Tycho said:


> You first.  I'm not surrendering this fandom to the guys with their hands down their own pants constantly.


Oh I see, so now you have a delusion that you're some sort of guardian of innocence. Okay.


Tycho said:


> NO, I CAN'T, IT'S TRUE
> 
> YOU'RE LIKE A DRUG
> 
> I WISH I COULD QUIT YOU


Well, you proved it yourself after posting that emo bawwfest thread.


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

You know, I really don't get why losing your virginity is such a badge of honor in today's culture. It's not like it's particularly hard to get laid, so I'm kind of missing what the hubbub is.

And no, I'm not one of the >50 percent that voted yes to being a virgin. I just don't see why people think it's so important. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 24, 2010)

I didn't lose my virginity until I was legal. :<


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> I just don't see why people think it's so important. :V



Measurement of showing that someone is older that spans across the entire human race, and is thus mildly integral in all cultures.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Measurement of showing that someone is older that spans across the entire human race, and is thus mildly integral in all cultures.



Eh, I'm still completely virgin with guys, and for me that's more important now. :3


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> In other words, Tycho can't get a girlfriend. Not surprising.



Getting them isn't the problem, getting TO them is :V



SirRob said:


> Oh I see, so now you have a delusion that you're some sort of guardian of innocence. Okay.



Oh you silly fox.  I'm not a guardian of innocence.  I'm just sick of people with no common sense, no restraint, no shame and no sense of humor about any of that.  Quit jerking off all over the internet, you fucking faptards.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> You know, I really don't get why losing your virginity is such a badge of honor in today's culture. It's not like it's particularly hard to get laid, so I'm kind of missing what the hubbub is.
> 
> And no, I'm not one of the >50 percent that voted yes to being a virgin. I just don't see why people think it's so important. :V



I don't get the big deal about virginity in general, whether it's losing it ASAP or holding onto it like it's something particularly special ONLY TO BE SHARED WITH YOUR ONE TRUE LOOOOVE.

And born again virgins or whatever, what the fuck.

I don't understand people.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> And born again virgins or whatever, what the fuck.
> 
> I don't understand people.



This poll is entirely subjective about what people consider themselves to be but I must agree with this. Seriously, what the fuck.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh you silly fox.  I'm not a guardian of innocence.  I'm just sick of people with no common sense, no restraint, no shame and no sense of humor about any of that.  Quit jerking off all over the internet, you fucking faptards.


There will always be people like that, deal with it. At least they're not affecting you in real life.


----------



## Melo (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Getting them isn't the problem, getting TO them is :V



The chicks dig Tycho's big post count.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Because it was going to happen eventually.



Greetings from the year 2008?


Also a lack of "I'm a female and have sexually penetrated my partner" is discriminating women who like strapons (and/or hermaphrodites) :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Greetings from the year 2008?



Someone already made this poll? Oops. At least it's old enough to be recycled, and I bet I was more concise anyway.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> The chicks dig Tycho's big post count.


Post count is inversely proportional to penis length.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Post count is inversely proportional to penis length.



So our dicks get smaller the more time we spend on the forums?

...

Actually that's a pretty valid argument.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> So our dicks get smaller the more time we spend on the forums?
> 
> ...
> 
> Actually that's a pretty valid argument.



But our e-penors get bigger!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There will always be people like that, deal with it. At least they're not affecting you in real life.



Well golly, they're not beating down my door and fapping in front of me, I'm clearly being too harsh.  I mean, it's not like it's disgusting to share an Internet forum with those folks, right?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Well golly, they're not beating down my door and fapping in front of me, I'm clearly being too harsh.  I mean, it's not like it's disgusting to share an Internet forum with those folks, right?


Not like you have to be on this forum. I'd understand if you lived with these people, but you don't.

And yes, you are. Because this is the site to do that sort of thing.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2010)

Token virgin post in another virgin thread.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 24, 2010)

Popped my cherry log ago....


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Measurement of showing that someone is older that spans across the entire human race, and is thus mildly integral in all cultures.



When you have kids losing their virginity at 14 though, this concept kind of becomes lost.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Someone already made this poll? Oops. At least it's old enough to be recycled, and I bet I was more concise anyway.



And again, and again and again.

But your is by far the most detailed, though I wouldn't know why anything aside from "yes/no" would matter (and a disclaimer that masturbation doesn't count).


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

+1


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> and a disclaimer that masturbation doesn't count.


 everyone lost their virginity to themselves :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And again, and again and again.
> 
> But your is by far the most detailed, though I wouldn't know why anything aside from "yes/no" would matter (and a disclaimer that masturbation doesn't count).



Your wish is my command. Editing post.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 24, 2010)

thesoundofsilence said:


> everyone lost their virginity to themselves :V



I'm in love with myself, murr.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Popped my cherry log ago....



I always thought that the idea of guys using this term was strange.  The explanation I was given for the "cherry popping" term having been associated with losing one's virginity was that it was actually applicable to FEMALES because referred to the breaking of the hymen.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm a female who has been sexually penetrated by my partner.  - 3 
I'm a female who has received oral sex from my partner. - 2

Awww.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I always thought that the idea of guys using this term was strange.  The explanation I was given for the "cherry popping" term having been associated with losing one's virginity was that it was actually applicable to FEMALES because referred to the breaking of the hymen.



Or, yanno, anal sex if your gay. No hymen but it's equated with the same idea.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm a female who has been sexually penetrated by my partner.  - 3
> I'm a female who has received oral sex from my partner. - 2
> 
> Awww.


Wow...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Or, yanno, anal sex if your gay. No hymen but it's equated with the same idea.



It referred to the hymen long before it was ever used to refer to the anus for gays.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It referred to the hymen long before it was ever used to refer to the anus for gays.



I know. I was talking about perceived implications vs. original usage.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> and a disclaimer that masturbation doesn't count





thesoundofsilence said:


> everyone lost their virginity to themselves :V



I raped myself when I was a kid.

I said no, but I knew I wanted it. D:


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm a virgin by choice because I don't want to have sex at 15 years old. Also, I have never masterbated.

So, should I leave the fandom now?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh, yay, another sex-related poll/question thread.
> 
> Nope, nothing over-sexual about this fandom, no sirree.



Weren't you gonna cut yourself off from all sorts of communication, including the internet?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Weren't you gonna cut yourself off from all sorts of communication, including the internet?



Sh.

:c


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 24, 2010)

One Vulpine Virgin reporting for duty *salutes*.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm a virgin by choice because I don't want to have sex at 15 years old. Also, I have never masterbated.
> 
> So, should I leave the fandom now?


Out.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm a virgin by choice because I don't want to have sex at 15 years old. Also, I have never masterbated.
> 
> So, should I leave the fandom now?



Wow. Late bloomer.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> One Vulpine Virgin reporting for duty *salutes*.



There is no such thing.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 24, 2010)

ha you guys are actually getting action good stuff i expected alot more virgins


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wow. Late bloomer.


 No, I just find the sexual matters in my age group ridiculous.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> There is no such thing.



Does masturbation count as losing your virginity?


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> No, I just find the sexual matters in my age group ridiculous.



It was the 'no masturbation' part I was commenting on. Having sex at 15 is too young in my personal opinion.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> It was the 'no masturbation' part I was commenting on. Having sex at 15 is too young in my personal opinion.


I still find it (the masterbation) icky. So you're right.

Wow, the experienced poster is right, and the newfag is wrong. When has that ever happened? :V


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> You know, I really don't get why losing your virginity is such a badge of honor in today's culture. It's not like it's particularly hard to get laid, so I'm kind of missing what the hubbub is.
> 
> And no, I'm not one of the >50 percent that voted yes to being a virgin. I just don't see why people think it's so important. :V


 
ya know now that u say it i dont know what the big deal is either i remember when i lost it my friend mike was callin me a pimp for like 2 weeks and he even threw a party for me i didnt really understand y he went as far as to throw a party for me, but i just kinda went with it


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I still find it (the masterbation) icky. So you're right.
> 
> Wow, the experienced poster is right, and the newfag is wrong. When has that ever happened. :V



How does that work? Even when I used to feel bad about doing it I still couldn't help myself!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Does masturbation count as losing your virginity?



No.  :V

FOXES ARE BORN ALREADY FUCKED


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No.  :V
> 
> FOXES ARE BORN ALREADY FUCKED



By who? Their siblings?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> By who? Their siblings?



YES


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 24, 2010)

whores by nature i guess lol


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> By who? Their siblings?


hot


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> How does that work? Even when I used to feel bad about doing it I still couldn't help myself!


 Self control.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Self control.



Maybe, but it's soooo hard. In more ways than one.


Well, whatever.


fapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 24, 2010)

I had to check the first three answers in this poll.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Does it count if you didn't enjoy it?


----------



## CookiieCyanide (Apr 24, 2010)

Is it bad if I think sex just isn't fun anymore?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Weren't you gonna cut yourself off from all sorts of communication, including the internet?



That was the plan, at least until sanity managed to get its foot back in the door.

Were you going to have a going-away party for me or something? Sorry to ruin your plans.


----------



## Bacu (Apr 24, 2010)

No way am I ever sticking anything of mine inside of anyone else; it's disgusting. Also women are a pain and men are repulsive.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm only 14, intercourse doesn't appeal to me at all.
Wewt 4 virginity


----------



## Bacu (Apr 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I'm only 14, intercourse doesn't appeal to me at all.
> Wewt 4 virginity


Not after saying that here, you won't be.


----------



## Conker (Apr 24, 2010)

Memememememememe

I used to care, now I don't, more important things to worry about, commas.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


>



Look on the bright side.  Imagine the money you're saving because you don't have to buy condoms or jewelry or blood tests.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Look on the bright side.  Imagine the money you're saving because you don't have to buy condoms or jewelry or blood tests.


No-one ever said it had to be a regular thing. But realistically yeah there is always that to consider.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 24, 2010)

haha, another one of these threads, how grand.  well, time to make fun of all of the virgins again


----------



## Takun (Apr 24, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> haha, another one of these threads, how grand.  well, time to make fun of all of the virgins again



haha they haven't even had _sex_ yet.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 24, 2010)

OP is obvious vampire trolling for virgins.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

15 and still virgin. :V


----------



## Pawl (Apr 24, 2010)

Not I.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

This thread topic is very familiar

To answer this question, of course I'm a virgin
and I'll stay a virgin for a _really_,_really_ long time...it's never gonna happen


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2010)

Virgin.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread topic is very familiar
> 
> To answer this question, of course I'm a virgin
> and I'll stay a virgin for a _really_,_really_ long time...it's never gonna happen


Yeah. its been done so many times.... im waiting to see it get derailed lol.

and I can help you lose that virginity :3  ...even if you are so short >.>



RandyDarkshade said:


> Virgin.


OMG Randy is a virgin too?  i did not expect that.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah. its been done so many times.... im waiting to see it get derailed lol.
> 
> and I can help you lose that virginity :3  ...even if you are so short >.>


*tears up*

I don't think I could go through with it, granted someone _actually_ wanted me 

no


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 24, 2010)

...

Horray for confirming furry stereotypes 


1: This is a poll about sex, thus confirming that we are obsessed with the topic. 
2: The most votes have by far gone into "I am a virgin," thus confirming that we are lonely. 
3: It has been confirmed that this forum is a sausage fest (but that was never in question)


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> 
> I don't think I could go through with it, granted someone _actually_ wanted me
> 
> no


i was the same way 

before i lost it

believe me if you love them then youll be able to go through with it


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> 
> I don't think I could go through with it, granted someone _actually_ wanted me
> 
> no


aww dont cry! D:

why couldnt you go through with it?  whats so difficult?  and im sure someone wants you!



Unsilenced said:


> 1: This is a poll about sex, thus confirming that we are obsessed with the topic.
> 2: The most votes have by far gone into "I am a virgin," thus confirming that we are lonely.
> 3: It has been confirmed that this forum is a sausage fest (but that was never in question)


 1.  Who isnt? :3
2. Im just young..... i dont play on having sex until im at least 18 and out of my parents house.
3.Get the grills ready.  were having hot dogs!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Horray for confirming furry stereotypes
> 
> ...



Not necessarily.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Horray for confirming furry stereotypes
> 
> ...


Wait. When were any of these in question?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Horray for confirming furry stereotypes
> 
> ...


But I'm not a sexual person. Can the "all furries are horndogs" sterotype be disproven yet?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> aww dont cry! D:
> 
> why couldnt you go through with it?  whats so difficult?  and im sure someone wants you!


I just don't feel like I could, or that anyone would be patient enough to wait for me to truly be ready


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But I'm not a sexual person. Can the "all furries are horndogs" sterotype be disproven yet?



It can't be disproven, as it has already been (repeatedly) proven.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I just don't feel like I could, or that anyone would be patient enough to wait for me to truly be ready



You should totally enter the convent.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You should totally enter the convent.


?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> It can't be disproven, as it has already been (repeatedly) proven.



My hairy ass crack has more proof. ;V But I don't think anyone is willing to venture there to retrieve it.


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> 1: This is a poll about sex, thus confirming that we are obsessed with the topic.
> 2: The most votes have by far gone into "I am a virgin," thus confirming that we are lonely.



There's also the fact that the majority of this forum is teenagers. Hell, I feel kind of bad about not being able to check off "virgin." Lord almighty.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?



:V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> There's also the fact that the majority of this forum is teenagers. Hell, I feel kind of bad about not being able to check off "virgin." Lord almighty.



I'm probably one of (if not THE) oldest virgins here.


----------



## Melo (Apr 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My hairy ass crack has more proof. ;V But I don't think anyone is willing to venture there to retrieve it.



I think you've forgotten which forum you're on.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> :V


Nuns scare me so no


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> I think you've forgotten which forum you're on.



No one has tried it, doubt they will :v.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2010)

I hate being a virgin...and a woman...but i can only change one of those things...and yet that won't be so easy either.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I hate being a virgin...and a woman...but i can only change one of those things...and yet that won't be so easy either.


Oh hey, so do I


----------



## Melo (Apr 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No one has tried it, doubt they will :v.



Why not?

If you've got pimples on your ass, Randal, I'm sure than can be cleared up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I hate being a virgin...and a woman...but i can only change one of those things...and yet that won't be so easy either.





WillowWulf said:


> Oh hey, so do I



Why?


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, lots of virgins. Not completely surprised. Also sorry to everyone who has seen this topic before. I want you to know that I personally feel terrible for making it so that's all good.



GoldenJackal said:


> OP is obvious vampire trolling for virgins.





Tycho said:


> :V



Lolz to both.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Biggest E-whore = smallest non-whore IRL.

Put me down for a virgin >.>


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Biggest E-whore = smallest non-whore IRL.
> 
> Put me down for a virgin >.>



This is not surprising in the least.  It's okay dude. No one cares.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why?


Being a woman and a virgin sucks..but the reason varies I'd imagine


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Being a woman and a virgin sucks..but the reason varies I'd imagine



We can fix that.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

It shouldn't be surprising... If we were all getting laid in real life we wouldn't be so promiscuous here.


----------



## Don (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> We can fix that.



Bow chicka bow wow

I'm a virgin, and I don't particularly care about it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> We can fix that.


*whimpers*


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

I just realized that I hadn't voted yet. Oops.


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> We can fix that.





WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers*



God dammit Ratte, quit encouraging her to shitpost.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It shouldn't be surprising... If we were all getting laid in real life we wouldn't be so promiscuous here.



that doesn't explain me though


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It shouldn't be surprising... If we were all getting laid in real life we wouldn't be so promiscuous here.


I'm not


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not



you're a girl

and probably genophobic


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> you're a girl
> 
> and probably genophobic


wha? (I'm too tired to look this up)


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

i still hate being a virgin... >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> wha? (I'm too tired to look this up)



I'm not going to do it for you


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i still hate being a virgin... >.>



Well at least you're not a hooker riddled with god-knows what.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well at least you're not a hooker riddled with god-knows what.


 I still wish i could get laid though


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I still wish i could get laid though



You're fifteen. It's not important. It'll happen eventually.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not going to do it for you


Yea probably


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 24, 2010)

I am not.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well at least you're not a hooker riddled with god-knows what.


She looks like a less slutty version of what my ex Eva turned out to be. She was nice awesome before she started dressing slutty and cheating on me. Damn Eva. :I


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> You're fifteen. It's not important. It'll happen eventually.


 It feels important when your 15.... my dick says so.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It feels important when your 15.... my dick says so.



You're dick isn't very smart. Wait for emotional maturity from both you and your girlfriend.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 25, 2010)

^ This is true.  Just take matters into your own hands, so to speak.  No pregnancy, no STDs, and best of all, no awkward morning afters and embarassing issues with nudity and clean-up.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're dick isn't very smart. Wait for emotional maturity from both you and your girlfriend.


Did you expect it to be smart?
Dicks are stupid


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> that doesn't explain me though


Well yeah I guess there are a few freaks here and there.

Why DO you hang out here? You seem to have a social life.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're dick isn't very smart. Wait for emotional maturity from both you and your girlfriend.


 I would say i am mature enough but she doesnt think she is.  *sigh* i guess i can wait still...


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I would say i am mature enough but she doesnt think she is.  *sigh* i guess i can wait still...


patience is a virtue


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 25, 2010)

I wish... I can still say that I'm a virgin  D:


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Im only 14 so yeah... :|


----------



## Plantar (Apr 25, 2010)

For all of you saying "I wish I wasn't a virgin"... Why? You're lucky. Cherish it, and save it for someone you think you love. Mine went to waste on a chick that turned into a slut, giving birth to 2 kids by 20. You're better off waiting.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> patience is a virtue


 and i dont have that virtue.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

All of these other people are lying, sex is awesome and if you haven't had it yet you should hate yourself.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and i dont have that virtue.


men


----------



## Plantar (Apr 25, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> All of these other people are lying, sex is awesome and if you haven't had it yet you should hate yourself.


It's only awesome if you do it with someone you love and don't end up getting cheated on.


----------



## Teco (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It feels important when your 15.... my dick says so.





Usarise said:


> I would say i am mature enough but she doesnt think she is.  *sigh* i guess i can wait still...





Usarise said:


> and i dont have that virtue.



God damnmit why'd I come in here. Now I want to rage all over someone's face.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well yeah I guess there are a few freaks here and there.
> 
> Why DO you hang out here? You seem to have a social life.



something to do during my refractory periods

I MEAN

something to do while i'm in class, or when i just feel like hanging out by myself and listening to music, i guess.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> It's only awesome if you do it with someone you love and don't end up getting cheated on.


I've done it with people I couldn't give a shit about it and it still felt fucking amazing.

Getting cheat on doesn't change the quality of the sex, just the quality of the relationship.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> For all of you saying "I wish I wasn't a virgin"... Why? You're lucky. Cherish it, and save it for someone you think you love. Mine went to waste on a chick that turned into a slut, giving birth to 2 kids by 20. You're better off waiting.



It's really not that big of a deal. As Lobar said once, "Your first time isn't nearly as important as the last time." If I could be with someone really sweet and have a good time it would effectively erase the sour taste of my previous encounters.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> something to do during my refractory periods


You get those? I'm shocked.


Dyluck said:


> something to do while i'm in class, or when i just feel like hanging out by myself and listening to music, i guess.


There are better things to do. Anything else, really.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Because it was going to happen eventually. Also because I'm a horrible, horrible person.
> 
> No lying. Also people have a wide category of losing one's virginity so check all boxes that apply please.
> 
> ...



You mean a virgin thread?  Because that's already happened.

Also virgin.  Oh well.


----------



## Marietta (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm a virgin.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 25, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I've done it with people I couldn't give a shit about it and it still felt fucking amazing.
> 
> Getting cheat on doesn't change the quality of the sex, just the quality of the relationship.


I can't do it with someone I don't have any attraction to mentally. D:


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I can't do it with someone I don't have any attraction to mentally. D:


Congratulations.  meanwhile, the rest of us are capable of not requiring emotional dependencies attached to our sex.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 25, 2010)

Still a virgin, and probably will be for a while unless I find a girl that is actually good for me :\


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm guessing the oral sex thing is artificially high because people want to mess  with the results.

Either that, or way to get dominated noobs.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I'm guessing the oral sex thing is artificially high because people want to mess  with the results.
> 
> Either that, or way to get dominated noobs.


its only natural to stop at oral sex before proceeding on to regular sex?  And its something shared by gay and hetero men?

I feel bad for the girls.  Penetration higher than oral, such a shame


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You get those? I'm shocked.
> There are better things to do. Anything else, really.



I'm not a machine, Rob.  Beneath this cold Dalek shell lies a horrible tentacle monster.

And yeah, I guess so, but I try to be inconspicuous while I'm in class. :T


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> its only natural to stop at oral sex before proceeding on to regular sex?  And its something shared by gay and hetero men?
> 
> I feel bad for the girls.  Penetration higher than oral, such a shame



Yeah, guys need to learn how to give oral to a woman. A guy who expects it but won't return the favor is a pig. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not a machine, Rob.  Beneath this cold Dalek shell lies a horrible tentacle monster.
> 
> And yeah, I guess so, but I try to be inconspicuous while I'm in class. :T


Never watched Doctor Who. One of my friends fangirls over it though.

You should probably pay attention in class.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Never watched Doctor Who. One of my friends fangirls over it though.
> 
> You should probably pay attention in class.



Watch it.

I can multi-task.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Watch it.
> 
> I can multi-task.


I will once I'm done watching everything else people have told me to watch.

You think you can, but you can't.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I will once I'm done watching everything else people have told me to watch.
> 
> You think you can, but you can't.



I think I can and am also doing it right now


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I think I can and am also doing it right now


You'd be better off doing things one at a time.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You'd be better off doing things one at a time.



You're not familiar with my work.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not a machine, Rob.  Beneath this cold Dalek shell lies a *horrible tentacle monster.*
> 
> And yeah, I guess so, but I try to be inconspicuous while I'm in class. :T


 I heard tentacles... :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You're not familiar with my work.


Doesn't matter what kind of work you're doing.

Unless it's like, art or something and the other thing you're doing is listening to music or talking to someone.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 25, 2010)

lol, people on the internet who _aren't _virgins?
Right.

But yeah, I'm a virgin.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Doesn't matter what kind of work you're doing.
> 
> Unless it's like, art or something and the other thing you're doing is listening to music or talking to someone.



Your mistake was thinking that everyone is as pedestrian as you are and can't multi-task efficiently


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Your mistake was thinking that everyone is as pedestrian as you are and can't multi-task efficiently


Thanks for the complement.

Studies show that multi-tasking isn't as effective as doing things one at a time, because your mind can't focus on two things at once.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Thanks for the complement.
> 
> Studies show that multi-tasking isn't as effective as doing things one at a time, because your mind can't focus on two things at once.



You don't usually need full undivided attention at a lecture
you never need full undivided attention on faf


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Thanks for the complement.
> 
> Studies show that multi-tasking isn't as effective as doing things one at a time, because your mind can't focus on two things at once.



Studies are based on average people

average people like YOU


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> You don't usually need full undivided attention at a lecture
> you never need full undivided attention on faf


You never know when you'll miss something important.



Dyluck said:


> Studies are based on average people
> 
> average people like YOU


You are so wrong about that.

I'm below average.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You never know when you'll miss something important.
> 
> You are so wrong about that.
> 
> *I'm below average.*



Way to kick your own ass bro .


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Way to kick your own ass bro .



He does that a lot. That'll change someday.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> He does that a lot. That'll change someday.



...he'll pound his own ass someday?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> He does that a lot. That'll change someday.


If I ever become a respectable person, sure.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Forums sure is depressing tonight :/


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Forums sure is depressing tonight :/


Yup...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 25, 2010)

Choices 1 and 3 please. Thank you.
I kinda wish I could unvote....I don't like posting about losing my virginity on furry websites. I've had creeper experiences. You'd be surprised who creeps these days...


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Forums sure is depressing tonight :/



This, so much so.

Why am I still here when I'm just getting sad? I should go watch some YTP to cheer me up.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Choices 1 and 3 please. Thank you.
> I kinda wish I could unvote....I don't like posting about losing my virginity on furry websites. I've had creeper experiences. You'd be surprised who creeps these days...



Vote is anonymous. You're fault for putting the actuals result.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Studies are based on average people
> 
> average people like YOU



Daleks are not people.  v_v


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Vote is anonymous. You're fault for putting the actuals result.



NNOOOOooooooo!!
Oh well :I

Straight pride?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You are so wrong about that.
> 
> I'm below average.



oh snap



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Daleks are not people.  v_v



Exactly 8)


----------



## Holsety (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not a virgin.


When do I get my coolguy glasses


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I'm not a virgin.
> 
> 
> When do I get my coolguy glasses


Congratulations you are now a douchebag.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

I always break my sunglasses.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Congratulations you are now a douchebag.


Awesome, I've always wanted to go around dramatically taking off/putting on my sunglasses and overusing this emote.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL half of FAF's posters are virgins.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> LOL half of FAF's posters are virgins.


Are you implying that you're not?


----------



## Melo (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> LOL half of FAF's posters are virgins.



That's probably because like half of them are 14.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> LOL half of FAF's posters are virgins.



Maybe some unlucky Muslim gets them.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Congratulations you are now a douchebag.



Mine are better. 8)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Mine are better. 8)


Eww. They make people look like douchebags.

But they also make them look super hot...


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Eww. They make people look like douchebags.
> 
> But they also make them look super hot...



Douchebags are super hot

there is a direct correlation


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Douchebags are super hot
> 
> there is a direct correlation


There is truth to this, as unfortunate as it is. You horrible, horrible douchebag.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

I have slept and been in bed with both.

Had small minor fun with a other guy. No penetration or oral yet tho.

With a GF thats a other story tho


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Congratulations you are now a douchebag.



Hey..
Not cool.

not all people wearing those are douchebags.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> LOL half of FAF's posters are virgins.


That's because half the posters here are under the age of 17, so that's kind of a good thing

(it just sucks to have that nagging feeling all the time, yea, even I get a little...you know *blush*


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been a virgin for almost 5 fucking years now. I'm about to turn bisexual just so I can get some.

(and no, none of you are going to give it to me either unless you're female...)


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I've been a virgin for almost 5 fucking years now. I'm about to turn bisexual just so I can get some.
> 
> (and no, none of you are going to give it to me either unless you're female...)


whoa your 5 years old? dang man you dont have to worry about that yet!


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 25, 2010)

No it means I haven't had sex in 5 years... sucks ass...

For all you virgins who haven't had sex yet, I'll tell you this. This is not a recommendation to just go out and fuck anyone, I honestly don't think that's a good idea, but if you do, oh well. And if you want to wait until you've fallen in love or found the right person, good for you, I admire you for that.

BUT...

Ask plenty of non-virgins and you'd be surprised how many of them had a screwed up "first time". I had a screwed up first time. It was not someone I loved at all, and it was just a random person (a friend though, so it wasn't a complete stranger).

I'm not exactly sure WHY people put so much weight on their first time, and losing their virginity, and how it should be special or important. And it's NOT. Many people have had shitty first times that weren't romantic or with someone we loved, including myself, and we're like "Whatever" and we shrug and learn from it. We're not emotionally scarred from it either. We just accept that we were young and stupid.

Most people's first times are going to suck. Why? Because you're young and you don't know what the fuck you're doing. So, my advice to all of you is... don't sleep with random strangers, but at the same time, don't be afraid to make mistakes and do stupid things during sex, because that's how you grow.



WillowWulf said:


> wha? (I'm too tired to look this up)


Genophobic means being afraid of sex.

You know, if you're so afraid of your first time, you could always hitch up with me. I'd take it slow, very slow, with lots of cuddling and snuggling and a massage, and we'd play music that made you feel comfortable and I'd cook you food you enjoyed so you felt happy and content. And we'd go as slow as you felt comfortable, taking it one step at at time. 
(but didn't you say you were under 18? If so I'll wait...)


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Genophobic means being afraid of sex.
> 
> You know, if you're so afraid of your first time, you could always hitch up with me. I'd take it slow, very slow, with lots of cuddling and snuggling and a massage, and we'd play music that made you feel comfortable and I'd cook you food you enjoyed so you felt happy and content. And we'd go as slow as you felt comfortable, taking it one step at at time.


....


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> No it means I haven't had sex in 5 years... sucks ass...



You don't magically turn back into a virgin if you don't have sex



CrazyLee said:


> You know, if you're so afraid of your first time, you could always hitch up with me. I'd take it slow, very slow, with lots of cuddling and snuggling and a massage, and we'd play music that made you feel comfortable and I'd cook you food you enjoyed so you felt happy and content. And we'd go as slow as you felt comfortable, taking it one step at at time.



Yeah that's pretty creepy


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah that's pretty creepy



Ah yes, because a man wants to treat a woman romantically and consider her emotions, treat her good, do things like cook for her, cuddle, and take things as far as she would like to go, that's creepy.

But I forgot, this is the FURRY FANDOM. We don't know anything about romantic, we just rape the fuck out of each other.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's because half the posters here are under the age of 17, so that's kind of a good thing
> 
> (it just sucks to have that nagging feeling all the time, yea, even I get a little...you know *blush*



19 and virgin


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Ah yes, because a man wants to treat a woman romantically and consider her emotions, treat her good, do things like cook for her, cuddle, and take things as far as she would like to go, that's creepy


I don't find it creepy, I like when a guy considers his partner's feelings

It just sounds creepy when you type it out :/


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Ah yes, because a man wants to treat a woman romantically and consider her emotions, treat her good, do things like cook for her, cuddle, and take things as far as she would like to go, that's creepy.



No, it's creepy when - unless I am mistaken - you have no idea who the hell they are. If you know them IRL then fine, otherwise... ugh, creepy.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Ah yes, because a man wants to treat a woman romantically and consider her emotions, treat her good, do things like cook for her, cuddle, and take things as far as she would like to go, that's creepy.
> 
> But I forgot, this is the FURRY FANDOM. We don't know anything about romantic, we just rape the fuck out of each other.



I think it's more a case of 28 year old guy offering to sex up a 15 year old girl on the internet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2010)

I have boned women, been sucked by em, and returned oral favors as well.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I think it's more a case of 28 year old guy offering to sex up a 15 year old girl on the internet.



I didn't realise that.




Creepy.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 25, 2010)

14, not a virgin.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I think it's more a case of 28 year old guy offering to sex up a 15 year old girl on the internet.


I think it was more the gesture than the offer



Xipoid said:


> 14, not a virgin.


what has this world come to?


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> No, it's creepy when - unless I am mistaken - you have no idea who the hell they are. If you know them IRL then fine, otherwise... ugh, creepy.


Well, I was just joking. Of course I don't know her and of course I don't want to fuck her on first sight.



SnowFox said:


> I think it's more a case of 28 year old guy offering to sex up a 15 year old girl on the internet.


Well gosh darn. It is hard to tell a person's age over the internets, especially when you can't see them. Just like it's hard to tell if someone's joking, being sarcastic, or being serious.

I didn't notice her age on her profile. But I would wait until she was 18 before I'd even consider touching her in any way.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> 14, not a virgin.


...

Niiiice.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Well, I was just joking. Of course I don't know her and of course I don't want to fuck her on first sight.
> 
> 
> Well gosh darn. It is hard to tell a person's age over the internets, especially when you can't see them. Just like it's hard to tell if someone's joking, being sarcastic, or being serious.
> ...


....

A lot of people overlook that


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> what has this world come to?


I was the same age when I lost it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have boned women, been sucked by em, and returned oral favors as well.



I don't know why some men don't want to return the oral favor. I assume it's because some women can smell... well.. pretty "fishy" down there. But I can tell you it varies from woman to woman, some are stronger than others, and as long as they keep themselves clean and bathe regularly (which I recommend to all people), it's not so bad.

And in all actuality I have never given oral, because I've never been at the point where a woman wanted to receive it.



WillowWulf said:


> ....
> 
> A lot of people overlook that



I feel really bad now... *scratches your ears* Sowwy....


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I don't know why some men don't want to return the oral favor. I assume it's because some women can smell... well.. pretty "fishy" down there. But I can tell you it varies from woman to woman, some are stronger than others, and as long as they keep themselves clean and bathe regularly (which I recommend to all people), it's not so bad.
> 
> And in all actuality I have never given oral, because I've never been at the point where a woman wanted to receive it.
> 
> ...


Some people have higher tolerances, either that or care more about pleasing their partner
It's the same reason why some women don't like giving men oral, tolerance

It's ok, you don't have to feel bad ._.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> 14, not a virgin.



Oh you~



CrazyLee said:


> Ah yes, because a man wants to treat a woman romantically
> 
> But I forgot, this is the FURRY FANDOM. We don't know anything about romantic, we just rape the fuck out of each other.





You just said you're frustrated for not getting laid in 5 years. And you're offering people (teenagers) sex through the internet, which clearly shows you're desperate. There's nothing romntic in it. You're a damn horny creep no matter what you try to excuse yourself with.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I don't know why some men don't want to return the oral favor. I assume it's because some women can smell... well.. pretty "fishy" down there. But I can tell you it varies from woman to woman, some are stronger than others, and as long as they keep themselves clean and bathe regularly (which I recommend to all people), it's not so bad.
> 
> And in all actuality I have never given oral, because I've never been at the point where a woman wanted to receive it.



I sort of think there's something off with women who want to recieve it, or the partners they're with. Sex (and everything else) > oral by an amount I cannot even begin to describe, because--

*CENSORED FOR TMI*


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Hey..
> Not cool.
> 
> not all people wearing those are douchebags.



let's not kid ourselves



Xipoid said:


> 14, not a virgin.



Oh, you.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I sort of think there's something off with women who want to recieve it, or the partners they're with. Sex (and everything else) > oral by an amount I cannot even begin to describe, because--
> 
> *CENSORED FOR TMI*


Steak is absolutely delicious but its gotta have some side dishes to keep things interesting.  

The potatoes are like a rimjob


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Apr 25, 2010)

Everything starting with "I'm a male" is applicable.

I actually logged in to make a poll for this, but it was just going to say
"INTERCOURSE?
YES/NO"
Hard to tell what the ratio is when people are ticking either one or multiple boxes.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, about half of the respondents, including me, are virgins. The real number is probably higher, because some people lie.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Time to add to the depressing numbers! Yay!


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Oh you~





Dyluck said:


> Oh, you.




Don't judge me.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 25, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Well, about half of the respondents, including me, are virgins. The real number is probably higher, because some people lie.



Its anonymous, though.
what could you possibly gain from lying


----------



## Tycho (Apr 25, 2010)

I wonder when exactly it became  to have bonked someone at as early an age as possible.  "FUCK YEAH I SCORED WHEN I WAS 14 :V" "I AM CLEARLY A SUPERIOR PERSON BECAUSE I FOUND SOMEONE WHO WAS WILLING TO LET ME STUFF MY STUFF INTO THEIR STUFF"

As if having sex was what actually defined adulthood.  Why exactly ARE so many people OBSESSED with fucking, anyway? Is it the media? Is it primal instinct? Is it "duh huh huh this feels good"? Is it little green men with anal probes?


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 25, 2010)

yup, still a virgin :B and i kinda doubt that this will change any time soon^^


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Don't judge me.



Damn immoral youth. Back in my time...!


----------



## Viva (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm a virgin.  Whoopie.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Its anonymous, though.
> what could you possibly gain from lying



It's called convincing yourself.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> It's called convincing yourself.


Like putting Neosporin on a wound *sighs*


----------



## Lobar (Apr 25, 2010)

Not a virgin or female, otherwise all of the above.


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

Handjobs don't count???


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Handjobs don't count???



Nein!


----------



## Bernad (Apr 25, 2010)

*Becomes an addition to the virgin numbers*


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Like putting Neosporin on a wound *sighs*



I'd hardly call being a virgin a wound...
Sex is overrated


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 25, 2010)

I would be a virgin, yes.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I'd hardly call being a virgin a wound...
> Sex is overrated


Tis true


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Are you implying that you're not?


Indeed. ;D


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Indeed. ;D


Ooh, Taren Fox got bizzay! Bow chicka wow wow!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ooh, Taren Fox got bizzay! Bow chicka wow wow!


Shit happens. :X


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Shit happens. :X


You're almost talking like it was a bad thing.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Sex is overrated



Your doing it wrong?


I'm bi so there are more options...
penitrated other: yes
Oral: yes
Taken it: on the night in question I was wasted so, uh... Maybe?
Drunk sex is hard to remember.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

I lost my virginity, but regret it. (not gay btw -_-)

Was just a random fuck at a party.....

*sigh*


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

If handjobs don't count, then why do blowjobs count?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're almost talking like it was a bad thing.


No not really. It just isn't really a big deal. Getting poontang or butthole is just that. It's not an mind changing experience.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 25, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I lost my virginity, but regret it. (not gay btw -_-)
> 
> Was just a random fuck at a party.....
> 
> *sigh*



that's usually bragged about. if your still bummed, call it practice or whatever.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I lost my virginity, but regret it. (not gay btw -_-)
> 
> Was just a random fuck at a party.....
> 
> *sigh*


It's just sex. As long as you didn't get crabs or get someone preggers, just pretend it didn't happen. It's not a big deal.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No not really. It just isn't really a big deal. Getting poontang or butthole is just that. It's not an mind changing experience.


Sounds like you had a pretty average experience, heh.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sounds like you had a pretty average experience, heh.


Depends on who. Some people are better than others.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Depends on who. Some people are better than others.


Oh ho! So Taren Fox is a player, eh?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh ho! So Taren Fox is a player, eh?


Not really. I'm 21. I've, you know... LIVED. :B


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Not really. I'm 21. I've, you know... LIVED. :B


I'd like to live some day.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'd like to live some day.


You live in Philly, one of the greatest cities in the world. It's not hard to get out and have fun.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You live in Philly, one of the greatest cities in the world. It's not hard to get out and have fun.


Unfortunately, I don't know people. Plus I'm kind of in prisoncollege so I don't really have time for it anyway.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know people. Plus I'm kind of in prisoncollege so I don't really have time for it anyway.


wut

College *is* just another word or drinking and parties. What are you talking about?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> wut
> 
> College *is* just another word or drinking and parties. What are you talking about?


Once again, I don't know people. I also have horrible time management skills so I spend most of my time here avoiding work.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Once again, I don't know people. I also have horrible time management skills so I spend most of my time here avoiding work.


Go out to a local club and get some poontang, dude. It's not hard. :B


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Go out to a local club and get some poontang, dude. It's not hard. :B


...

I don't think listening to you is the smartest idea ever.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...
> 
> I don't think listening to you is the smartest idea ever.


Just trying to help a fellow fox out. (;


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

Protip:  Never ever take advice from anyone who uses the word "poontang."


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Just trying to help a fellow fox out. (;


Well yeah, I get what you're saying. It's easy to get laid if you're really desperate.
...
...I don't even know what I want anymore.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...I don't even know what I want anymore.



...Women?


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...I don't even know what I want anymore.


Neither do I :/


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Holsety said:


> ...Women?


Maybe. Maybe diaperfurs.


WillowWulf said:


> Neither do I :/


Cool. Let's be emo together.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well yeah, I get what you're saying. It's easy to get laid if you're really desperate.
> ...
> ...I don't even know what I want anymore.


A good friend?


----------



## Holsety (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Maybe. Maybe diaperfurs.


Why not kill both birds with one stone and just go with a female diaperfur?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> A good friend?


...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...


Um... Okay?


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Cool. Let's be emo together.


I just want love is all, it's not even about the sex
It's more about having someone to snuggle up with and stuff..but oh well, I'll just keep on dreaming


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I just want love is all, it's not even about the sex
> It's more about having someone to snuggle up with and stuff..but oh well, I'll just keep on dreaming


It's hard to find that in life, let alone the furry fandom. Generally if you go to "snuggle" with a fur, it just turns to a fuckfest. ):


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 26, 2010)

awwww thats sweet wulfie gl finding it tho


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's hard to find that in life, let alone the furry fandom. Generally if you go to "snuggle" with a fur, it just turns to a fuckfest. ):


I'm not looking for it within the fandom



yummynbeefy said:


> awwww thats sweet wulfie gl finding it tho


I fall for this stuff, cuddling, tummy rubs, taking naps together ^///^
I'm soft


----------



## bozzles (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's hard to find that in life, let alone the furry fandom. Generally if you go to "snuggle" with a fur, it just turns to a fuckfest. ):



It's... really not hard at all.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 26, 2010)

well all that stuff 9/10 times leads to sex in one way or another at some point or another so :\

EDIT: not all that stuff but usually if u get 1 thing going the others just gonna be going furthur and furthur


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

bozzles said:


> It's... really not hard at all.


ok


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> well all that stuff 9/10 times leads to sex in one way or another at some point or another so :\


this is unfortunate


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 26, 2010)

unfortunate but true sorry just tha way ppl are


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Um... Okay?


You're right. You're so, so right. I'm lonely. Really lonely. But it's not something that can be fixed... It's not like the perfect friend will just pop out from nowhere and spend all of his or her time with me...


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right. You're so, so right. I'm lonely. Really lonely. But it's not something that can be fixed... It's not like the perfect friend will just pop out from nowhere and spend all of his or her time with me...


I kinda feel the same way


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right. You're so, so right. I'm lonely. Really lonely. But it's not something that can be fixed... It's not like the perfect friend will just pop out from nowhere and spend all of his or her time with me...


Meet people dude. Go to the library or Starbucks and meet some people. It's not hard, and it's a great way to build charisma.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Meet people dude. Go to the library or Starbucks and meet some people. It's not hard, and it's a great way to build charisma.


You don't go to Starbucks to meet people. You go to sit on the couches while reading The Time, sipping expensive coffee and mindless tapping away on your laptop.


----------



## bozzles (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> this is unfortunate



Sex is a wonderful thing and to say that that is happens is unfortunate is kind of strange.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

bozzles said:


> Sex is a wonderful thing and to say that that is happens is unfortunate is kind of strange.


How is that strange


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I kinda feel the same way





Taren Fox said:


> Meet people dude. Go to the library or Starbucks and meet some people. It's not hard, and it's a great way to build charisma.


I'm not the type of person to bother someone who isn't my friend. I'm also not the type of person to go to any of those places. I'm a strange person, it's not under any ordinary circumstances that I would meet my soulmate.

Just forget about it. I already did this yesterday... It's embarrassing to do this again.


----------



## bozzles (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How is that strange



Sex is beautiful.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm not the type of person to bother someone who isn't my friend. I'm also not the type of person to go to any of those places. I'm a strange person, it's not under any ordinary circumstances that I would meet my soulmate.
> 
> Just forget about it. I already did this yesterday... It's embarrassing to do this again.


You could always hit up Pounced... :\


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

bozzles said:


> Sex is beautiful.


I agree with this statement but it's only beautiful if you truly love your partner and fully trust them, other than that..it's pointless


----------



## bozzles (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You could always hit up Pounced... :\



If you want to date a hypersexual social retard.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You could always hit up Pounced... :\


Do fully functioning humans actually use that site?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do fully functioning humans actually use that site?


A few. Not many, but a few do.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I agree with this statement but it's only beautiful if you truly love your partner and fully trust them, other than that..it's pointless


 Untrue! Its  *really fun *and such =D


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do fully functioning humans actually use that site?


No and using online dating sites is pointless

I'd rather wait around and hope someone is patient and willing enough to bring me out of my shell a little, I guess


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do fully functioning humans actually use that site?


 I made an account there. It was not long till I learned to ignore it exists.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

lol furries don't know how to date

*no sympathy*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No and using online dating sites is pointless
> 
> I'd rather wait around and hope someone is patient and willing enough to bring me out of my shell a little, I guess


I don't use Pounced as a dating service. I just like to make friends on Pounced. I've met a couple people on pounced who share some of my interests (filmmaking, photography).


----------



## bozzles (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> lol furries don't know how to date
> 
> *no sympathy*



Furries tend to be pretty good at making forming relationships seem like the hardest thing on Earth.

How hard is it to go outside and talk to people?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

bozzles said:


> Furries tend to be pretty good at making forming relationships seem like the hardest thing on Earth.
> 
> How hard is it to go outside and talk to people?


That would involved walking away from the computer.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

bozzles said:


> Furries tend to be pretty good at making forming relationships seem like the hardest thing on Earth.
> 
> How hard is it to go outside and talk to people?



depends on how much asperger's you've got.


----------



## bozzles (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That would involved walking away from the computer.



I think, ultimately, meeting people is a lot more productive and fulfilling than posting on forums.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> depends on how much asperger's you've got.


Is that something you can measure?


----------



## bozzles (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Is that something you can measure?



I don't think there's a unit for it, but yeah.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Is that something you can measure?



yes, in mL of tears.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Virgin's are cute. They do virgin like things.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

I am but thats not whats important to me in life at the moment...right now I'm trying everything possible to avoid getting a child and well I'm a paranoid son of a bitch :\


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Virgin's are cute. They do virgin like things.


Like play videogames and shut themselves in from the outside world...?


----------



## bozzles (Apr 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Virgin's are cute. They do virgin like things.



Like whine and try to conceal jealousy.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh. It's not hard to meet people. It's just that I have strange tastes in friends.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I am but thats not whats important to me in life at the moment...right now I'm trying everything possible to avoid getting a child and well I'm a paranoid son of a bitch :\



JUST DO IT IN THE BUTT
since we all know black people don't know about condoms
DUH


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Like play videogames and shut themselves in from the outside world...?


I like video games... and I try to venture out the least I can.
I'm not a virgin...


bozzles said:


> Like whine and try to conceal jealousy.


Depends on the virgin, whiny guys are funny.
Jealousy is funny.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> JUST DO IT IN THE BUTT
> since we all know black people don't know about condoms
> DUH


 
I ain't sticking my dick in someone's ass :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I ain't sticking my dick in someone's ass :V


And you call yourself a furry... >:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I ain't sticking my dick in someone's ass :V


 Even If woman?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Even If woman?


 
Thats a very good question...



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> And you call yourself a furry... >:V


 I'm not a furry, I'm a paradox :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Thats a very good question...
> 
> 
> I'm not a furry, I'm a paradox :V



You're not a pair of ducks, you're a doberman... :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> And you call yourself a furry... >:V


Tee hee. :3


The Drunken Ace said:


> Even If woman?


If he does end up having a kid, ve must catch little baby.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're not a pair of ducks, you're a doberman... :V


 
I thought I was human posting on a furry site? @.@



EdieFantabulous said:


> Tee hee. :3
> 
> If he does end up having a kid, ve must catch little baby.


 
WHO SEND ALL THESE BABIES TO FIGHT?!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Even If woman?



It feels the same to the one giving it regardless of gender, you know. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I thought I was human posting on a furry site? @.@


DIVIDE BY ZERO!!!!! OH SH-


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I thought I was human posting on a furry site? @.@
> 
> 
> 
> WHO SEND ALL THESE BABIES TO FIGHT?!


With all the time you spend on here, you might as well be a doberman.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> DIVIDE BY ZERO!!!!! OH SH-


Nice work man, you're going to DESTROY US ALL!!1!1!2



SirRob said:


> With all the time you spend on here, you might as well be a doberman.


 Meh you know me, I'm just here to either entertain myself or make someone throw a bitch fit at me, I don't take
this furry stuff too seriously ^^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nice work man, you're going to DESTROY US ALL!!1!1!2



>:3


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...I don't even know what I want anymore.



A relationship that possesses emotional depth and meaning that is deeply satisfying and sexually gratifying?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> >:3


 

But I sorta like living ;^;


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It feels the same to the one giving it regardless of gender, you know. :3


Too bad you can't give it, if you can't get it up.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But I sorta like living ;^;



TOO BAD!!! I SHALL DESTROY THE WORLD AND ALL SHALL PERISH!!!!!!!! >:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> TOO BAD!!! I SHALL DESTROY THE WORLD AND ALL SHALL PERISH!!!!!!!! >:3


 
Meh well do it if you got teh ballz silly lizard man :twisted:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> TOO BAD!!! I SHALL DESTROY THE WORLD AND ALL SHALL PERISH!!!!!!!! >:3


I wonder what would happen if somebody tried to divide 0 by 0...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I wonder what would happen if somebody tried to divide 0 by 0...


 
You still end up with nothing D:


----------



## Bando (Apr 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I wonder what would happen if somebody tried to divide 0 by 0...



Stephen Hawking would intervene.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Meh well do it if you got teh ballz silly lizard man :twisted:



Okay. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Okay. :3


 
Damn, I feel sorry for my family and friends...they will be missed but luckily I stole my own shuttle from NASA before the explosion :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Damn, I feel sorry for my family and friends...they will be missed but luckily I stole my own shuttle from NASA before the explosion :3


But there are no women on it... also *Bloodshot_Eyes activates all 7 halo rings* >:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You still end up with nothing D:


Yes, but you get more of nothing.


Bando37 said:


> Stephen Hawking would intervene.


http://content.ytmnd.com/content/3/f/3/3f34b32fe06b9ac393e6ac29460cd628.jpg


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> But there are no women on it... also *Bloodshot_Eyes activates all 7 halo rings* >:3


 
>.>

*pokes the self-destruct button*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> >.>
> 
> *pokes the self-destruct button*



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


 
Ok...that was for you by the way :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Ok...that was for you by the way :V


Who cares, I activated all 7 halo rings all sentient life in the galaxy is dead... :3


Oh God, no wonder I'm still a virgin... >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Who cares, I activated all 7 halo rings all sentient life in the galaxy is dead... :3
> 
> 
> Oh God, no wonder I'm still a virgin... >.>


 
true *dies* x.x


----------



## Lobar (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Meh you know me, I'm just here to either entertain myself or make someone throw a bitch fit at me, I don't take
> this furry stuff too seriously ^^



nah, I bet you're all murrypurry under that tough gangsta shell :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

If you are reading this topic, you are probably a virgin.


----------



## garoose (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a virgin, but there's no time for sex when protecting the galaxy from reapers..... oh wait..


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm a virgin, but there's no time for sex when protecting the galaxy from reapers..... oh wait..


Tali!


----------



## garoose (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Tali!


 
How'd you know! Oh wait there weren't really that many choices in ME2 :\

Also.. WTF I WANNA SEE HER FACE

And my virginity is still unexplicable

that is all


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't see why virginity is such a horrible thing to have these days.

:\


----------



## Lobar (Apr 26, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I don't see why virginity is such a horrible thing to have these days.
> 
> :\



It's not, really, unless you don't want it.

Then it sucks.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 26, 2010)

Have not been one for a long time. But can honestly say that I waited until I know I truly loved my partners before sex was freely given; a rather important facet that seems to be lacking in most relationships nowadays. :/



Clayton said:


> I don't see why virginity is such a horrible thing to have these days.



It's not - I think peer pressure has always pushed people to lose it well before they were ready.  There's no rush and no reason to have to lose it until you feel you're truly ready to and have a partner whom you love and understand (and vise versa).


----------



## Teco (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I just want love is all, it's not even about the sex
> It's more about having someone to snuggle up with and stuff..but oh well, I'll just keep on dreaming



You wont find it at your age in this time and age. Wait till you're atleast 20s, it'll save you some heartbreak


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> I didn't lose my virginity until I was legal. :<



Those were fun times.



Teco said:


> You wont find it at your age in this time and age. Wait till you're atleast 20s, it'll save you some heartbreak



I actually wouldn't mind just snuggling with someone.

But then, I have a high peer pressure resistance.

And yes, I'm a virgin.

I think I'll make a more evil worse poll.


----------



## Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I don't see why virginity is such a horrible thing to have these days.
> 
> :\



You're only saying that because you want to deflower some more jailbaits. ALL FOR CLAYTON.

And Willow, whatever you do, please don't start an internet relationship. Those things are nothing but bullshit, believe me.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben said:


> You're only saying that because you want to deflower some more jailbaits. ALL FOR CLAYTON.
> 
> And Willow, whatever you do, please don't start an internet relationship. Those things are nothing but bullshit, believe me.



Tell that to Ratte's face.

No, not her chest, her face.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 26, 2010)

I lost my virginity long ago in a galaxy far, far away...



> This message has been deleted by Xaerun. 			Reason: _Alcohol makes things hard to read, also drunkpoting_


*giggled* Also: sigging that.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Xaerun, don't be a pussy.

Be an otter.

Drunkpost.


----------



## Teco (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Xaerun, don't be a pussy.
> 
> Be an otter.
> 
> Drunkpost.



 No no, he's 'drunkpoting'. 
I assume its being drunk and being high on weed at the same time and attempting to post :V

But yeah he should still do it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> No no, he's 'drunkpoting'.
> I assume its being drunk and being high on weed at the same time and attempting to post :V
> 
> But yeah he should still do it.


 
I want him to drunkpost, not drunkpot.

Otherwise I would have told him to be a citra.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 26, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I don't see why virginity is such a horrible thing to have these days.
> 
> :\




It's not unless you are concerned with conforming to some societal standard.  The only real thing about possessing your virginity is that people tend let it build up into this unachievable milestone of their lives. It makes it feel like there is something wrong with them or they're just an undesirable loser.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> It's not unless you are concerned with conforming to some societal standard. The only real thing about possessing your virginity is that people tend let it build up into this unachievable milestone of their lives. It makes it feel like there is something wrong with them or they're just an undesirable loser.


 
Well, let's consider Twilight, because it isn't flamed talked about enough.

Edward was a 100-year old virgin, and an extreme loser.

He lost his virginity, and was still an extreme loser.

But wait!

Edward was undead when he had sex, meaning that his dick is dead, and he therefore cannot lose his virginity.

He is the Eternal Virgin.

And yet he managed to make a baby.

What the fuck.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> nah, I bet you're all murrypurry under that tough gangsta shell :3


 
I have a gangsta shell? When did this happen? I'm just normally in a bad mood lol


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Well, let's consider Twilight, because it isn't flamed talked about enough.
> 
> Edward was a 100-year old virgin, and an extreme loser.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure what the ramblings of a Mad Mormon have to do with anything.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I have a gangsta shell? When did this happen? I'm just normally in a bad mood lol


Oh? Why?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh? Why?


 Just stuff :I


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just stuff :I


What kind of stuff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What kind of stuff.


 You know, stuff irl >.>


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol, 50% virgins. This amuses me, though I'm not quite sure how or why.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And yet he managed to make a baby.



Wait, what?



BlueberriHusky said:


> Lol, 50% virgins. This amuses me, though I'm not quite sure how or why.



Well, the poll DOES add to 186,15%


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lol, 50% virgins. This amuses me, though I'm not quite sure how or why.


 Because half of them don't know where penis goes.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Because half of them don't know where penis goes.



I wouldn't doubt it. Even the furries who aren't virgins seem pretty clueless sometimes about what's what and what goes where. 

Pro tip: IT DOES NOT GO IN THE EAR.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Because half of them don't know where penis goes.


 
Can they even see their own penis...most of them are too fat to see their own fucking feet lol


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Can they even see their own penis...most of them are too fat to see their own fucking feet lol



I can't see my penis.

Oh wait.



szopaw said:


> Well, the poll DOES add to 186,15%



That it does.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I can't see my penis.
> 
> Oh wait.


 
You might have to lay off the chocolate cookies and clams :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You might have to lay off the chocolate cookies and clams :V



You might have to shut the fuck up. It's only because you won't eat my cooking. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I can't see my penis.


 I can show you another one tho.



> That it does.


Multiple choice hon.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 26, 2010)

Interesting statistics. 

Also, not a virgin in any way.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You know, stuff irl >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


>


 
Nuuuu don't give me that look, I don't deserve pity nor need it ;^;



BlueberriHusky said:


> You might have to shut the fuck up. It's only because you won't eat my cooking. :V


 
But The Drunken Ace does, he loves your cooking and he has something to show you...well I'll leave you two alone for now, have fun


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I can show you another one tho.



You're the real ladies killler :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nuuuu don't give me that look, I don't deserve pity nor need it ;^;



What, are you one of the virgins? C'mere, there's a nice looking leg you can hump, also a fire hydrant if you want to get kinky. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What, are you one of the virgins? C'mere, there's a nice looking leg you can hump, also a fire hydrant if you want to get kinky. :V


 
But thats your leg >:[


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nuuuu don't give me that look, I don't deserve pity nor need it ;^;


Not pity, just sympathy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not pity, just sympathy.


 
Why sympathy for the likes of me?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Why sympathy for the likes of me?


Because I can relate, and because you're my friend.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

its such a great thing to not be a virgin. i say you should wait and be sure that you are gonna stay with this person


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because I can relate, and because you're my friend.


 
lol ok but don't go doing any mushy mushy stuff now and I remember a while ago you said there were no friends here xP


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> its such a great thing to not be a virgin. i say you should wait and be sure that you are gonna stay with this person


 
hmm. it seems i screwed up on my first sentence. let me redo

Its NOT such a great thing....

well see now that i messed up it looks like im just retarded


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol ok but don't go doing any mushy mushy stuff now and I remember a while ago you said there were no friends here xP


Did I say that? I may have said something similar to that but... I do view most of you as my friends.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I do view most of you as my friends.



and this is the truly sad part


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Did I say that? I may have said something similar to that but... I do view most of you as my friends.


 
lol thats cool, I wouldn't view everyone here as a friend but there are plenty of them that I do consider a friend


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I'm not sure what the ramblings of a Mad Mormon have to do with anything.



My ramblings don't have to do with _anything_.

They have to do with *everything*.



szopaw said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the poll DOES add to 186,15%



Yeah, they had a baby in the last episode.

And multiple choice kind of screws up the stats.



SirRob said:


> Did I say that? I may have said something similar to that but... I do view most of you as my friends.



No.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> and this is the truly sad part


I'm a very pathetic person, we've gone over that already. :]


atrakaj said:


> No.


Didn't say you. â™¥


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, they had a baby in the last episode.



He sparkles. He's fucking emo. He knocks up chicks. 



Why didn't someone kill that woman yet?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

bozzles said:


> It's... really not hard at all.



that's what she said

ZZZZZZZZZZING POW


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> that's what she said
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZING POW


 
Ha! Haaaaa!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> Ha! Haaaaa!



second link was broke, check edited post

like it matters anymore.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> second link was broke, check edited post
> 
> like it matters anymore.


 
holy crap i didnt even realize there was link. i was laughing at the 'thats what she said'


----------



## Snack (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm pregnant.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

Snack said:


> I'm pregnant.



It's the aliens.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Snack said:


> I'm pregnant.


 
oh really? then you are considered a scientific breakthrough.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> He sparkles. He's fucking emo. He knocks up chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't someone kill that woman yet?



By episode, I meant book.



Snack said:


> I'm pregnant.



Congratulations.

You're the Virgin Mary Jr.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Snack said:


> I'm pregnant.


Your species sounds DELICIOUS!


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> By episode, I meant book.



By woman, I mean the author of the book.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> By woman, I mean the author of the book.



By meant, I meant meant.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> By meant, I meant meant.



By dick, I meant penis.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> By dick, I meant penis.



By penis, you meant Twinkie.


----------



## Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And multiple choice kind of screws up the stats.



No it doesn't. With multiple choice, you're supposed to count each answer individually.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> By penis, you meant Twinkie.


 Damn it Blue, I fucking lol'd hard xD


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> By penis, you meant Twinkie.



By Twinkie, you mean you want some?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> By Twinkie, you mean you want some?



If I play with it will the cream filling ooze out?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If I play with it will the cream filling ooze out?


I like the ones with fruit in the middle.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If I play with it will the cream filling ooze out?


 damn you and the sexual innuendo :[


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If I play with it will the cream filling ooze out?



Sure, but it takes some time :V


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

All of this has reminded me of how godawful Twinkies are.

If you have a thing for sucking the cream filling out of a vaguely penis-like pastry go get a cannoli instead, people.  Yecch.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> damn you and the sexual innuendo :[



You're just mad because your penis is indistinguishable from your nub tail.



szopaw said:


> Sure, but it takes some time :V



I'm patient. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Getting back to the OP's post: Over 9000.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're just mad because your penis is indistinguishable from your nub tail.


 
No its another reason why I said that but say what you will, I'm leaving.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're just mad because your penis is indistinguishable from your nub tail.


Dang, that's mean.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No its another reason why I said that but say what you will, I'm leaving.



Oh Dobe, I kid. 'mere. I'm sure it's obvious which is which, and not just because only one of them wags. :3c


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm patient. :V



That's a virtue :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That's a virtue :V



And virtue brings great rewards. :V


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> And virtue brings great rewards. :V



So do lottery tickets, what's your point :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh Dobe, I kid. 'mere. I'm sure it's obvious which is which, and not just because only one of them wags. :3c


 
*sneaks back in* I...
*crawls back out the window*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So do lottery tickets, what's your point :V


God damn. ^^^^^This.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So do lottery tickets, what's your point :V



Lottery tickets suck up your money, Tycho. :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lottery tickets suck up your money, Tycho. :V



Interesting choice of words :V


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lottery tickets suck up your money, Tycho.



So do women.  They happen to do it at a greater magnitude as a matter of fact, and while there's as much chance of winning the lottery as there is of being struck twice by lightning there's a high chance that women will make you WISH you had been struck and killed by lightning at one or more points in your life.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So do women.  They happen to do it at a greater magnitude as a matter of fact, and while there's as much chance of winning the lottery as there is of being struck twice by lightning there's a high chance that women will make you WISH you had been struck and killed by lightning at one or more points in your life.



Oh, you. We missed you. :3


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So do women.  They happen to do it at a greater magnitude as a matter of fact, and while there's as much chance of winning the lottery as there is of being struck twice by lightning there's a high chance that women will make you WISH you had been struck and killed by lightning at one or more points in your life.



Blue, you said you want to be everything but a typical woman, right? :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd fall into at least 5 of those categories.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben said:


> And Willow, whatever you do, please don't start an internet relationship. Those things are nothing but bullshit, believe me.


Oh don't worry

I won't

I'm lonely, but I'm not [_that]_ desperate

I'll just wait until someone comes along and actually believes I'm worth their time


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I'd fall into at least 5 of those categories.


Dayum, Ricky is a playah!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Blue, you said you want to be everything but a typical woman, right? :V



Pretty much, except for the bitching tons part. I like that. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Pretty much, except for the bitching tons part. I like that. :V


We all like to bitch here. <3


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Pretty much, except for the bitching tons part. I like that. :V



Yeah, I totally understand that. Bitching is the national sport here :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> A relationship that possesses emotional depth and meaning that is deeply satisfying and sexually gratifying?



Boy, I really wish I could get involved in a relationship like that.

But since those don't actually exist, I think I'll just settle for a good fuck.




atrakaj said:


> Well, let's consider Twilight, because it isn't flamed talked about enough.
> 
> Edward was a 100-year old virgin, and an extreme loser.
> 
> ...



You're trying to insert logic into the Twilight series? Good god man, don't even bother wasting your time.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, I totally understand that. Bitching is the national sport here :V



FAF is finally a nation?!  But we'll never agree on what the national animal should be....

oh well...

Summer Bitchlympics 2010 is a go!


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Boy, I really wish I could get involved in a relationship like that.
> 
> But since those don't actually exist, I think I'll just settle for a good fuck.


I'd like to have the emotional connection..call me crazy


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> FAF is finally a nation?!  But we'll never agree on what the national animal should be....
> 
> oh well...
> 
> Summer Bitchlympics 2010 is a go!



Wow... Just wow. So when I say "national", you don't think of "country the guy lives in" but "internet forum". Congratulations, you're a complete nerd.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Wow... Just wow. So when I say "national", you don't think of "country the guy lives in" but "internet forum". Congratulations, you're a complete nerd.



When you list your location as "polish plate" what the hell am I supposed to expect?

Also, yes I'm a nerd, so what? LOTRDNDLOLROFTLCOPTORFTW


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Wow... Just wow. So when I say "national", you don't think of "country the guy lives in" but "internet forum". Congratulations, you're a complete nerd.



NERDS :3

It's one of my favorite candies too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Boy, I really wish I could get involved in a relationship like that.
> 
> But since those don't actually exist, I think I'll just settle for a good fuck.


Sad but true. ):


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd like to have the emotional connection..call me crazy



Good luck finding one of those. They're harder to find than you think.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Good luck finding one of those. They're harder to find than you think.


I know

*recedes back into shell*


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 26, 2010)

"So what are furries exactly"

"VIRGINS"


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> "So what are furries exactly"
> 
> "VIRGINS"



Now *that's* one I haven't heard :roll:

Usually it's people complaining they have *too much* sex.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> "So what are furries exactly"
> 
> "VIRGINS"


I thought furries were whores?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I thought furries were whores?


Furries say they are whores so they can finally get laid and stop being virgins.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Furries say they are whores so they can finally get laid and stop being virgins.



Well then people should stop complaining that they are perverted freaks and screw everyone else in sight or at least pick something and figure out what the fuck it is they are complaining about.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

Just because you're a whore doesn't mean anyone wants to buy what you're selling


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Just because you're a whore doesn't mean anyone wants to buy what you're selling



Someone out there is *always* desperate enough.

Truth is, most prostitutes I see are pretty fucking hideous.  At least the ones on the street.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> When you list your location as "polish plate" what the hell am I supposed to expect?
> 
> Also, yes I'm a nerd, so what? LOTRDNDLOLROFTLCOPTORFTW



That I live in a country, not on a server? I don't know what you're even trying to excuse with that.



BlueberriHusky said:


> NERDS :3
> 
> It's one of my favorite candies too.



There are candies called "nerds"?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

I seriously don't understand how so many people get laid when theyre still young.... The girl either has to be fucking retarded, too trusting, or just a whore...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I seriously don't understand how so many _*straight*_ people get laid when theyre still young.... The girl either has to be fucking retarded, too trusting, or just a whore...



I fixed it for you


----------



## Gutterslut (Apr 26, 2010)

I am a delicate virgin flower.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I fixed it for you


good fix for once :V    I still dont get it though >.>



Gutterslut said:


> I am a delicate virgin flower.


I believe you.  espicially with a name like that.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

Gutterslut said:


> I am a delicate virgin flower.



Are you being ironic on purpose?


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Gutterslut said:


> I am a delicate virgin flower.


And I'm a virgin cactus...wait what?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And I'm a virgin cactus...wait what?



Cactuses have flowers too.


>Trivia, not a sappy hit on line.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Cactuses have flowers too.
> 
> 
> >Trivia, not a sappy hit on line.



it's true, i've seen then


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Cactuses have flowers too.
> 
> 
> >Trivia, not a sappy hit on line.


I realized this 

..virgin fruit?


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And I'm a virgin cactus...wait what?


 
LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!

i dont know why but i laughed pretty dam hard


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I realized this
> 
> ..virgin fruit?


 i could go for some fruit right about now.... om nom nom nom? :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i could go for some fruit right about now.... om nom nom nom? :3


*growls*


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I realized this
> 
> ..virgin fruit?



If it was never penetrated by a worm, then sure :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> If it was never penetrated by a worm, then sure :V


But you're a cake


----------



## Bando (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Cactuses have flowers too.
> 
> 
> >Trivia, not a sappy hit on line.



Yep, they do and they're actually quite pretty.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yep, they do and they're actually quite pretty.


I had one of those Christmas cacti in my room once
It germinated and flowered and made my whole room smell like a beautiful plant orgy


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But you're a cake



I don't quite understand the impact of the fact on my previous statement :V



WillowWulf said:


> I had one of those Christmas cacti in my room once
> It germinated and flowered and made my whole room smell like a beautiful plant orgy



Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't quite understand the impact of the fact on my previous statement :V


Worms are bad for cakes (..and fruit too I guess..but worms in cakes is weirder)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yep, they do and they're actually quite pretty.


I had a cactus that had a fluorescent green flower right on top of it.
I enjoyed it.


WillowWulf said:


> I had one of those Christmas cacti in my room once
> It germinated and flowered and made my whole room smell like a beautiful plant orgy


That sounds lovely, my cactus shriveled up and turned brown. Then my cat knocked it on the floor and spines went everywhere.
Once in a while I still step on some.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well then people should stop complaining that they are perverted freaks and screw everyone else in sight or at least pick something and figure out what the fuck it is they are complaining about.


Really, I don't think those two stereotypes conflict with each other.  You can be a perverted deviant who constantly craves sex and still be a virgin :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 26, 2010)

So did everybody have a good weekend?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Worms are bad for cakes (..and fruit too I guess..but worms in cakes is weirder)



It sure would be weird if a worm penetrated me.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> So did everybody have a good weekend?



i lost my murrginity!!!1


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> i lost my murrginity!!!1


Good now become a whorebax.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Good now become a whorebax.



Yes sir! *salute*


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 26, 2010)

Lawl 72 Virgins..


----------



## garoose (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> So did everybody have a good weekend?


 
For me the weekend is until next sunday because it's my April Vacation


----------



## Icarus (Apr 26, 2010)

With three different women.

I now learn that women take advantage of guys for sex too. ;_;
Fuck, no one wants relationships to be relationships.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Lawl 72 Virgins..



Muahaha, I was waiting for someone to do this.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Muahaha, I was waiting for someone to do this.




8D

I was waiting all night.. BAH!


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> So did everybody have a good weekend?


I went to an anime convention and got cuddled a lot by one of my friends..then I came home..that was about it


----------



## Tao (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> So did everybody have a good weekend?



I shared cookies. With myself. Alone.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Muahaha, I was waiting for someone to do this.



what, you're waiting for the arabs to come and rape you?


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 26, 2010)

Icarus said:


> With three different women.
> 
> I now learn that women take advantage of guys for sex too. ;_;
> Fuck, no one wants relationships to be relationships.



I do... which is why I don't look for relationships any more.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I do... which is why I don't look for relationships any more.


I second this


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

Icarus said:


> With three different women.
> 
> I now learn that women take advantage of guys for sex too. ;_;
> Fuck, no one wants relationships to be relationships.





Error 404 said:


> I do... which is why I don't look for relationships any more.





WillowWulf said:


> I second this



CRAAAAAWLIIIIIING IIIN MYYYY SKIIIIIIN :V




This meme is funny again since now.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> CRAAAAAWLIIIIIING IIIN MYYYY SKIIIIIIN :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>



Damn girl, cheer up.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Damn girl, cheer up.


?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?



When complaining about being loveless, at least say how it makes you morally superior :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

szopaw said:


> When complaining about being loveless, at least say how it makes you morally superior :V


..but it doesn't


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a virgin and superior to all you non-virgin fags!!!


....at least that's what I'd say if I was a virgin. Instead, I'll say that because I'm not a virgin, I'm better than all you virgins!



Icarus said:


> With three different women.
> 
> I now learn that women take advantage of guys for sex too. ;_;
> Fuck, no one wants relationships to be relationships.



I have no complaints with being taken advantage of by a woman for sex.. as long as I find her sexually stimulating.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..but it doesn't



Seconded.
Being lonely is one thing, being lonely intentionally is another. (Speaking for myself here)


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2010)

Icarus said:


> With three different women.
> 
> I now learn that women take advantage of guys for sex too. ;_;
> Fuck, no one wants relationships to be relationships.



Some do, but those who both want and are ready for a serious long-term relationship are rarely available. :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 26, 2010)

goddamn it stop looking for you soul mate at 14.

you'll be much happier, trust me :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 26, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> goddamn it stop looking for you soul mate at 14.
> 
> you'll be much happier, trust me :V



Who needs soul mates when you have sex?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Did I say that? I may have said something similar to that but... I do view most of you as my friends.


 
even me???


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Faris said:


> Who needs soul mates when you have sex?


I want a soul mate, or at least a trusting partner


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> even me???



Don't think too much of it, he calls pretty much everyone his friend until they lodge a harassment complaint with the admins :V

Yes, I'm kidding.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 26, 2010)

Faris said:


> Who needs soul mates when you have sex?


I assume this is a shot at me, not what I'm saying here.

If you obsess over Mr/Mrs Right you're going to end up waiting too long and regret not having sex sooner, or if you have it when you want to have sex and your partner turned out not to be a great lover, or even a great person, you've built it up so much you're going to have a sour taste in your mouth over it for years to come.

I don't recommend fucking whoever you can.  And I certainly don't recommend fucking when you're 14/15/16 (you should experimenting with masturbation during this time anyway so you know what you want when the time comes), or fucking someone you don't like or don't want to.  What I'm saying is to stop having some beautiful deflowering fantasy because you'll only be disappointed.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> What I'm saying is to stop having some beautiful deflowering fantasy because you'll only be disappointed.


The first time is never the best time

..and I always end up crying at the end of my fantasies


----------



## Tao (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, in any case I do have a relationship, though I can't tell if it's my "soul mate" any more than I can tell two amoebas apart. Discussing sex is as casual as discussing sports, but we're both smart and are going to wait.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The first time is never the best time
> 
> ..and I always end up crying at the end of my fantasies


You should see someone about this.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You should see someone about this.


I probably should


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I probably should



Damn you are depressing.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Damn you are depressing.


At least she doesn't make emo threads about leaving the forums. :roll:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> At least she doesn't make emo threads about leaving the forums. :roll:


:3 I do not do this either. Can I has cookeh?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> At least she doesn't make emo threads about leaving the forums. :roll:



And here we thought you were a "don't make waves" kinda guy.  Are you comin' out of your shell, little fella? Don't be shy!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> :3 I do not do this either. Can I has cookeh?



You get more than a cookie...





... You'll get two chocolate chip cookies... ^^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You get more than a cookie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh hoooO! Two eh? Well Can I has you too? :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oooh hoooO! Two eh? Well Can I has you too? :3



Sure, would you like that with whipped cream, or chocolate sauce?


----------



## Teco (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I want a soul mate, or at least a trusting partner


 Not yet you dont



WillowWulf said:


> The first time is never the best time
> 
> ..and I always end up crying at the end of my fantasies


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The first time is never the best time
> 
> ..and I always end up crying at the end of my fantasies



yeah, you always end up crying at the end of my fantasies, too


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Not yet you dont


Yea but I don't deserve a partner anyway


----------



## Teco (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> yeah, you always end up crying at the end of my fantasies, too


 This is so great in such a wrong way


----------



## Teco (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea but I don't deserve a partner anyway


 -_________- this is getting old. Just say why already damnmit.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Sure, would you like that with whipped cream, or chocolate sauce?


I like both though :c
What about some ice cream? It will be sensational. Like eating a sundae, and the cold. hee hee.


Dyluck said:


> yeah, you always end up crying at the end of my fantasies, too


Hola Bola.


WillowWulf said:


> Yea but I don't deserve a partner anyway


Lies!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> -_________- this is getting old. Just say why already damnmit.



She's been answering you for a little while now, if you think about it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I like both though :c
> What about some ice cream? It will be sensational. Like eating a sundae, and the cold. hee hee.


Ice cream seems a little too cold though... >.>


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 26, 2010)

The lady is a self loather. As a fellow self-hater, she needs to get the fuck over it. That's the only way. I didn't get my first boyfriend until I started caring about myself. From there I discovered I'm rather good at attracting people. She can learn to do the same but the first step is to start liking herself.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> yeah, you always end up crying at the end of my fantasies, too



Wow. :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> This is so great in such a wrong way


I'm afraid to ask why


Teco said:


> -_________- this is getting old. Just say why already damnmit.


I'm like one of those runty puppies at the store


----------



## Alu_wolf (Apr 26, 2010)

Im not a virgin... lost mine when I was 8


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> And here we thought you were a "don't make waves" kinda guy.  Are you comin' out of your shell, little fella? Don't be shy!


And here I thought trolls weren't so easily offended. Huh, guess we both learned something about each other today!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

Alu_wolf said:


> Im not a virgin... lost mine when I was 8



What the hell.

That really is disturbing.



SirRob said:


> And here I thought trolls weren't so easily offended. Huh, guess we both learned something about each other today!



You're confusing offended with amused, silly.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You're confusing offended with amused, silly.


Heh heh, if you were amused, you wouldn't have resorted to such a pathetic display of sarcasm.


----------



## Alu_wolf (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the hell.
> 
> That really is disturbing.
> 
> ...


it may be but its the truth and I see no reason to lie


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Ice cream seems a little too cold though... >.>


The point is to me very cold. :3
Adds to the sensations, well we could use ice cubes.


Alu_wolf said:


> Im not a virgin... lost mine when I was 8


Really? I lost mine to a dog I mean my boyfriend.


Tycho said:


> What the hell.
> 
> That really is disturbing.


Agreed.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> The point is to me very cold. :3
> Adds to the sensations, well we could use ice cubes.


Ice cream's tastier... >.>




EdieFantabulous said:


> Really? I lost mine to a dog I mean my boyfriend.


Uh-huh...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Ice cream's tastier... >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh...


Yes, ice cream is very tasty ^^ My favourite is vanilla.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 26, 2010)

Just in case this devolves into yiff -turns the hose on you two-


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Heh heh, if you were amused, you wouldn't have resorted to such a pathetic display of sarcasm.



...Uh, I use sarcasm fairly frequently, in case you haven't noticed.

Seriously, if you think you got my hackles up before you're mistaken.  That's not really my MO when I'm angry.  Snarky/mean maybe, but not angry.

I'm mildly miffed you called it pathetic, however.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Just in case this devolves into yiff -turns the hose on you two-


AHHH!!! COLDVERYFUCKINGCOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm fine with that ice cream now...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2010)

This thread is like a ride on the Divide-by-Zero express into a blackhole in the cosmos.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 26, 2010)

Alu_wolf said:


> Im not a virgin... lost mine when I was 8



D:

TOO MUCH INFORMATION!

Also OP, how many topics are you going to make today? I see you have a 33 posts/day already, so slow down. Quality > Quantity.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

Glaice said:


> D:
> 
> TOO MUCH INFORMATION!



I can pretty much guess exactly how it happened, too.  At that age it's always kids "experimenting and exploring".  You know, the stuff a lot of people went through as kids but are too ashamed to ever own up to it.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I can pretty much guess exactly how it happened, too.  At that age it's always kids "experimenting and exploring".  You know, the stuff a lot of people went through as kids but are too ashamed to ever own up to it.


Or, you know, rape.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 26, 2010)

I was a sheltered littlun. Virginity remains intact.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Or, you know, rape.



I can't imagine that anyone would *want* to call that a loss of their virginity.  I mean, technically, yes, it would be true in a physical sense, but...


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I can't imagine anyone would *want* to call that a loss of their virginity.  I mean, technically, yes, it would be true in a physical sense, but...


..it's more like the robbery of your innocence and the death of your psyche

That's what I call it


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I can't imagine that anyone would *want* to call that a loss of their virginity.  I mean, technically, yes, it would be true in a physical sense, but...


You're right, it would be strange to bring that up. However, the fact that he or she even mentioned the fact that his or her virginity was taken at such an age is strange in itself, regardless of how it was lost.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right, it would be strange to bring that up. However, the fact that he or she even mentioned the fact that his or her virginity was taken at such an age is strange in itself, regardless of how it was lost.



This IS a furry forum.  Strange is the norm, for better or for worse.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 26, 2010)

Alu_wolf said:


> Im not a virgin... lost mine when I was 8



Same-sex, or...?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 26, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Same-sex, or...?


 Probably plushie.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Probably plushie.



OK, only a really deluded freak would consider th-

Oh, furry fandom.  Right.

EDIT: Funny thought, if it was a plushie.  "Giving oral" and "being penetrated" conjure up hilariously stupid images in my head.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This IS a furry forum.  Strange is the norm, for better or for worse.


You're right, of course. It's interesting.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right, of course. It's interesting.


Have you took my advice and hit up the local clubs, brah?


----------



## LadyMissie (Apr 27, 2010)

A ton of virgins? Who'd a thunk it eh?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> AHHH!!! COLDVERYFUCKINGCOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that ice cream now...


Hee alright.


LadyMissie said:


> A ton of virgins? Who'd a thunk it eh?


I know eh? Who thought the internet would be full of so many?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

At least with all the virgins, we can at least say the FAF pool isn't closed because of AIDS.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> At least with all the virgins, we can at least say the FAF pool isn't closed because of AIDS.


why would you do this.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> why would you do this.


 


he did it for chocolate...


----------



## Koray (Apr 27, 2010)

"I'm a male who has been sexually penetrated by my partner."
"I'm a male who has received oral sex from my partner."

I also want to lose the other part of my virginity


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

LadyMissie said:


> A ton of virgins? Who'd a thunk it eh?


Over half the fandom is under the legal age of consent...it's really not _that_ big of a surprise :/


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Over half the fandom is under the legal age of consent...it's really not _that_ big of a surprise :/


Unless your a high school prostitute.
-points to nearby highschool near my house-
Damn whores. D:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 27, 2010)

lol virgin :]

Doesn't bother me though.
The whole thing looks rather disgusting to me to be honest.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Unless your a high school prostitute.
> -points to nearby highschool near my house-
> Damn whores. D:



We have a few of them at our school. They all look fake and plastic.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> You're trying to insert logic into the Twilight series? Good god man,  don't even bother wasting your time.


 
I enjoy wasting my time.

Philosophical and rhetoric discussions are quite fun.



BlueberriHusky said:


> NERDS :3
> 
> It's one of my favorite candies too.





szopaw said:


> There are candies called "nerds"?



Yes, there is.

Made by Willy Wonka.



SirRob said:


> And here I thought trolls weren't so easily  offended. Huh, guess we both learned something about each other  today!



Only the nutrolls are easily offended.



Tycho said:


> ...Uh, I use sarcasm fairly frequently, in case you  haven't noticed.
> 
> Seriously, if you think you got my hackles up before you're mistaken.   That's not really my MO when I'm angry.  Snarky/mean maybe, but not  angry.
> 
> I'm mildly miffed you called it pathetic, however.



Mildly miffed?

You're trying too hard.

Apathy isn't your thing.



Tycho said:


> I can't imagine that anyone would *want* to call that a loss of their virginity.  I mean, technically, yes, it would be true in a physical sense, but...



If he's male (most likely), then he couldn't physically even have a boner.

He was the sub, any way you look at it.



Taren Fox said:


> At least with all the virgins, we can at least say the FAF pool isn't closed because of AIDS.



Furries don't need to have sex to transmit AIDS.

Most sexual diseases got the airborne upgrade.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If he's male (most likely), then he couldn't physically even have a boner.
> 
> He was the sub, any way you look at it.


Oral.



Taren Fox said:


> Have you took my advice and hit up the local clubs, brah?


Well I went to the Anime Club yesteday.

Oh wait, we don't have one here. :<


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oral.
> 
> Well I went to the Anime Club yesteday.
> 
> Oh wait, we don't have one here. :<



I don't consider your mouth as having a virginity.

It has had hot-dogs in it since you were a toddler or younger.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't consider your mouth as having a virginity.
> 
> It has had hot-dogs in it since you were a toddler or younger.


Okay, but it's still widely believed that oral sex takes one's virginity.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Okay, but it's still widely believed that oral sex takes one's virginity.



Really.

My belly button lost it's virginity when I was a forming fetus in my mother's stomach.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Really.
> 
> My belly button lost it's virginity when I was a forming fetus in my mother's stomach.


eww


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> eww



Your fetus forms with the belly button attached.

But if people think that mouths have a virginity, why not belly buttons?

Also, what about test-tube babies?

Aren't they grown with a tube in their mouth?

Let's get technical here.

Virginity is technically only physically possible with a female.

There is a sort of seal in their vagina.

They they are first penetrated, that seal is broken.

So only vaginas have a virginity to begin with.

All other forms of virginity are just mental/symbolic/religious.

Get over it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Unless your a high school prostitute.
> -points to nearby highschool near my house-
> Damn whores. D:





Most people have sex before graduating around here and its seen as normal.  Hell when I was 20 and in high school (I am bad student) I had freshmen trying to seduce _me. _Maybe thats just Canada then.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Most people have sex before graduating around here and its seen as normal.  Hell when I was 20 and in high school (I am bad student) I had freshmen trying to seduce _me. _Maybe thats just Canada then.



Heh.

You seem to be a few years behind the U.S. in sexual fads.

That was cool back in the '90's.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> All other forms of virginity are just mental/symbolic/religious.
> 
> Get over it.


You're right. But what's your point? Oral sex is still widely believed to be a loss of virginity, whether it technically is or not.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right. But what's your point? Oral sex is still widely believed to be a loss of virginity, whether it technically is or not.



I don't believe it to be.

Maybe I'm just not mental.

Wait, that makes no sense.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> You seem to be a few years behind the U.S. in sexual fads.
> 
> That was cool back in the '90's.


Or just generally more sexually liberated. (and more liberal in general) Here if you walk into a porn/sex shop no one bats an eyelash, if you go into one with a date they are most-often envious.

Some places in the states you have churches protesting them from opening, and schools not even teaching safe sex principals.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right. But what's your point? Oral sex is still widely believed to be a loss of virginity, whether it technically is or not.


 Not around here it isn't.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Or just generally more sexually liberated. (and more liberal in general) Here if you walk into a porn/sex shop no one bats an eyelash, if you go into one with a date they are most-often envious.
> 
> Some places in the states you have churches protesting them from opening, and schools not even teaching safe sex principals.



Quite true.

I guess video games are sucking the sexual rebellion from teenagers.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Not around here it isn't.



Heh.

And Canada is apparently more sexually liberated.

That says something.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not around here it isn't.


Third and fifth option in the poll.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Quite true.
> 
> I guess video games are sucking the sexual rebellion from teenagers.
> 
> ...


Its because we have the French, and a more liberal government, not to mention the church holds little power in governmental affairs and declaring your faith when running for government is typically taboo and foolish, as we don't vote on faith at all.





SirRob said:


> Third and fifth option in the poll.



The poll is good and all.... but here we call that just being "sexual" and deem virginity to be lost when penetration is made (Vaginal or Anal)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The poll is good and all.... but here we call that just being "sexual" and deem virginity to be lost when penetration is made (Vaginal or Anal)



People say they have a separate virginity for each orifice.

They think that saying 'My ass just lost its virginity' is better than 'I'm no longer an ass-newb!'

They're probably right.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The poll is good and all.... but here we call that just being "sexual" and deem virginity to be lost when penetration is made (Vaginal or Anal)



That's pretty much the general consensus in Australia as well, as far as I know.

You American's are just weird


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> People say they have a separate virginity for each orifice.
> 
> They think that saying 'My ass just lost its virginity' is better than 'I'm no longer an ass-newb!'
> 
> They're probably right.


 They are kinda right. But lol.



Error 404 said:


> That's pretty much the general consensus in Australia as well, as far as I know.
> 
> You American's are just weird


 Yeah I think so as well.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> That's pretty much the general consensus in Australia as well, as far as I know.
> 
> You American's are just weird



I'm weird.

I'm American.

I'm weird for an American.

And yet I'm not normal to you Australians.

Weird is context-sensitive.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 27, 2010)

5th and 6th option on the poll 
...on a regular basis hehe 
I <3 my hooman


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> 5th and 6th option on the poll
> ...on a regular basis hehe
> I <3 my hooman



Sounds like a sub of a human.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> That's pretty much the general consensus in Australia as well, as far as I know.
> 
> You American's are just weird



I'd agree with that. I was kind "Wtf?" reading SirRob's comment's about oral meaning the loss of ones virginity. It's a glorified kiss...



atrakaj said:


> I'm weird.
> 
> I'm American.
> 
> ...



It's just easier for us to put you all in the same boat, than try and figure out East from West, the North from the South. Then we can go, "Damn them yanks! So crazy..." Have a chuckle, a beer and sit in denial that mostly everythign Australian (Vegemite, Holden's and our largest Telecommunication Provider) are all American owned.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> I'd agree with that. I was kind "Wtf?" reading SirRob's comment's about oral meaning the loss of ones virginity. It's a glorified kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> It's just easier for us to put you all in the same boat, than try and figure out East from West, the North from the South. Then we can go, "Damn them yanks! So crazy..." Have a chuckle, a beer and sit in denial that mostly everythign Australian (Vegemite, Holden's and our largest Telecommunication Provider) are all American owned.



There's no need for that.

Just say, "All Americans except for Atrakaj."


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There's no need for that.
> 
> Just say, "All Americans except for Atrakaj."



It'd probably translate better as:_ "Bloody yanks, they're all fuckin' crazy. 'cept that Atrakaj. He's a top bloke."_


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> It'd probably translate better as:_ "Bloody yanks, they're all fuckin' crazy. 'cept that Atrakaj. He's a top bloke."_



Nice translation.

I do enjoy being the dom.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nice translation.
> 
> I do enjoy being the dom.



I loled. :lol:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> I loled. :lol:


 
I make people do that sometimes.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Koray said:


> "I'm a male who has been sexually penetrated by my partner."
> "I'm a male who has received oral sex from my partner."
> 
> I also want to lose the other part of my virginity


Um... What other virginity is there to lose?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Um... What other virginity is there to lose?


 
His dick is a virgin for ass.

And his mouth.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Um... What other virginity is there to lose?


_I'm a male who has sexually  penetrated my partner._

_I'm a male who has been sexually penetrated by my partner.

__I'm a male who has received oral sex from my partner._

_I have slept with the member of the same sex and I did not lose  my virginity._

_I have slept with a member of the same sex and I lost my  virginity.

I am also a male who gave oral... but OP didn't make it an option.
_


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 27, 2010)

Koray said:


> "I'm a male who has been sexually penetrated by my partner."
> "I'm a male who has received oral sex from my partner."
> 
> I also want to lose the other part of my virginity



I thought Koray meant by this, he wanted to try things involving a vagina.

Like there was some kind of Straight and Homo Virginity.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> Like there was some kind of Straight and Homo Virginity.


Uhm... okay...? :neutral:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> I thought Koray meant by this, he wanted to try things involving a vagina.
> 
> Like there was some kind of Straight and Homo Virginity.


 
No, he just hasn't had the chance to stick his dick in his partner's ass yet.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, he just hasn't had the chance to stick his dick in his partner's ass yet.


I didn't realize there was a virginity for putting it in the stink.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I didn't realize there was a virginity for putting it in the stink.


 
Well, his partner is male, so I doubt there's a vagina in the mix.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I didn't realize there was a virginity for putting it in the stink.


with lube it doesn't smell at all...

If your a guy: getting analed = lost virginity. having sex with anyone = lost virginity.

If your a girl: been fucked in the vag = lost virginity. vag on vag = lost virginity.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> If your a girl: been fucked in the vag = lost virginity. vag on vag = lost virginity.


Oh scissor me timbers...

Also you are wrong on the smell.  Although I feel bad for anyone who found out it smells without lube, because ouch and ew.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Oh scissor me timbers...
> 
> Also you are wrong on the smell.  Although I feel bad for anyone who found out it smells without lube, because ouch and ew.


If you relax your muscles it doesn't hurt too much without lube, & if your partner is clean enough it shouldn't smell with lube because nothing is supposed to stick to it.... It sticks onto w/e


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Oh scissor me timbers...
> 
> Also you are wrong on the smell.  Although I feel bad for anyone who found out it smells without lube, because ouch and ew.



It really depends on the person.

I have had boyfriends that make their own lube naturally, as well.

That can be hawt ^^


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

ew butsecks.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It really depends on the person.
> 
> I have had boyfriends that make their own lube naturally, as well.
> 
> That can be hawt ^^


He work at Johnson & Johnson?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ew butsecks.


Your jacking off right now :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your jacking off right now :V


 Not ATM but I may later, Its too early in the day for that.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your jacking off right now :V


How can you see through internets? :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not ATM but I may later, Its too early in the day for that.



It is never too early to masturbate.

You should try to masturbate at least 3 times a day to keep your testosterone levels up and prevent testicular cancer.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It is never too early to masturbate.
> 
> You should try to masturbate at least 3 times a day to keep your testosterone levels up and prevent testicular cancer.


 That would take up way too much time. unless you are the sort who can get off in less then 45 mins.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That would take up way too much time. unless you are the sort who can get off in less then 45 mins.


Scotty can.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That would take up way too much time. unless you are the sort who can get off in less then 45 mins.



For sure.

I just have to think about the right things >.>


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty can.


 XD Don't want to know how you know that.



Ricky said:


> For sure.
> 
> I just have to think about the right things >.>


Nerve damage puts a hamper on your fun buddeh.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> For sure.
> 
> I just have to think about the right things >.>


Sarah Palin.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sarah Palin.



I wasn't even touching myself and I came...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> I wasn't even touching myself and I came...


Buckets.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That would take up way too much time. unless you are the sort who can get off in less then 45 mins.


If I touch myself in the right spots I can do it in like 10 minutes...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nerve damage puts a hamper on your fun buddeh.



Nerve damage?



Taren Fox said:


> Sarah Palin.



Nah, she's a bit too subby for me >.>


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nerve damage puts a hamper on your fun buddeh.



how'd that happen


----------



## Koray (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> If you relax your muscles it doesn't hurt too much without lube, & if your partner is clean enough it shouldn't smell with lube because nothing is supposed to stick to it.... It sticks onto w/e



If i know i'm gonna have sex (or feel like it) I clean my butt, so that it doesn't smell at all >:[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Koray said:


> If i know i'm gonna have sex (or feel like it) I clean my butt, so that it doesn't smell at all >:[


You got one of those things that looks like a balloon pump with a hose on it or you just use the shower?


----------



## Koray (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You got one of those things that looks like a balloon pump with a hose on it or you just use the shower?



I use the shower hose.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 27, 2010)

Seriously, wtf, guys?



Ricky said:


> Nah, she's a bit too subby for me >.>



Palin?  Subby?  I doubt it.

I bet she's dom like how she dominated Alaska.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Koray said:


> I use the shower hose


.....Oh wow >_>

Hows that feel? :3


----------



## Koray (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> .....Oh wow >_>
> 
> Hows that feel? :3



Um... How is it supposed to feel? 

Read an article or something, or try it, because i can't say anything on here.

OR ANYWHERE ELSE


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> If you relax your muscles it doesn't hurt too much without lube, & if your partner is clean enough it shouldn't smell with lube because nothing is supposed to stick to it.... It sticks onto w/e


I have digestion issues where if I want to avoid a mess and the smell I am required to enema.

Hardcore dedication


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Koray said:


> Um... How is it supposed to feel?
> 
> Read an article or something, or try it, because i can't say anything on here.
> 
> OR ANYWHERE ELSE


Lol its ok you unfairness, I think I've got a pretty good mental image anyways....

Two way H2O amiright ;3


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If he's male (most likely), then he couldn't physically even have a boner.



Not necessarily true.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Palin?  Subby?  I doubt it.
> 
> I bet she's dom like how she dominated Alaska.



Seriously.

It's a funny image, though


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> how'd that happen



Being cold-cocked by angry women repeatedly takes its toll on the ol' gray matter, I'm sure.  :V

I'm fairly sure that the only manner in which TDA has had his bell rung was by application of blunt force to the noggin.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Not necessarily true.



I prefer thinking that they didn't pump him full of artificial hormones since he was an infant.

But, after all, the only true impossibility is the existence of an impossibility.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> how'd that happen


He says he got struck by lightning.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I prefer thinking that they didn't pump him full of artificial hormones since he was an infant.
> 
> But, after all, the only true impossibility is the existence of an impossibility.



i had same-sex erotic relations when i was around that age
childhood homosexuality amongst boys is really not uncommon

you can get erections
as far as being developed and capable of, you know
you can develop early

trust me
i know its still kind of fucked up
you don't have to tell me

but its your own fault for bringing it up
i guess


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I prefer thinking that they didn't pump him full of artificial hormones since he was an infant.
> 
> But, after all, the only true impossibility is the existence of an impossibility.



8 years old is not an infant.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> 8 years old is not an infant.



I think he's assuming that erections and sexuality denote full pubescent development.
they don't necessarily


----------



## Holsety (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I have digestion issues where if I want to avoid a mess and the smell I am required to enema.
> 
> Hardcore dedication


Jesus fuck NO ONE WANTS TO KNOW THIS SORT SHIT

WHY CAN'T YOU FURRIES KEEP INFORMATION TO YOURSELF GOD DAMMIT

(that wasnt an intended pun)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> 8 years old is not an infant.



And injecting artificial hormones doesn't produce instantaneous results.



Jelly said:


> I think he's assuming that erections and sexuality denote full pubescent development.
> they don't necessarily



Ah.

You mean that.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And injecting artificial hormones doesn't produce instantaneous results.



What the fuck are you on about, exactly? I am puzzled.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He says he got struck by lightning.



Now that, I would believe.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck are you on about, exactly? I am puzzled.



They inject artificial hormones into animals, such as cows and chickens, to make them grow and mature at an accelerated state.

This makes them ready for the slaughterhouse that much sooner.

People who eat fast food also eat these hormones.

As a result, people who eat lots of fast food as a kid usually experience puberty sooner than people who don't.

A hundred years ago, guys wouldn't start getting facial hair until they were fifteen or older.

Now you can see thirteen-year-olds with noticeable mustaches and beards.

If you take out the medium (fast food) and inject the artificial hormones straight into a kid since infancy, it may be possible to make them experience puberty a lot earlier than nature intends.

They would also probably die at a very young age due to the health problems associated with this.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

it actually has a lot more to do with the sheer amount of calories we intake
they've really reduced the amount of growth hormones in foods


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They inject artificial hormones into animals, such as cows and chickens, to make them grow and mature at an accelerated state.
> 
> This makes them ready for the slaughterhouse that much sooner.
> 
> ...



Um, dude.  Life expectancies have gone UP.  Also, precocious sexuality in humans is nothing new, and what exactly is making puberty roll around sooner is a nebulous and controversial subject that goes beyond just "hormones in food".


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Um, dude.  Life expectancies have gone UP.  Also, precocious sexuality in humans is nothing new, and what exactly is making puberty roll around sooner is a nebulous and controversial subject that goes beyond just "hormones in food".



I didn't say life expectancy went down.

But if you inject enough hormones that it makes you mature that much before you're supposed to, it's going to end up killing you.

Not from old age, but from something like a heart attack.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I didn't say life expectancy went down.
> 
> But if you inject enough hormones that it makes you mature that much before you're supposed to, it's going to end up killing you.
> 
> Not from old age, but from something like a heart attack.



Um, I think hormones are far less likely to be the culprit in heart attacks than, say, poor cardiovascular health due to a poor diet with too much fatty foods and excess caloric intake.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They inject artificial hormones into animals, such as cows and chickens, to make them grow and mature at an accelerated state.
> 
> This makes them ready for the slaughterhouse that much sooner.
> 
> ...



Bullshit.

You digest the hormones; they are not going to magically have the same effect if you eat them as they did on the cows.

Whatever is intact will denature once it gets into your stomach.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Nerve damage?





Jelly said:


> how'd that happen


For once Jash is right:


Jashwa said:


> He says he got struck by lightning.


I did get a near hit by lightning (beside the object struck) Knocked be cold for about 3 hours and sense pain has been less painful and pleasure has been less pleasurable. Also slightly numbed sense of touch.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Um, I think hormones are far less likely to be the culprit in heart attacks than, say, poor cardiovascular health due to a poor diet with too much fatty foods and excess caloric intake.





Ricky said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> You digest the hormones; they are not going to magically have the same effect if you eat them as they did on the cows.
> 
> Whatever is intact will denature once it gets into your stomach.



Hey.



> Hormones can have different chemistry. They can be steroids or proteins. *Steroid hormones are active in the body when eaten*. For example, birth control pills are steroid hormones and can be taken orally. In contrast, protein hormones are broken down in the stomach, and lose their ability to act in the body when eaten.



They use steroid hormones for food.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> For once Jash is right:
> 
> I did get a near hit by lightning (beside the object struck) Knocked be cold for about 3 hours and sense pain has been less painful and pleasure has been less pleasurable. Also slightly numbed sense of touch.



God clearly needs to work on his aim a bit.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> God clearly needs to work on his aim a bit.



Or just make him positively-charged.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey.
> 
> 
> 
> They use steroid hormones for food.


I was thinking of this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovine_somatotropin

...since that's usually the one I hear about.

Anything else they use is normally found in the body, anyway.  You'd be eating it in the meat regardless.

There is no evidence that any of these cause any effects in people when they are eaten.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> God clearly needs to work on his aim a bit.


 :V 

Perhaps he was just trying to motivate me to do something with my life


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> :V
> 
> Perhaps he was just trying to motivate me to do something with my life



So you had a, uh, flash of inspiration?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> So you had a, uh, flash of inspiration?


 I have half been obsessed about joining the army sense then so sure.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 27, 2010)

itt atrakaj mistakes theory for fact and pretends to know what he's talking about a whole lot



atrakaj said:


> If he's male (most likely), then he couldn't physically even have a boner.



lol you're wrong



atrakaj said:


> Virginity is technically only physically possible with a female.
> 
> There is a sort of seal in their vagina.
> 
> They they are first penetrated, that seal is broken.



Fun fact:  Most women's hymens don't last until the first time they have sex.



atrakaj said:


> All forms of virginity are just mental/symbolic/religious.



Yep.



Ricky said:


> It really depends on the person.
> 
> I have had boyfriends that make their own lube naturally, as well.



à² _à² 



Ricky said:


> You should try to masturbate at least 3 times a day to keep your testosterone levels up and prevent testicular cancer.



I would like to know what medical journal you read that in


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I was thinking of this:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovine_somatotropin
> 
> ...



Ah.

Wikipedia.



The Drunken Ace said:


> I have half been obsessed about joining the army sense then so sure.



Only half?

Is the other three-quarters getting a decent date?



Dyluck said:


> itt atrakaj mistakes theory for fact and pretends to know what he's talking about a whole lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's more fun to argue from the obviously incorrect side sometimes.

Sometimes.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> :V
> 
> Perhaps he was just trying to motivate me to do something with my life



Funny, didn't take a near miss from a lightning bolt to make me get my ass in gear.  Maybe he was trying to jumpstart you or something.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's more fun to argue from the obviously incorrect side sometimes.
> 
> Sometimes.



itt atrakaj tries to save face


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> itt atrakaj tries to save face



Why save the face?

Why not kill it with fire?

But I guess you missed my hint.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Only half?
> 
> Is the other three-quarters getting a decent date?


 The other half is is focused on paying rent and getting a decent date.


Tycho said:


> Funny, didn't take a near miss from a lightning bolt to make me get my ass in gear.  Maybe he was trying to jumpstart you or something.


 Sure Call it that. Or jsut tellin' me to stop moping about the past and go on with shit. Well: It kinda worked.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Only half?
> 
> Is the other three-quarters getting a decent date?



1/2 + 3/4 = 1?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I would like to know what medical journal you read that in



Nope, just on the internet.

I think I was reading about chastity devices when I saw fapping helps to keep your testosterone levels up.  For some reason people put their boyfriend/slave/pet/whatever in one and it's supposed to lower testosterone levels because they can't masturbate.  I have a tendency to question inforamtion from sources such as BDSM sites but when I looked it up they were right >.>

As far as preventing testicular cancer this was a pretty popular study done a while ago.  I'm sure you could find it if you looked it up.


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Nope, just on the internet.
> 
> I think I was reading about chastity devices when I saw fapping helps to keep your testosterone levels up. For some reason people put their boyfriend/slave/pet/whatever in one and it's supposed to lower testosterone levels because they can't masturbate. I have a tendency to question inforamtion from sources such as BDSM sites but when I looked it up they were right >.>
> 
> As far as preventing testicular cancer this was a pretty popular study done a while ago. I'm sure you could find it if you looked it up.


 
Oh so thats why I'm such a beast.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> Oh so thats why I'm such a beast.



Because you wank constantly instead of getting laid? :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you wank constantly instead of getting laid? :V



Actually the testosterone thing was for sexual activity in general.

That includes wanking or sex with an actual person or animal or inanimate object/plushie.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Actually the testosterone thing was for sexual activity in general.
> 
> That includes wanking or sex with an actual person or animal or inanimate object/*plushie*.



Oh god.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh god.



It is a furry forum.

I don't want anyone to feel left out.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It is a furry forum.
> 
> I don't want anyone to feel left out.



What about me and my testosterone? :[


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What about me and my testosterone? :[



What testosterone?

You're a chick


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> What testosterone?
> 
> You're a chick


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> What testosterone?
> 
> You're a chick


..doesn't everyone have testosterone? Even chicks?

:/


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


>


I'm sure they'll sell you some supplements.

have fun shaving your face!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It is a furry forum.
> 
> I don't want anyone to feel left out.


Aww, you make me feel so special. :3


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..doesn't everyone have testosterone? Even chicks?



Only after suck-

never mind, I should stop before I hurt myself XD


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

Might as well have the topic of this thread be somewhat achieved in these last few pages.

I'm a virgin.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Only after suck-
> 
> never mind, I should stop before I hurt myself XD



Good call. XD


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Only after suck-
> 
> never mind, I should stop before I hurt myself XD


They do though, it's true. Especially if you're a hyena.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..doesn't everyone have testosterone? Even chicks?
> 
> :/


Aren't you 15? I learned about sex ed when I was 11 & 12...


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Only after suck-
> 
> never mind, I should stop before I hurt myself XD


*sighs*


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Aren't you 15? I learned about sex ed when I was 11 & 12...


The school only has a brief unit on things like STDs 
We don't have a real sex ed class in our district as far as I know, and if we do, I haven't taken it yet


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Odd poll, how do you sleep with someone and not lose your virginity? Do you mean literally sleeping in the same bed?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna have to sorta kinda say.. no I'm not. However, I've just had one girlfriend, and we didn't do it that much. and it wasn't good anyway




Yes a very odd poll


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sighs*



To answer your question, yeah females produce some testosterone but to a much smaller amount.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> To answer your question, yeah females produce some testosterone but to a much smaller amount.


And the same goes with males and estrogen. Especially if you're The Drunken Ace.


----------



## Viva (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Aren't you 15? I learned about sex ed when I was 11 & 12...



Females have testosterone too.  They are called dykes :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> To answer your question, yeah females produce some testosterone but to a much smaller amount.


I thought so


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Females have testosterone too.  They are called dykes :V



^This. It's the reason Blue has so much. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> ^This. It's the reason Blue has so much. :V



I prefer guys over girls. Times a million.

Actually, I just like people who aren't whiny, shoe-obsessed, overemotional twats who scream at spiders from across the room  and then turn into a baby cannon.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The school only has a brief unit on things like STDs
> We don't have a real sex ed class in our district as far as I know, and if we do, I haven't taken it yet


obvious sign of living in America 

Actually my school's sex ed was oddly informative and emotionally detached.  I like to think it was because it was taught by the ghoulish lesbian gym teacher.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> obvious sign of living in America
> 
> Actually my school's sex ed was oddly informative and emotionally detached.  I like to think it was because it was taught by the ghoulish lesbian gym teacher.


Ours was only about STDS :/

There are a lot of things they need to teach in school


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I prefer guys over girls. Times a million.


I will smurf you so bad you'll get KO'd

Just because you can't smurf :3


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Actually, I just like people who aren't whiny, overemotional twats who scream at spiders from across the room and then turn into a baby cannon.



So you'd absolutely hate my little brother. :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Females have testosterone too.  They are called dykes :V


but but but *tears up*


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> So you'd absolutely hate my little brother. :V


Your brother's baby cannon? 

...How?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> And the same goes with males and estrogen. Especially if you're The Drunken Ace.





VivaLaPh!va said:


> Females have testosterone too.  They are called dykes :V



Fun fact: Women with more testosterone = horny as all hell.  It regulates sex drive in all humans.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> So you'd absolutely hate my little brother. :V



If he acts like the average girl, probably.



Tycho said:


> Fun fact: Women with more testosterone = horny as  all hell.  It regulates sex drive in all humans.



^


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If he acts like the average girl, probably.



He acts worse.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> He acts worse.



Cleanse him with fire.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Your brother's baby cannon?
> 
> ...How?



Lol, well other than that. XD


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fun fact: Women with more testosterone = horny as all hell.  It regulates sex drive in all humans.




I'm not _that_ horny


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cleanse him with fire.



I've tried, but the fire just kills itself.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I've tried, but the fire just kills itself.



Burn shoes and some ponies and Twilight books in front of him.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not _that_ horny



You're not horny at all, unless you've just been playing at being a coy, shy, scared "delicate flower" who's terrified of sex.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Burn shoes and some ponies and Twilight books in front of him.



Hmm, maybe.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sounds like a sub of a human.


no not really ..neither of us is totally sub or dom


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Burn shoes and some ponies and Twilight books in front of him.


Note to self: Never have BlueberriHusky babysit your daughters.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You're not horny at all, unless you've just been playing at being a coy, shy, scared "delicate flower" who's terrified of sex.


Everyone gets horny once in a while

I can't deny I ever feel that way, but as far as putting it into action, forget it


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Burn shoes and some ponies and Twilight books in front of him.



Wait wait. How can I touch the stuff without dying? D:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Note to self: Never have BlueberriHusky babysit your daughters.



Don't even ask me to. Kids, ew.



Lord Kanin said:


> Wait wait. How can I touch the stuff without  dying? D:



You can't. Man up and take one for the team.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not _that_ horny


Are you saying your a testosterone powerhouse? :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Are you saying your a testosterone powerhouse? :V


I have a bit of an imbalance yes


----------



## Viva (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't even ask me to. Kids, ew.



Ein would kick your ass right now


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a bit of an imbalance yes


I'm sorry now I feel like an ass ;_;


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Ein would kick your ass right now



The creepy pedo-ish guy?

He can have them.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Are you saying your a testosterone powerhouse? :V


She's a lady with male fursona  ;3c


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't even ask me to. Kids, ew.


You = child spawner


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Ein would kick your ass right now



Blue could kick his ass easy.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm sorry now I feel like an ass ;_;


It's ok


Van Ishikawa said:


> She's a lady with male fursona  ;3c


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You = child spawner



Me = someone with better things to do than fire out needy, screaming monsters and waste my life doing nothing little besides adding to the population of an already heavily populated planet


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everyone gets horny once in a while
> 
> I can't deny I ever feel that way, but as far as putting it into action, forget it



Oh for fuck's sake, go fool with yourself in the bathroom or something and get over yourself.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


 sorry


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not telling.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> To answer your question, yeah females produce some testosterone but to a much smaller amount.



Men produce forty times as much.

FORTY TIMES



BlueberriHusky said:


> I prefer guys over girls. Times a million.
> 
> Actually, I just like people who aren't whiny, shoe-obsessed, overemotional twats who scream at spiders from across the room  and then turn into a baby cannon.



a woman after my own heart



WillowWulf said:


> Ours was only about STDS :/
> 
> There are a lot of things they need to teach in school



IF YOU HAVE SEX

YOU WILL GET AIDS

AND PREGNANT

AND THEN YOUR BABY WILL HAVE AIDS



Tycho said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, go fool with yourself in the bathroom or something and get over yourself.



IAWTC


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'm not telling.


In other words, you're a virgin.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> IF YOU HAVE SEX
> 
> YOU WILL GET AIDS
> 
> ...


That's what they told us in school


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's what they told us in school



i'm not surprised


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's what they told us in school



That's because it's true. >:V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

still holding my v card but i dont see it as a big deal cause if i tryed i could lose it


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 27, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> lol virgin
> 
> it's a tiny ass here, so it's hard to really get around. :3



Yes I agree


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> And the same goes with males and estrogen. Especially if you're The Drunken Ace.


 Asshat >:V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Asshat >:V


ilu :3 â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ilu :3 â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


 That has been established good chap.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That has been established good chap.


Why won't you answer my calls.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why won't you answer my calls.


 ... How did you get my number?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ... How did you get my number?


That's my little secret~ â™¥


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ... How did you get my number?



furries have a strange way of hunting things down lol :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Run, Ace, run!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's my little secret~ â™¥





Rachrix said:


> furries have a strange way of hunting things down lol :3


 -backs away slowly-



BlueberriHusky said:


> Run, Ace, run!


Good idea -throws a smoke bomb down and Runs like hell-


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

It's okay people. I stole his underwear.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's okay people. I stole his underwear.


o__o


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's okay people. I stole his underwear.


 o__O But I was wearing it... How the hell does that work? -shudders-


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> o__O But I was wearing it... How the hell does that work? -shudders-



It's SirRob, he knows how to take off other guy's underwear. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> It's SirRob, he knows how to take off other guy's underwear. :V


 it also explains the headache I woke up with and that bottle of chloroform on the floor.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> it also explains the headache I woke up with and that bottle of chloroform on the floor.



And that zipper that's been installed on the back of your pants.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> o__O But I was wearing it... How the hell does that work? -shudders-


"Well, whenever I'm confused, I just check my underwear. It holds the answer to all the important questions. Call me... Abraham Simpson." 

"Grandpa, how'd you take off your underwear without taking off your pants?"

"I don't know..."


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> "Well, whenever I'm confused, I just check my underwear. It holds the answer to all the important questions. Call me... Abraham Simpson."
> 
> "Grandpa, how'd you take off your underwear without taking off your pants?"
> 
> "I don't know..."



great line


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> And that zipper that's been installed on the back of your pants.


 that is a desturbing prospect



SirRob said:


> "Well, whenever I'm confused, I just check my underwear. It holds the answer to all the important questions. Call me... Abraham Simpson."
> 
> "Grandpa, how'd you take off your underwear without taking off your pants?"
> 
> "I don't know..."



O_________o


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> And that zipper that's been installed on the back of your pants.


I'd buy a pair


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> In other words, you're a virgin.



I could be...
Or I can be.
Care to examen me, dear sir?

I can't promise that I won't bite if you stick your forearm up my tailpipe. :3
I will advise you not to use lube, and gloves.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I could be...
> Or I can be.
> Care to examen me, dear sir?


wha?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I could be...
> Or I can be.
> Care to examen me, dear sir?


Examine what? Your butthole?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Examine what? Your butthole?



Teehee.
I'll leave the option of swirling around in my intestinal tract and rectum up to you.

You dirty beast you.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Teehee.
> I'll leave the option of swirling around in my intestinal tract and rectum up to you.
> 
> You dirty beast you.


You... you were supposed to get disgusted, not turned on...


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Teehee.
> I'll leave the option of swirling around in my intestinal tract and rectum up to you.
> 
> You dirty beast you.



Well this is getting interesting.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You... you were supposed to get disgusted, not turned on...



Now you are making me hot.
Oh bby.
Let us proceed with the dirty.

As a Scorpio you will be highly satisfied.
Highly.
I tend to "not play nice".


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'd buy a pair



ahh foxy i need your experties in what my friend might be buying me at a sex store. i have a thread for it but you can pm me or just say it here.

and i have seen a pair of pants like that. and my friend has feety pajamas with the butt flap in them i guess that would work just as good, plus its furry :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Ilu now,


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

What the hell is this now??


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Now you are making me hot.
> Oh bby.
> Let us proceed with the dirty.
> 
> ...


â™¥ â™¥ â™¥

Looks like I won't be a virgin anymore guys... Sorry, one vote will be inaccurate...


WillowWulf said:


> What the hell is this now??


It's me derailing a thread due to massive loneliness and depression, duh!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Now you are making me hot.
> Oh bby.
> Let us proceed with the dirty.
> 
> ...



why does every thread turn into this. i guess i should have expected it on a virginity thread tho


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What the hell is this now??



You're being violated by the forum's mind cock.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Zeke Ilu now,



You are next.



SirRob said:


> â™¥ â™¥ â™¥
> 
> Looks like I won't be a virgin anymore guys... Sorry, one vote will be inaccurate...



I'll bring the duct tape. 




Rachrix said:


> why does every thread turn into this. i guess i should have expected it on a virginity thread tho



Just because.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What the hell is this now??



you might want to go to your corner things might get furry if you know what i mean


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are next.


I am unsure If i should be afraid or aroused.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am unsure If i should be afraid or aroused.



Fear makes the game more fun.
You should feel both.

BTW: I can smell fear.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'd buy a pair



So would I


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

*gets out the camera*

Don't mind me.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

ITT Zeke pulls off a flawless countermove and puts her opponents on the defensive.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *gets out the camera*
> 
> Don't mind me.



You get sky view, I'll get ground view?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread needz moar ________. 
(take ur pic furs :3)

a. Virgins
b. Dogcock
c. Foxes
d.furfags


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fear makes the game more fun.
> You should feel both.
> 
> BTW: I can smell fear.


 at this point I have more intrigue then fear. I wonder? how much would it take to scare me? I have not found out yet.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This thread needz moar ________.
> (take ur pic furs :3)
> 
> a. Virgins
> ...



c and d are irelivent cause they are the same


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> at this point I have more intrigue then fear. I wonder? how much would it take to scare me? I have not found out yet.



You'll find out soon enough, my love.

Besides, sex with a scorpio can be muy caliente. We bite, scratch, and we love to be on top.
Oh murr.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> c and d are irelivent cause they are the same


and we already have enough of a and I don't care for b


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't believe these get posted up.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and we already have enough of a and I don't care for b



this is true but im sure this thread will find a way to add all of the above


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you wank constantly instead of getting laid? :V



Yeah what Ricky said. Minus the plushie.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You'll find out soon enough, my love.
> 
> Besides, sex with a scorpio can be muy caliente. We bite, scratch, and we love to be on top.
> Oh murr.


If you believe in that sort of thing. :roll:


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If you believe in that sort of thing. :roll:



I will break you.
And you will scream.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> this is true but im sure this thread will find a way to add all of the above


We've got 3 out of the 4


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> c and d are irelivent cause they are the same


Foxes = Furfag? NEIN!   



WillowWulf said:


> and we already have enough of a and I don't care for b


needz moar B then ^_^     ...and it wont stop till you like it! :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I will break you.
> And you will scream.


Only The Drunken Ace can make me scream. â™¥

Do you really believe in horoscopes?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You'll find out soon enough, my love.
> 
> Besides, sex with a scorpio can be muy caliente. We bite, scratch, and we love to be on top.
> Oh murr.


 That actually sounds really fucking awesome.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> needz moar B then ^_^     ...and it wont stop till you like it! :3


o////o


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Only The Drunken Ace can make me scream. â™¥



Threesome?



> Do you really believe in horoscopes?



Y?
How is this relevant to the dirty love making you and I will have?



The Drunken Ace said:


> That actually sounds really fucking awesome.



Nice pun. I see wat u did thar.
Cannot forget the dirty talk.
I expect for you to call me all sorts of names....in Spanish.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> o////o


 >:3


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> o////o





Usarise said:


> >:3


 You kids play nice now ya 'ere. :V



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Threesome?
> Y?
> How is this relevant to the dirty love making you and I will have?
> Nice pun. I see wat u did thar.
> ...



...Rosetta Stone here I come.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

Furries talking about sex talk. Those numbers should be spiking up.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nice pun. I see wat u did thar.
> Cannot forget the dirty talk.
> I expect for you to call me all sorts of names....in Spanish.


Spanish, French, German, and a Bit of Archao-Ukranian too?

some people make love in bed... I make it a blissfull war.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2010)

Is it just me or is everyone on these forums super horny?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

There should be an option in the poll labeled 'I'm a virgin, but I'm still a whore'.


Error 404 said:


> Is it just me or is everyone on these forums super horny?


What forum are you on, honey? Furries aren't horny.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> You kids play nice now ya 'ere. :V


 sure thing.... :3
now wheres my whip.....


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Is it just me or is everyone on these forums super horny?



ya i have yet to find one that is not


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Is it just me or is everyone on these forums super horny?



Bend over and I'll show why everyone here likes sex so much. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh murr.
> >:3
> The war makes it even more caliente.


 The battle is to see who stays in charge and who keeps on top, there are no rules but in the end... everyone wins.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Bend over and I'll show why everyone here likes sex so much. :V



o_o

Herein lies the problem of being a straight furry.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> o_o
> 
> Herein lies the problem of being a straight furry.


 So?  Im straight too.  Now bend over.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> o_o
> 
> Herein lies the problem of being a straight furry.



agreed we are out numbered. i would ask to team up but that might be gay, in the end there is no defence


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> o_o
> 
> Herein lies the problem of being a straight furry.



Straight? We'll change that real fast.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Runs to the corner*



Rachrix said:


> agreed we are out numbered. i would ask to team up but that might be gay, in the end there is no defence



Grab a baseball bat, help me defend the corner!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So?  Im straight too.  Now bend over.



DOES NOT COMPUTE.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> *Runs to the corner*



Get your ass back here and bend over. >:V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> DOES NOT COMPUTE.



like much of what is said to the straight furs. ITS A TRAP!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> *Runs to the corner*


*also goes to corner* >:3



BlueberriHusky said:


> DOES NOT COMPUTE.


/System Overload
/Windows Error 404
/Reboot
/Surprise Buttsecks
/ :3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *also goes to corner* >:3
> 
> 
> /System Overload
> ...



yes in your world every computer problem ends with buttsecks :3


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> DOES NOT COMPUTE.


NO IT DOESNT WTF BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes in your world every computer problem ends with buttsecks :3


 yes it does happen in my world.  Because this is my world. Im just kind enought to let you live it in :V     I mean c'mon.  just look at my location.

now....about that rape surprise buttsecks _thing i was gonna do...._


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The battle is to see who stays in charge and who keeps on top, there are no rules but in the end... everyone wins.



Oh bby.
I doubt you can pin me down.
I am not a domesticated dog like the rest of the furfags here.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Get your ass back here and bend over. >:V



Don't make me use my claws >:3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Don't make me use my claws >:3



i think your claws wont be able to stand up to some of things people have on this forum


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Don't make me use my claws >:3



Sounds kinky. >:3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh bby.
> I doubt you can pin me down.
> I am not a domesticated dog like the rest of the furfags here.


 Wild like the beast within... hahahaha, if someone best's me they deserve what they grasp.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i think your claws wont be able to stand up to some of things people have on this forum



Like duct tape.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Wild like the beast within... hahahaha, if someone best's me they deserve what they grasp.



We're animals right?
We're wild and fierce!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Like duct tape.



wow i thought for sure the first quote of that would be someone claiming to have a dick of steel or something


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Like duct tape.


 oohhhh shiny AND kinky.... me likey :3


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Sounds kinky. >:3



Enjoy your 2d6 con damage per round from the poison I've put on them. ;3

And now I run away to school, where there is slightly more sanity...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> We're animals right?
> We're wild and fierce!



Savage as it should be. Hm..


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> wow i thought for sure the first quote of that would be someone claiming to have a dick of steel or something



A dick of steel cannot compare to the many appliable uses of the mighty duct tape.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Savage as it should be. Hm..



Would you have it any other way?
Bland sex is just so.....bland...
It should be spicy!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh bby.
> I doubt you can pin me down.
> I am not a domesticated dog like the rest of the furfags here.


Yes. You are an elf.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes. You are an elf.


 and the worst kind of elf too.... a _Blood Elf...._ >:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A dick of steel cannot compare to the many appliable uses of the mighty duct tape.


 I rather cold steel. thats just me.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes. You are an elf.



Elf?
What is this creature you speak of?
I am not an elf. >:V

I am a manifestation of the more primal desires within the human psyche.
Not a sparklefart. :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 27, 2010)

Posting in a derailed topic that has a very stupid OP.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A dick of steel cannot compare to the many appliable uses of the mighty duct tape.



agreed but the assholes who redid our carpet after a flood took all 90 rolls of our duct tape

or was it you for your sexual deeds?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Elf?
> What is this creature you speak of?
> I am not an elf. >:V
> 
> ...


"If you are on farstriders (or failstriders) on WoW, hit me up and we can quest.
Proud Horde elf faggot. Lok'tar!"

Umm.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and the worst kind of elf too.... a _Blood Elf...._ >:V



I herd that Tauren dick can kill u. :V



SirRob said:


> "If you are on farstriders (or failstriders) on WoW, hit me up and we can quest.
> Proud Horde elf faggot. Lok'tar!"
> 
> Umm.



What does that have to do with me making you scream in blissful agony?
Sweet, sweet, blissful agony...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Elf?
> What is this creature you speak of?
> I am not an elf. >:V
> 
> ...



OMG! i actuly lol at that hard


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmmm hey Zeke I wanna charge into you like the germans did to the motherland, and I plan not to get pushed back.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I hed that Tauren dick can kill u. :V


 I herd that Tauren were also food.  I guess that applies :V

I need to find out what server your on.... i wanna _raid_ with you. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I herd that Tauren dick can kill u. :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you'd probably be too busy grooming your hair or protecting a tree or something to make me scream in blissful agoy...


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hmmm hey Zeke I wanna charge into you like the germans did to the motherland, and I plan not to get pushed back.



Not unless I bomb your harbor, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not unless I bomb your harbor, if you catch my drift.


 Or perhaps I should take the Vimmy ridge and go from behind.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Or perhaps I should take the Vimmy ridge and go from behind.


I like where this is going. 8)


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I herd that Tauren were also food.  I guess that applies :V
> 
> I need to find out what server your on.... i wanna _raid_ with you. :3



I hope you are geared to go into hard modes. I am more than anyone can handle.
I hope you can tank. 
And I'll DPS.



SirRob said:


> Well, you'd probably be too busy grooming your hair or protecting a tree or something to make me scream in blissful agoy...



Are you mad because Drunken got the spot before you did?


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sure thing.... :3
> now wheres my whip.....


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I like where this is going. 8)


 You'd end up like the french and provide no noticeable resistance before I parade up Paris.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I like where this is going. 8)



i hope you mean the canadian victory at vimmy rige, not the fact that he said hes going in from behind


----------



## Browder (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I hope you are geared to go into hard modes. I am more than anyone can handle.
> I hope you can tank.
> And I'll DPS.



My Lord I have sinned by providing the environment for this atrocity by making this dreadful, dreadful topic. Smite me.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I hope you are geared to go into hard modes. I am more than anyone can handle.
> I hope you can tank.
> And I'll DPS.


I am so geared.  Just killed the Lich King the other day.  ^_^
Sorry I can't tank.  I'm a mage.



WillowWulf said:


>


 :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am so geared.  Just killed the Lich King the other day.  ^_^
> Sorry I can't tank.  I'm a mage.
> 
> 
> :3


Druids are way better 

*hides*


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I hope you are geared to go into hard modes. I am more than anyone can handle.
> I hope you can tank.
> And I'll DPS.
> 
> ...


No, but I'm mad about you getting the spot before I did. 


The Drunken Ace said:


> You'd end up like the french and provide no noticeable resistance before I parade up Paris.


Please. I would welcome you with a celebration.



Rachrix said:


> i hope you mean the canadian victory at vimmy rige, not the fact that he said hes going in from behind


Of course I mean that... I don't have a dirty mind.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am so geared.  Just killed the Lich King the other day.  ^_^
> Sorry I can't tank.  I'm a mage.
> 
> 
> :3



Let's see if you can top my DPS.
I am always top DPS.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:
			
		

> *stuff*



RAEP


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Druids are way better
> 
> *hides*


 BLASPHEMY!
*finds and rapes _does age appropriate things that aren't illegal to do at all*_ :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> *finds and rapes _does age appropriate things that aren't illegal to do at all*_ :3


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> RAEP



I'll RAEP you gud.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Let's see if you can top my DPS.
> I am always top DPS.


 I don't even know what you play as though.... If your a huntard or a rogue i might not...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Please. I would welcome you with a celebration.


I'd do it like a German: Strait to the point and with no emotion what-so-ever.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


^w^
now get on all fours.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ^w^
> now get on all fours.


*tears up*


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

...how'd this go to WoW.
Usa.. you're creepy stop it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*


*licks tears* 
your pain...it sustains me... >:3



Teco said:


> ...how'd this go to WoW.
> Usa.. you're creepy stop it.


Cuz WoW is amazing.

And IM creepy? 0_o  what do you think of the others on this site then?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*



dont let your first time be with a questionable furfag in your corner when your crying, i dont think it could be much worse


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *licks tears*
> your pain...it sustains me... >:3
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> dont let your first time be with a questionable furfag in your corner when your crying, i dont think it could be much worse


It could be worse. I could be a furfag. :V 
...besides....it would be my first too and ive got no problem. :V



WillowWulf said:


>


>:3   keep makin that face. its cute.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd do it like a German: Strait to the point and with no emotion what-so-ever.


Oh, so it'd be like masturbation except with a hot guy instead of a pillow. Okay.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It could be worse. I could be a furfag. :V
> ...besides....it would be my first too and ive got no problem. :V
> 
> 
> >:3   keep makin that face. its cute.


;^;


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 even BETTER!  :3c


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, so it'd be like masturbation except with a hot guy instead of a pillow. Okay.


 I am running out of WW2 Innuendo lines dammit.

"Call me an 88' cuz I hit hard and leave a hell of a mess"


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> even BETTER!  :3c


*runs away, hides*

I don't envision my first time involving rape


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Rape is not cool guys.

and you should make a girl's first time her way, taking something you can't give back is something that should be done with all respect.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Rape is not cool guys.
> 
> and you should make a girl's first time her way, taking something you can't give back is something that should be done with all respect.


Thank you TDA <3
*blush*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Rape is not cool guys.
> 
> and you should make a girl's first time her way, taking something you can't give back is something that should be done with all respect.



*cough*kissass*cough*


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Rape is not cool guys.
> 
> and you should make a girl's first time her way, taking something you can't give back is something that should be done with all respect.


Yes. 

That's the first step to having your very own dishwashing, laundry doing, sandwich-making machine.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes.
> 
> That's the first step to having your very own dishwashing, laundry doing, sandwich-making machine.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *runs away, hides*
> 
> I don't envision my first time involving rape


I don't for mine either but thats probably how its gonna have to go.....  



The Drunken Ace said:


> Rape is not cool guys.
> 
> and you should make a girl's first time her way, taking something you can't give back is something that should be done with all respect.


And its not special for a guy?  sexist.



WillowWulf said:


>


 i luv that face! :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> And its not special for a guy?  sexist.
> 
> 
> i luv that face! :3


I think making his girl happy is a reward in itself, right? 

...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

True it is a reward, and not only that: Sex is fun, doing it her way is still fun for the guy 



WillowWulf said:


> Thank you TDA <3
> *blush*


Its true!


Fuzzy Alien said:


> *cough*kissass*cough*



Not really, there are a few situations where respect is due man. this is one of them.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its true!
> 
> 
> Not really, there are a few situations where respect is due man. this is one of them.


*huggles*

^///^


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think making his girl happy is a reward in itself, right?
> 
> ...


 But in a world where guys and girls are equal, that makes no sense. :V

I want to be happy too ya know :V


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

Ace is a pedo. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *huggles*
> 
> ^///^


 -pats head- I am a touch old for you tho.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> But in a world where guys and girls are equal, that makes no sense. :V
> 
> I want to be happy too ya know :V


So it's ok to hurt her too? As long as he's satisfied?


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *licks tears*
> your pain...it sustains me... >:3
> 
> 
> ...


Fags. And sarcastic creepers. You're just plain immaturely creepy.



The Drunken Ace said:


> I am running out of WW2 Innuendo lines dammit.
> 
> "Call me an 88' cuz I hit hard and leave a hell of a mess"


 LOL....!
...
..WUT? Aha. Nice.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Rape is not cool guys.
> 
> and you should make a girl's first time her way, taking something you can't give back is something that should be done with all respect.


Thats... very true.  Actually. Huh.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So it's ok to hurt her too? As long as he's satisfied?


Who said she's getting hurt? :V Im just saying you gotta think of what men want too.... Not everything revolves around the female anymore...

and you guys act like its so easy to get laid too.... ITS NOT EASY TO GET A WOMAN.



Teco said:


> Fags. And sarcastic creepers. You're just plain immaturely creepy.


W/e.  I do what i gotta do to try to fit in.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Who said she's getting hurt? :V   Im just saying you gotta think of what men want too.... Not everything revolves around the female anymore...
> 
> and you guys act like its so easy to get laid too.... ITS NOT EASY TO GET A WOMAN.



GET A BLOW UP DOLL.

DOMESTIC VIOLENCE.

POP.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So it's ok to hurt her too? As long as he's satisfied?


Double standards much. I am a touch classic: A man should protect and care for what he loves, there is no honor in robbing people of innocence and pride.



Teco said:


> LOL....!
> ...
> ..WUT? Aha. Nice.


 That is what happens when you cross a flirt with a ww2 history lover



> Thats... very true.  Actually. Huh.


Yeah What can you do? I may act douchie online but I do have ethics in real life.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> GET A BLOW UP DOLL.
> 
> DOMESTIC VIOLENCE.
> 
> POP.


 HA HA HA.  DOESNT FEEL REAL AND IS HARD TO GET WITH PARENTS AS MAIN SOURCE OF INCOME.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Who said she's getting hurt? :V Im just saying you gotta think of what men want too.... Not everything revolves around the female anymore...
> 
> and you guys act like its so easy to get laid too.... ITS NOT EASY TO GET A WOMAN.


A good bf puts his girl before himself imo


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -pats head- I am a touch old for you tho.


You're not old for me!! No one is too old for SirRob!!!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're not old for me!! No one is too old for SirRob!!!



Must... resist... tempation... to... lemonparty...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A good bf puts his girl before himself imo


 Nation, Love and Kin. The only things worth dieing for.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

I leave to make dinner and I am surprised this is still here.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I leave to make dinner and I am surprised this is still here.


It's been here since Friday, why are you surprised?


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I leave to make dinner and I am surprised this is still here.


I honestly don't know what is going on


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's been here since this weekend, why are you surprised?



Usually the mods say "Tiem 2 lock" once it has lost it's value.

@Usarise

I'll surprise you.
 I am always up for a little tank and spank.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Usually the mods say "Tiem 2 lock" once it has lost it's value.


Yea but somehow it's actually stayed somewhat on topic (it is a sex topic after all)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Usually the mods say "Tiem 2 lock" once it has lost it's value.


The mods have been pretty... lenient lately...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A good bf puts his girl before himself imo


 A person with keen knowledge of the emotion that is love.

HALLELUJAH!


----------



## Browder (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Usually the mods say "Tiem 2 lock" once it has lost it's value.



But I posted it. I'm just that awesome so they'll continue this terrible threads existence.

But seriously I think it's because people are still voting and they see the potential of having something sex related circulate so it doesn't get posted again in a month.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Mmmmm...steak.


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeah What can you do? I may act douchie online but I do have ethics in real life.


You sir. Are a man. :V



Usarise said:


> Who said she's getting hurt? :V Im just saying you gotta think of what men want too.... Not everything revolves around the female anymore...
> 
> and you guys act like its so easy to get laid too.... ITS NOT EASY TO GET A WOMAN.
> 
> ...


 You're a furry, you already fit in. Now you're just being one of THOSE guys... -.-

...and you'd be amazed what two tickets to a movie will get you.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> A person with keen knowledge of the emotion that is love.
> 
> HALLELUJAH!


^^
well what did you expect


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> But I posted it. I'm just that awesome so they'll continue this terrible threads existence.
> 
> But seriously I think it's because people are still voting and they see the potential of having something sex related circulate so it doesn't get posted again in a month.


It would've been stickied if that were the case, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> You sir. Are a man. :V
> 
> You're a furry, you already fit in. Now you're just being one of THOSE guys... -.-
> 
> ...and you'd be amazed what two tickets to a movie will get you.



In order to get a quick fuck,:
1. Go to a Goth club infested with Vampire( Twitwat) fans...while dressed as a vampire.

 2. say that you are a vampire

3. ???

4. Threesome.


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A good bf puts his girl before himself imo


Usually the girl fucks the guy over anyway though :V

But yeah, this is true as well.

WHATS WITH ALL THE WISDOM ALL OF THE SUDDEN.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Usually the mods say "Tiem 2 lock" once it has lost it's value.
> 
> @Usarise
> 
> ...


 -points at sig- How about a big tank ;D


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> Usually the girl fucks the guy over anyway though :V
> 
> But yeah, this is true as well.
> 
> WHATS WITH ALL THE WISDOM ALL OF THE SUDDEN.


The wisdom in general?


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In order to get a quick fuck,:
> 1. Go to a Goth club infested with Vampire( Twitwat) fans...while dressed as a vampire.
> 
> 2. say that you are a vampire
> ...



The fact I apparently look like Edward in a certain light does not help this at all. 

Also I HAET that fact.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -points at sig- How about a big tank ;D



Big tank works.
Make sure you can hold aggro, K?



Teco said:


> The fact I apparently look like Edward in a certain light does not help this at all.
> 
> Also I HAET that fact.



I feel sorry for you.
I really do.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The wisdom in general?



ya you narmaly get hurt after saying one word then you reside in your corner and wait for nylak to offer you a cupcake


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -points at sig- How about a big tank ;D


That tank's pretty small, actually. About the size of two of my fingers.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> The fact I apparently look like Edward in a certain light does not help this at all.
> 
> Also I HAET that fact.


If you want to be a real vamp you gotta know how to give the most sinister and devious, yet erotic look ever. if you use it on a non-goth they run. Use it on a goth (lyfestlye goth not poser) it works often too well. thats how I snagged the cockvampire chick  (Yeah... she bites)


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Big tank works.
> Make sure you can hold aggro, K?



Keep those eyes on me as I am the one hittin hard


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ya you narmaly get hurt after saying one word then you reside in your corner and wait for nylak to offer you a cupcake


I haven't seen Ny in a while


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 27, 2010)

*holds onto pants* Oh no, I'm not falling for this one, again!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I haven't seen Ny in a while



i know


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Keep those eyes on me as I am the one hittin hard



Take your time. 
We do not need to burn it down.

I'll make sure I keep your buffs up.

Relevant


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I haven't seen Ny in a while


Yeah, she's probably out getting some work done or having a life or something... 

Wish I could be like that. I've almost spent five hours straight here, you know that? But that's because, as always, I'm avoiding something.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, she's probably out getting some work done or having a life or something...
> 
> Wish I could be like that. I've almost spent five hours straight here, you know that? But that's because, as always, I'm avoiding something.



dont we all


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Take your time.
> We do not need to burn it down.
> 
> I'll make sure I keep your buffs up.
> ...


 You keep on buffin and I will keep slammin, all night long.

(also lol)


----------



## Kanin (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Take your time.
> We do not need to burn it down.
> 
> I'll make sure I keep your buffs up.
> ...



Nyhm!!!!! <3

I'm not a dork. <_<


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, she's probably out getting some work done or having a life or something...
> 
> Wish I could be like that.


true :/


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You keep on buffin and I will keep slammin, all night long.
> 
> (also lol)



Make sure you use that *[Hammer of Wrath]* of yours.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Make sure you use that *[Hammer of Wrath]* of yours.


 Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> .....Oh wow >_>
> 
> Hows that feel? :3


feels good man


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 27, 2010)

I am no virgin.  got that shit.   it was cash.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I am no virgin.  got that shit.   it was cash.


Hells yaaaaa


----------



## CFox (Apr 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I am no virgin.  got that shit.   it was cash.



"And that's how I became the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air!"


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> "And that's how I became the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air!"


Actually in the sitcom Will Smith is a virgin.

I remember him saying that in an episode I watched when I was little. I didn't know what virgin meant at the time.


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Actually in the sitcom Will Smith is a virgin.
> 
> I remember him saying that in an episode I watched when I was little. I didn't know what virgin meant at the time.



Only at the beginning. He loses it eventually, obviously.
..Unless I'm misremembering something.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> Only at the beginning. He loses it eventually, obviously.
> ..Unless I'm misremembering something.


I believe he does in a late episode.

Earth shattering moment, of course.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 28, 2010)

Who wants cupcakes?


----------



## Kanin (Apr 28, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Who wants cupcakes?



Oh look who's back.

Now bend over. >:V


----------



## garoose (Apr 28, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Who wants cupcakes?


 
Hell yea, I got online at just the right time


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Oh look who's back.
> 
> Now bend over. >:V



Nevar!!

*forces Kanin into a chastity belt*

Oh look, I has the key. >:3



garoose said:


> Hell yea, I got online at just the right time



Cupcakes


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I believe he does in a late episode.
> 
> Earth shattering moment, of course.


I can hear the canned 'Whooo!!' already.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> Hell yea, I got online at just the right time


Wanna help me pack some fudge? :3

I love making candy.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 28, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Nevar!!
> 
> *forces Kanin into a chastity belt*
> 
> Oh look, I has the key. >:3



You will be converted soon enough. >:[


----------



## garoose (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wanna help me pack some fudge? :3
> 
> I love making candy.


 
Sure, sounds fun

Wait is this some kind of sexual innuendo?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> Sure, sounds fun
> 
> Wait is this some kind of sexual innuendo?


Nope. :3 Meet me at my place. Parking in the rear.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

I've had sex with three ladies. Four, if you count rimming.

... >>;

Everclear: How Bad Ideas Get Started!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I've had sex with three ladies. Four, if you count rimming.


Hope you brushed your teeth afterward.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> You will be converted soon enough. >:[



Ahaha, not likely ;P


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Hope you brushed your teeth afterward.



I did.. but there's a more pressing issue that needs to be addressed.

I _fucking love_ your awesome faced fox!


----------



## garoose (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Nope. :3 Meet me at my place. Parking in the rear.


 
Oh ok, in that case...ummm

Damn I can't think of any sexual puns

Oh well I'll be right over to pack some fudge


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I did.. but there's a more pressing issue that needs to be addressed.
> 
> I _fucking love_ your awesome faced fox!


This was made long before awesome face was around. I'm the original, biznitch.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This was made long before awesome face was around. I'm the original, biznitch.



The trendsetter?! Fuckin' A, good sir.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> The trendsetter?! Fuckin' A, good sir.


Thanks. :3


----------



## Kanin (Apr 28, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Ahaha, not likely ;P



You can't fight it, it will happen, and when it does your ass will become very sore. >:V


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 28, 2010)

Posting for both my SO and I, obviously not.


----------



## Isen (Apr 28, 2010)

I am not a virgin.

Also, stigmatizing sexual inactivity is just as silly as stigmatizing the nature of one's sexual activity and preferences.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

I am back.  
I made brownies.... 
who wants some? :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am back.
> I made brownies....
> who wants some? :3


Mmmmm, what kind are these?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> 1/2 + 3/4 = 1?



A quarter of that half overlaps with the three-quarters.



SirRob said:


> Note to self: Never have BlueberriHusky babysit your daughters *w/out a flamethrower*.



Fix'd.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Me = someone with better things to do than fire out needy, screaming monsters and waste my life doing nothing little besides adding to the population of an already heavily populated planet



Good times.

But I wouldn't call what we do nothing.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Mmmmm, what kind are these?



The poisonous kind.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 28, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Posting for both my SO and I, obviously not.


Obviously not, because you're Rilvor
Riiiiiilllvooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Rape is not cool guys.
> 
> and you should make a girl's first time her way, taking something you can't give back is something that should be done with all respect.



i want you to know the only time i laugh is when i see posts like this

why is this post even in here
its like saying "cancer sucks"

its like every one on the forums is listening to the mentors and shooting heroin into their eyeballs in between making a suit of rusty bayonets and drawing spirals on their windows


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

>:V Being serious from time to time does not hurt Jelly.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> >:V Being serious from time to time does not hurt Jelly.



I die a little inside every time I'm serious.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I die a little inside every time I'm serious.


 then you are silly!


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> >:V Being serious from time to time does not hurt Jelly.



well now you're just yankin' my chain


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> then you are silly!



No, I'm usually quite serious.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> well now you're just yankin' my chain


 Thats not a chain...


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2010)

I forget to check the thread for a day and there are 700 new posts. What the fuck


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I forget to check the thread for a day and there are 700 new posts. What the fuck





> How many of you are virgins?



What the hell did you expect?


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What the hell did you expect?




100 or so posts at most. The activity had reached a low until apparently it was just flooded.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> 100 or so posts at most. The activity had reached a low until apparently it was just flooded.



That was when all the kiddies got home from school.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Thats not a chain...


well, now you're just gently caressing my balls while running your tongue down the length of my shaft


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2010)

God 

damn

it


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> well, now you're just gently caressing my balls while running your tongue down the length of my shaft


Wow, this is getting hot. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> God
> 
> damn
> 
> it



God does not damn on command.

Take a number and try again.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> God does not damn on command.
> 
> Take a number and try again.


He does if you have money... or you're an American. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> He does if you have money... or you're an American. :V



That's pure anti-Godma.


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> well, now you're just gently caressing my balls while running your tongue down the length of my shaft



I really think this is how the thread needs to end

Nothing is going to top this

Everyone, go away.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 28, 2010)

this thread is gettin out of hand and there are plenty of thread just like this im suprised this has not been locked yet


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> this thread is gettin out of hand and there are plenty of thread just like this im suprised this has not been locked yet



So are you a virgin?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Still a virgin :V

so whats the topic now? :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Still a virgin :V
> 
> so whats the topic now? :3



Your virginity.

How does it make you *feel*?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So are you a virgin?



yes but i turned down the chance to not be one cause i didnt realy like the girl and the other one was a slut, i might have cought something


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your virginity.
> 
> How does it make you *feel*?


 It makes me feel like im *weird.*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It makes me feel like im *weird.*



your 15 i dont think you will be made fun of


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> your 15 i dont think you will be made fun of


 yes but most people at 15 are NOT virgins. :V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes but most people at 15 are NOT virgins. :V



no the average is 16 so you have a year.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes but most people at 15 are NOT virgins. :V



Um...  In third-world countries this is probably true and maybe even less.  In Jamaica someone told me it's about 7 there.  I wouldn't quote this since it was a Jamaican security guard that told me this but he had sex when he was 5, which was "forced on him by an older girl" 

In the US the average age is closer to 17 or 18.  I'm sure most 15 year-olds have not had sex in this country.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> no the average is 16 so you have a year.


 ...still not helping :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So are you a virgin?


I'm not a viiirgin :3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not a viiirgin :3


 willow got laid?! :V


----------



## Tycho (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> willow got laid?! :V



Doubt it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> willow got laid?! :V





Tycho said:


> Doubt it.


Nope


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nope


 She lied to us through the internet?!  OH NOES!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 28, 2010)

Masturbation does not make you a non-virgin.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Masturbation does not make you a non-virgin.


No it does not


----------



## Tycho (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No it does not



So either you're counting being molested/raped as losing virginity (and I'm not sure if you have even been molested/raped) or you're just acting like an idiot.  Gotcha.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So either you're counting being molested/raped as losing virginity (and I'm not sure if you have even been molested/raped) or you're just acting like an idiot.  Gotcha.


Neither, I was bored


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Neither, I was bored


 ...so im confused.... are you a virgin or not? 


and if you arent your a fucking hypocrite for doin it cuz you were bored.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...so im confused.... are you a virgin or not?
> 
> 
> and if you arent your a fucking hypocrite for doin it cuz you were bored.



she is a virgin, and a lier, for now :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...so im confused.... are you a virgin or not?





Rachrix said:


> she is a virgin, and a lier, for now :3


Well..I wouldn't say I'm a liar 

Just messing around

Sowwy guys ;^;


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well..I wouldn't say I'm a liar
> 
> Just messing around


 Willow.....
*Am dissappoint.   *


----------



## Microsoftt (Apr 28, 2010)

How many of you are raisins?


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Willow.....
> *Am dissappoint.   *


I said I was sowwy *tears up*


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 28, 2010)

LIES!!!!

How the hell did this thread get to 40 posts? I guess if it has something to do with sex....


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I said I was sowwy *tears up*


 Its ok....
BUT NEVAR DO EET AGAIN! >:V

...now.  Do you need a hug? :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Run Willow, it's a rape-hug!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Run Willow, it's a rape-hug!


*LIES!*
 ...do you need a hug berri? :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> LIES!    ...do you need a hug berri? :3



Boy, I'll hug YOU if you don't shut up. >:V

With a chainsaw.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Its ok....
> BUT NEVAR DO EET AGAIN! >:V
> 
> ...now.  Do you need a hug? :3


*sniff*


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Boy, I'll hug YOU if you don't shut up. >:V
> 
> With a chainsaw.


*huggies* >:3



WillowWulf said:


> *sniff*


*huggies* :3 
feel better?


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *huggies* :3
> feel better?


mhmmm .__.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *huggies* >:3



*chainsaw* >:3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> mhmmm .__.


good then ^-^



BlueberriHusky said:


> *chainsaw* >:3


 oh noes! D:   ..but its a good thing i know the natural enemy of the otter.... IM ON A BOAT!  *revs motor*


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread needs burned with fire and has needed it for the last 40 pages.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread needs burned with fire and has needed it for the last 40 pages.


 CONGRADULATIONS! 
your are the 1000th poster this thread on the 40th page!  
You get one free internet! 

and it needs moar then fire to kill it! XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I said I was sowwy *tears up*


its okay willow patpat


----------



## Trevfox (Apr 28, 2010)

well im not a virgin and I love teh cock idk wat exactly that says


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It really depends on the person.
> 
> I have had boyfriends that make their own lube naturally, as well.
> 
> That can be hawt ^^



Um, I don't think that's lube... I think that's the runs...


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Um, I don't think that's lube... I think that's the runs...


 wtf did I step into?! FFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> wtf did I step into?! FFUUUUUUUUUUU



C'mere Teco, I'll keep you safe. D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> C'mere Teco, I'll keep you safe. D:


 Do I need to take out my Fox Repellent out?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Do I need to take out my Fox Repellent out?



He may be foxy, but he's not a fox.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He may be foxy, but he's not a fox.


 It works on many things that are not fox-like as well. Solves most problems. Except sobriety.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

..this thread has over 1,000 posts o___o


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> It works on many things that are not fox-like as well. Solves most problems. Except sobriety.



U MAD BRO? :V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..this thread has over 1,000 posts o___o



the powers of drailment and a sex topic


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> the powers of drailment and a sex topic


True -___-'


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> CONGRADULATIONS!
> You get one free internet!



Ugh.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> Ugh.


 Now you get two internets! 

So.... for 1000+ posts how about a furry orgy to celebrate?


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 28, 2010)

I hope somebody else reported this thread, because I'm just going to look at it and be slightly horrified, maybe take a picture with my cell phone, then walk away.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I hope somebody else reported this thread, because I'm just going to look at it and be slightly horrified, maybe take a picture with my cell phone, then walk away.


I think the mods haven't locked this yet because whenever they see it it's on topic


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> U MAD BRO? :V


 Not mad... Irate.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not mad... Irate.



U IRATE BRO? :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> U IRATE BRO? :V


 Hell yeah.  

... wanna see my fury?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> ... wanna see my fury?



Are you gonna take it out on Teco?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Are you gonna take it out on Teco?


 Sure. Wanna watch?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure. Wanna watch?



Oh murr.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh murr.


 Nothing like a foxydude meeting  manly-man and his baseball bat eh?
Perhaps I can make him into a puppet =D


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nothing like a foxydude meeting  manly-man and his baseball bat eh?
> Perhaps I can make him into a puppet =D



But I like Teco. :[


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out how anyone can have natural anal lube...

I don't think that stuff is lube...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nothing like a foxydude meeting  manly-man and his baseball bat eh?
> Perhaps I can make him into a puppet =D


Manly men don't need baseball bats.

Real men knock you out & fuck your limp body.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how anyone can have natural anal lube...
> 
> I don't think that stuff is lube...


....It would be if theres enough *trys not to think about that*

Yeah some people have problems >_>


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Manly men don't need baseball bats.
> 
> Real men knock you out & fuck your limp body.


 I enjoy the satisfying -SWACK- it makes. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure. Wanna watch?


You should sell tickets or Pay-Per-View.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You should sell tickets or Pay-Per-View.


 A Business man eh? I respect that.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> A Business man eh? I respect that.


As long as I get a cut of the profit, it's all good.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how anyone can have natural anal lube...
> 
> I don't think that stuff is lube...


I don't think so either >.>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't think so either >.>


D: This forum is so gross.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> D: This forum is so gross.


Buttsex is pretty gross, really.

You just gotta try not to think about it too much.


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

Brb, rinsing my mind of 'natural man lube' with Blue's tits *motorboats*


BlueberriHusky said:


> Are you gonna take it out on Teco?


 What...what's going on now



BlueberriHusky said:


> But I like Teco. :[


 Everyone likes me! :V



Foxy_Boy said:


> Manly men don't need baseball bats.
> 
> Real men knock you out & fuck your limp body.


 Wisdom.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Buttsex is pretty gross, really.
> 
> You just gotta try not to think about it too much.


The thought of putting your Willy Wonka in someones chocolate factory grosses you out?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The thought of putting your Willy Wonka in someones chocolate factory grosses you out?



AAUGGHGUHUH

Why


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The thought of putting your Willy Wonka in someones chocolate factory grosses you out?


I'd be a pretty bad (semi)gay guy if it did.  :V  I'm just saying when you think about it too much you start to realize that its pretty gross but I still do it anyway


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how anyone can have natural anal lube...
> 
> I don't think that stuff is lube...



i think he meant the partner was the one penetrating, and produced copious amounts of precum


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> AAUGGHGUHUH
> 
> Why


When I was in high school a kid actually wore a shirt saying this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> As long as I get a cut of the profit, it's all good.


 a clean 15-25% cut for setup and commissions and  such?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> i think he meant the partner was the one penetrating, and produced copious amounts of *precum*


Actually, it's Cowper's fluid. We don't take too kindly to slang here.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Actually, it's Cowper's fluid. We don't take too kindly to slang here.


Me and my friends were talking about this today.
We were talking about people getting wet.
I had to chime in, "Guys can get wet too, it's interesting."
Alyssa: "Yeah! That is true, then it's like oh what? What is that? Oh god!"
*Group Giggles*
Me: "Whatever, it's not that bad." *Shrug*


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Actually, it's Cowper's fluid. We don't take too kindly to slang here.



What?


And holy shit, this thread is past 1k. I thought I'd never see this again.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Actually, it's Cowper's fluid. We don't take too kindly to slang here.


Since when and there's a name for it?!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Me and my friends were talking about this today.
> We were talking about people getting wet.


Dang, I want to hang out with your friends.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh wow, this thread got interesting since last time I was here.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh wow, this thread got interesting since last time I was here.


Join the cesspool... erm... Party!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> What?
> 
> 
> And holy shit, this thread is past 1k. I thought I'd never see this again.


Hell I only joined two weeks ago and this is twice this has happened.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dang, I want to hang out with your friends.


Really? Why? We like to talk about sex, and get stoned.
We're not that exciting.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh wow, this thread got interesting since last time I was here.


Really? I think it is about the same.


Taren Fox said:


> Join the cesspool... erm... Party!


No. Parties aren't my thing.
*sits in corner*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Really? Why? We like to talk about sex, and get stoned.


Sounds like a furcon room party to me.


----------



## Morroke (Apr 28, 2010)

Not a virgin, kinda wish I still was...was drunk when I lost it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sounds like a furcon room party to me.


Yeah, we talk about a lot more than just sex.
We just lead up to something sexual all the time.
Then I think about sex, and want to sleep with somebody.


Morroke said:


> Not a virgin, kinda wish I still was...was drunk when I lost it.


There are a lot of people like that, I am not one of them.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> There are a lot of people like that, I am not one of them.


I don't wanna lost it like this 

but..nvm


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Not a virgin, kinda wish I still was...was drunk when I lost it.


 =/ I hate the idea of a less-than-memorable 1st time. 

=/


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 28, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Not a virgin, kinda wish I still was...was drunk when I lost it.



Haha! Gotta love High School, eh?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> =/ I hate the idea of a less-than-memorable 1st time.
> 
> =/


Christ, I don't even remember my first time... And yes, I was sober.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't wanna lost it like this
> 
> but..nvm


What?


The Drunken Ace said:


> =/ I hate the idea of a less-than-memorable 1st time.
> 
> =/


I remember my first time, it hurt a bit.
It wasn't that exciting.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Christ, I don't even remember my first time... And yes, I was sober.


Will I even _want_ to remember my first time?



EdieFantabulous said:


> What?


?


----------



## kjustice (Apr 28, 2010)

i am still a virgin


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

First times are kinda eh.

Mine was short. Very short.

FFFF.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't wanna lost it like this
> 
> but..nvm


? What?


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> ? What?


I know there's a typo in there >.>

but still..what are you saying what about?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I know there's a typo in there >.>
> 
> but still..what are you saying what about?


What? Whatever I feel like.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Actually, it's Cowper's fluid. We don't take too kindly to slang here.



I know what it's called

but I'm honestly surprised that someone else on this forum did, too

I figured that if I used the proper name, no one would know what I was talking about


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I know what it's called
> 
> but I'm honestly surprised that someone else on this forum did, too
> 
> I figured that if I used the proper name, no one would know what I was talking about


Thanks. :3 Ya, I know far too much about human sexuality.


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Will I even _want_ to remember my first time?
> 
> 
> ?


Make good life decisions and you should be a-ok. Mine was pretty good. Sex in the woods. :V



BlueberriHusky said:


> First times are kinda eh.
> 
> Mine was short. Very short.
> 
> FFFF.


 Pffttt. Poor Blue :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> Make good life decisions and you should be a-ok. Mine was pretty good. Sex in the woods. :V




..doesn't sound comfortable


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how anyone can have natural anal lube...
> 
> I don't think that stuff is lube...



mucus 

(yes, in your butt)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> mucus
> 
> (yes, in your butt)


People have mucus in a lot of places.


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..doesn't sound comfortable



eh. It was standing up, I prefer to jackhammer. But you know. Gotta take what you get if you be wanting it. :V

Frankly I dont care about the fact that was my first time...its no different than any other time. Though I guess with women it..could be different. But I find it hard to believe when they do the first dude they find cute then complain about it cause he's actually not so cute or whatever you bitches be bitchin about now a days. I dont keep up with MTV rant rant rant.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2010)

I lost my virginity to this chick stoned, watching _Veggie Tales_.

We were on the sofa at these people's condo (she was petsitting for them at the time).


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I lost my virginity to this chick stoned, watching _Veggie Tales_.
> 
> We were on the sofa at these people's condo (she was petsitting for them at the time).



How romantic.;-)

And is that what this thread is about now? How each of you have lost is? I've been away from tis thread for so long that it's hard to know.


----------



## Lukar (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a virgin. Surprising? No.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> And is that what this thread is about now? How each of you have lost is? I've been away from tis thread for so long that it's hard to know.



That and butt mucus.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

Ricky said:


> That and butt mucus.


Yes, I think I told you how I lost mine to a do- I mean my boyfriend in his basement?
Yeah it hurt, I was like shit, I need an excuse to leave a second... *makes crappy excuse and wanders off*
 Yeah, it was interesting.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 29, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yes, I think I told you how I lost mine to a do- I mean my boyfriend in his basement?
> Yeah it hurt, I was like shit, I need an excuse to leave a second... *makes crappy excuse and wanders off*
> Yeah, it was interesting.



you needed an excuse to leave your "boyfriend"


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

This thread disappeared from my roster for a while


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread disappeared from my roster for a while



odd it has still been going down hill for a while but at least i came back on topic for a bit. 

well off to school


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> eh. It was standing up, I prefer to jackhammer. But you know. Gotta take what you get if you be wanting it. :V
> 
> Frankly I dont care about the fact that was my first time...its no different than any other time. Though I guess with women it..could be different. But I find it hard to believe when they do the first dude they find cute then complain about it cause he's actually not so cute or whatever you bitches be bitchin about now a days. I dont keep up with MTV rant rant rant.



My sister had three different boyfriends in high school.

When they fought and broke up, she called them all gay.

The funny thing was that it was true.

Every time.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My sister had three different boyfriends in high school.
> 
> When they fought and broke up, she called them all gay.
> 
> ...



:V Cool story bro


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ricky said:


> That and butt mucus.



This is NOT relevant to my interests.

I'm really quite surprised this thread got as far as it did.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V Cool story bro



Have you been called gay by ex-girlfriends before?


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 29, 2010)

Considering I've been married for five years, it would be really odd if I were a virgin.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Have you been called gay by ex-girlfriends before?


I consider myself only having one ex. And no, though she is the reason why I'm even remotely 'bi' and I mean remotely.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I enjoy the satisfying -SWACK- it makes. :3


Real men can make the same sound by striking something with their cocks.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Real men can make the same sound by striking something with their cocks.


I do this with skittles for double swack power


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> Considering I've been married for five years, it would be really odd if I were a virgin.



You're an odd person.



Teco said:


> I consider myself only having one ex. And no, though she is the reason why I'm even remotely 'bi' and I mean remotely.



Ah.

So you say that those other girls/guys weren't technically your partners.

There were others?



Foxy_Boy said:


> Real men can make the same sound by striking something with their cocks.



He's a furry, not a man.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah.
> 
> So you say that those other girls/guys weren't technically your partners.
> 
> There were others?


Nope, just flirts and crushes and what have you. nothing I consider a partnership.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> Nope, just flirts and crushes and what have you. nothing I consider a partnership.



"They were just two-month stands :V."


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He's a furry, not a man.


No hes a woman, an elegant dutch woman.

Its a secret. :3c


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Real men can make the same sound by striking something with their cocks.


I rather that rapid slapping sound that i can make with it in other situations :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I rather that rapid slapping sound that it can make in other situations :V


Yeah you like it rough don't you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yeah you like it rough don't you.


  if you want to be more accurate about it: I am rough.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> if you want to be more accurate about it: I am rough.


Thats because you have fangs in your vagina.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats because you have fangs in your vagina.


Wait I am a Herm? Brb Fucking self.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Wait I am a Herm? Brb Fucking self.


Your going to skewer your cock on your fangs.

I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 29, 2010)

What the hell


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your going to skewer your cock on your fangs.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it.


 hmm... good point.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> "They were just two-month stands :V."


Something like that


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

God dammit why do I find it strange when she does not put out by the second date?


----------



## Morroke (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> =/ I hate the idea of a less-than-memorable 1st time.
> 
> =/



I try to brush past it and convince myself I'm still a virgin emotionally :<



Darkwing said:


> Haha! Gotta love High School, eh?



He was 23 and I didn't even like him.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> God dammit why do I find it strange when she does not put out by the second date?



A. Sluts
B. You're a playah
C. You're not used to letting things between people blossom in their own due time
D. Crack
E. You don't cross me as a particularly patient or steadfast person
F. Vieni con me? <3


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

Morroke said:


> He was 23 and I didn't even like him.



Then... why?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats because you have fangs in your vagina.


 
Cool South Park reference bro.



szopaw said:


> Then... why?


 
Alcohol.

Lots of alcohol.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> God dammit why do I find it strange when she does not put out by the second date?


Not all of us are playahs. D:


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Alcohol.
> 
> Lots of alcohol.



Could have been drugs, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Could have been drugs, that's why I'm asking.


Alcohol is a drug. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Could have been drugs, that's why I'm asking.


 
She said she was drunk.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She said she was drunk.



Ah, I never noticed.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Drunk sex sucks.

Unless it's only after a couple and you're still pretty aware.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Drunk sex sucks.
> 
> Unless it's only after a couple and you're still pretty aware.


It depends. Some people handle their alcohol differently. Some people are more lively and less shy after they've had a couple.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It depends. Some people handle their alcohol differently. Some people are more lively and less shy after they've had a couple.



Tipsy or buzzed sex /=/ drunk sex


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

Drunk sex often results in throwing up & or someone passing out.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Drunk sex often results in throwing up & or someone passing out.


Oh. I can see how that would be not enjoyable for the intoxicated party.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

o/" I was born a virgin, but grew up to be a whore!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Tipsy or buzzed sex /=/ drunk sex


 
Now you know one of the reasons that I don't drink.



Taren Fox said:


> Oh. I can see how that would be not enjoyable for the intoxicated party.


 
Actually, the intoxicated party probably wouldn't even notice.



Foxy_Boy said:


> o/" I was born a virgin, but grew up to be a whore!


 
Indeed.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> o/" I was born a virgin, but grew up to be a whore!


I think that makes you a furry.  Welcome to the party!


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Tipsy or buzzed sex /=/ drunk sex



Actually, he's not wrong. I can be pretty smashed, but I never do something I won't LIKE, just things I'd be self-consious about while sober.



My motor control sucks bad, though :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> My motor control sucks bad, though :V


Don't omnomnom on the wrong hole.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Actually, he's not wrong. I can be pretty smashed, but I never do something I won't LIKE, just things I'd be self-consious about.
> 
> My motor control sucks bad, though :V



So theoretically, you'd be pretty easy to catch and molest. :V

I'll keep that in mind if I find myself craving chocolate hazelnut cake.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Don't omnomnom on the wrong hole.



I'd have to watch out not to fall asleep first :V



BlueberriHusky said:


> So theoretically, you'd be pretty easy to catch and molest. :V



Yeah, pretty much :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> So theoretically, you'd be pretty easy to catch and molest. :V
> 
> I'll keep that in mind if I find myself craving chocolate hazelnut cake.


 


szopaw said:


> I'd have to watch out not to fall asleep first :V
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much :V


 
This is just like RL for me.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, pretty much :V



I'm finishing my coffee and then testing this theory. For... science.



atrakaj said:


> This is just like RL for me.



Wut.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'd have to watch out not to fall asleep first :V


Just make sure you omonom the right hole.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Wut.


 
Ever since middle school, I would do something.

People would make fun of me for doing it, but I wouldn't care.

After a while I'd get bored with it and stop.

Then everyone else starts doing exactly what I was doing.

First it was the :V, and now I'm seeing my chuckle everywhere.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> This is just like RL for me.



You're getting drunkraped by girls that often?



BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm finishing my coffee and then testing this theory. For... science.



Science is my calling!



Taren Fox said:


> Just make sure you omonom the right hole.



...You're not too inventive with your humour, are you?



atrakaj said:


> First it was the :V, and now I'm seeing my chuckle everywhere.



Waaaaat? :V was long before you, iirc.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> ...You're not too inventive with your humour, are you?


I'm not trying to be funny. I'm just helpin' a brother out.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You're getting drunkraped by girls that often?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, but it was use rarely before I went through that phase.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm not trying to be funny. I'm just helpin' a brother out.



And I said I wouldn't do anything I wouldn't like.



atrakaj said:


> Yes, but it was use rarely before I went through that phase.



Hi Whitenoise?

Oldfags use it here for a year and a half, or so.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And I said I wouldn't do anything I wouldn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Never saw much of him.

And most of the emotes I see him use are :[ .


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

What ever happened to white noize? 

guy had like +9000 posts, did he get a life?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> What ever happened to white noize?
> 
> guy had like +9000 posts, did he get a life?


 
I see him around now and then.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And I said I wouldn't do anything I wouldn't like.


Okay. Enjoy that. :3


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Never saw much of him.
> 
> And most of the emotes I see him use are :[ .



Except for the :V he used to have in his avatar? And user title? And ending most of his sentences? :V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> What ever happened to white noize?
> 
> guy had like +9000 posts, did he get a life?



damn people getting lifes.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Except for the :V he used to have in his avatar? And user title? And ending most of his sentences? :V



Avatar and title, sure.

His sentences, not so much.

I only saw him post about once or twice before I went through that phase.

After that, I saw him in the Rants & Raves, but Teco raped his :V face.

Since then it's just been :[ .


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Avatar and title, sure.
> 
> His sentences, not so much.
> 
> ...


You guys made him kill himself


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You guys made him kill himself


 
Now its your turn...I'm going to strap you to a chair and let some bitches rape you Muhahahahaha!!!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Now its your turn...I'm going to strap you to a chair and let some bitches rape you Muhahahahaha!!!



First you need bitches.

Pretty much the only bitches on here are of the gender he would like to be raped by.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

Hehe


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Hehe


 You got lucky this time foxy boy but I'll make you wish you wasn't born 



atrakaj said:


> First you need bitches.
> 
> Pretty much the only bitches on here are of the gender he would like to be raped by.


 
Touche'


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You got lucky this time foxy boy but I'll make you wish you wasn't born
> 
> 
> 
> Touche'


Pssh I could make you wish weren't born a second....

So long as your either not gay or bi &/or not a masochist.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You guys made him kill himself



Whitenoise is dead? D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Pssh I could make you wish weren't born a second....
> 
> So long as your either not gay or bi &/or not a masochist.


 
heh sure you can


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Pssh I could make you wish weren't born a second....
> 
> So long as your either not gay or bi &/or not a masochist.



It took longer than a second for his birth.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It took longer than a second for his birth.



The doctors kept pushing him back in.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The doctors kept pushing him back in.



They would have succeeded too, if it wasn't for those meddling kids.

And their stupid fox.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The doctors kept pushing him back in.


How does that work? D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How does that work? D:



They played peek-a-boo with a vagina.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 29, 2010)

I hear his mother was pregnant with him for almost a year.

Who are we talking ab--


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They would have succeeded too, if it wasn't for those meddling kids.
> 
> And their stupid fox.



LOL, kids meddling with his mother :V



Taren Fox said:


> How does that work? D:



You're old enough to figure it out.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They played peek-a-boo with a vagina.


Ah okay. Thanks for putting it in terms I understand. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How does that work? D:



hahaha, oh gosh, unbirthing

let me show you a world of pain


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They played peek-a-boo with a vagina.



HNNGH

What

did I just read


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> HNNGH
> 
> What
> 
> did I just read


 I remember hearing from a lady here on FAF that women don't fap...they squish xD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> HNNGH
> 
> What
> 
> did I just read



And you thought that you were immune to mind fucking.



south syde dobe said:


> I remember hearing from a lady here on FAF that women don't fap...they squish xD



Tell Ny that.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I remember hearing from a lady here on FAF that women don't fap...they squish xD



You know nothing about female fapping. Shush.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I remember hearing from a lady here on FAF that women don't fap...they squish xD



The proper term is actually "shlick"

SHLICK SHLICK SHLICK SHLICK SHLICK


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> The proper term is actually "shlick"
> 
> SHLICK SHLICK SHLICK SHLICK SHLICK


 
lol that sounds hilarious



BlueberriHusky said:


> You know nothing about female fapping. Shush.


 
Dyluck does though


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You know nothing about female fapping. Shush.



You think that I can't hear you when I'm asleep.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You think that I can't hear you when I'm asleep.



I thought you didn't sleep.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You know nothing about female fapping. Shush.


Flicking the bean is merely a myth.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I thought you didn't sleep.


 I'm going to sig this, she fucking got you Atrakaj


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Flicking the bean is merely a myth.



You know nothing about female *anatomy*.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I thought you didn't sleep.



Exactly.



south syde dobe said:


> I'm going to sig this, she fucking got you Atrakaj



You failed to read my painfully obvious subtle hint.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You failed to read my painfully obvious subtle hint.


 Sure I didn't, you made a mistake and you can't back it up.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You know nothing about female *anatomy*.



flicking the bean is code for massaging the clitoris

because it's kind of like a tiny bean I guess?

not really a good way for ladies to masturbate though

too sensitive :c


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> flicking the bean is code for massaging the clitoris
> 
> because it's kind of like a tiny bean I guess?
> 
> ...



It is if you do it right. You shouldn't be _flicking_ any part of the female body. What the fuck.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> flicking the bean is code for massaging the clitoris
> 
> because it's kind of like a tiny bean I guess?
> 
> ...


This. e.e


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It is if you do it right. You shouldn't be _flicking_ any part of the female body. What the fuck.


So you saying I shouldn't...w8 its a trap, I was not about to go down there D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sure I didn't, you made a mistake and you can't back it up.



Sure I did.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So you saying I shouldn't...w8 its a trap, I was not about to go down there D:



DO IT RIGHT OR GTFO MY PANTS.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So you saying I shouldn't...w8 its a trap, I was not about to go down there D:


You guys are gross.


----------



## Morroke (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Then... why?



Somehow he convinced me to down like seven shots of vodka even though I hadn't eaten all day, then I ended up drinking a lot more I guess. A lot of it became a blur, I never drink so it was a lot to me..

Yeaaaah...>_> People become pretty likable when you're drunk (for me anyways).


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> DO IT RIGHT OR GTFO MY PANTS.



He wasn't the one in there.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It is if you do it right. You shouldn't be _flicking_ any part of the female body. What the fuck.



What about them titties?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You guys are gross.


 
Bored is more like it :\



BlueberriHusky said:


> DO IT RIGHT OR GTFO MY PANTS.


 
I'm just going to fist you if you keep talking and it won't be gentle <.<;


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> What about them titties?


That would hurt.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That would hurt.



BUT THEY DO IT IN PORN!



south syde dobe said:


> I'm just going to fist you if you keep talking and it won't be gentle <.<;



Ant in a tunnel :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He wasn't the one in there.



But-- :[



szopaw said:


> What about them titties?



Maybe. Depends on the girl. Not very hard though.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> BUT THEY DO IT IN PORN!


Women also wear nipple clamps for some reason...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Women also wear nipple clamps for some reason...



THOSE would hurt.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BTW, Flick the Bean: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=flick the bean


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> THOSE would hurt.


I bet but you don't have to tell me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> BTW, Flick the Bean: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=flick the bean


 
lol well it makes sense but I already thought thats what they was talking about x3


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> THOSE would hurt.



I think that's the point. Some have metal teeth, not curved edges, too :V


Though I guess it could be erotic, if they don't sqeeze too much.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I think that's the point. Some have metal teeth, not curved edges, too :V
> 
> Though I guess it could be erotic, if they don't sqeeze too much.



NOOO. o_o

I like having my nipples, yanno, attached.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I think that's the point. Some have metal teeth, not curved edges, too :V
> 
> 
> Though I guess it could be erotic, if they don't sqeeze too much.


That sounds horrible. D:


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It is if you do it right. You shouldn't be _flicking_ any part of the female body. What the fuck.



what if i were flicking it

with my tongue~


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NOOO. o_o
> 
> I like having my nipples, yanno, attached.


 I'll detach them for ya though...c'mere, dobe has a present for you


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> what if i were flicking it
> 
> with my tongue~



*headdesk*

That's generally a good way to go about it.

*headdeskheaddeskheaddesk*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> what if i were flicking it
> 
> with my tongue~


Creative..... sort of...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I think that's the point. Some have metal teeth, not curved edges, too :V
> 
> 
> Though I guess it could be erotic, if they don't sqeeze too much.



Some people are turned on by pain.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> what if i were flicking it
> 
> with my tongue~


oooh murrrrrr


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> oooh murrrrrr


 double murrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NOOO. o_o
> 
> I like having my nipples, yanno, attached.



I meant the soft ones, not the teethed ones, silly :V



Dyluck said:


> what if i were flicking it
> 
> with my tongue~



Dayum.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Let's have some fun, this beat is sick.

I'm gonna fuck you with a rake.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> double murrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Go ahead, Syde.

Have a threesome with David and Taren.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Go ahead, Syde.
> 
> Have a threesome with David and Taren.


I dun swing like that. D:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I meant the soft ones, not the teethed ones, silly :V



My nipples are not happy about this thought.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Go ahead, Syde.
> 
> Have a threesome with David and Taren.


 
No thanks, I was saying that about flicking the bean with my tongue but then again I don't go down on chicks, they go down on me.

Feel free to go yourself though, I ain't stoppin' ya.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 29, 2010)

I love how even the straight guys are being really stupid about this. XD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I dun swing like that. D:



You don't?



BlueberriHusky said:


> My nipples are not happy about this thought.



Then make them think of me.



south syde dobe said:


> No thanks, I was saying that about flicking the bean with my tongue but then again I don't go down on chicks, they go down on me.
> 
> Feel free to go yourself though, I ain't stoppin' ya.



Lazy.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *headdesk*
> 
> That's generally a good way to go about it.
> 
> *headdeskheaddeskheaddesk*



hey

that's still better than >90% of the shit that's been said in this thread so far

seriously ya'll are lame as hell



Foxy_Boy said:


> Creative..... sort of...



like i said, 90%



atrakaj said:


> Go ahead, Syde.
> 
> Have a threesome with David and Taren.



as much as I love the darkies, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> as much as I love the darkies, I think I'll pass.


OSHI---


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

Gentleman, when it comes to nipples PLEASE no biting or pinching >.<


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> hey
> 
> that's still better than >90% of the shit that's been said in this thread so far
> 
> seriously ya'll are lame as hell



True. Most furries I see make me  at their knowledge of sex despite all the leghumping.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> True. Most furries I see make me  at their knowledge of sex despite all the leghumping.


Furries know more about dog salami than veterinarians.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Furries know more about dog salami than veterinarians.



Dock cock, maybe.

Real cock and vag? Nope!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Gentleman, when it comes to nipples PLEASE no biting or pinching >.<



some people like it

i usually do a slight teeth grazing at most if I don't know how the other party feels about it



BlueberriHusky said:


> True. Most furries I see make me  at their knowledge of sex despite all the leghumping.



well duh

look at what thread you're posting in


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> well duh
> 
> look at what thread you're posting in



Touche.

But off-thread, too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Dock cock, maybe.
> 
> Real cock and vag? Nope!


Maybe real weenie.

Not vagoo though.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Maybe real weenie.
> 
> Not vagoo though.



It frightens many furries and nerds, I understand. Those things have teeth!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> some people like it
> 
> i usually do a slight teeth grazing at most if I don't know how the other party feels about it


 
See that's fine but I've been bitten HARD there and in no way is it enjoyable for me.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Touche.
> 
> But off-thread, too.



makes sense given the poll results

plus however many people didn't vote because they were embarrassed

and on top of that all the folks who've got too much aspergers to even be able to post on the forum


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It frightens many furries and nerds, I understand. Those things have teeth!


It amazes me how many dingdongs think that women urinate out of their vaginas.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> well duh
> 
> look at what thread you're posting in



Even the ones who supposedly get around believe that the hymen is like a mile inside. And that's only halfway to the cervix :V

Though that's probably becuase they went all "EWWWWW" at the lessons about female anatomy, like the fags they are :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Even the ones who supposedly get around believe that the hymen is like a mile inside. And that's only halfway to the cervix :V
> 
> Though that's probably becuase they went all "EWWWWW" at the lessons about female anatomy, like the fags they are :V


Alright cake dude.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Even the ones who supposedly get around believe that the hymen is like a mile inside. And that's only halfway to the cervix :V
> 
> Though that's probably becuase they went all "EWWWWW" at the lessons about female anatomy, like the fags they are :V



I don't think that most furries even know what a cervix _is_


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I don't think that most furries even know what a cervix _is_



Well, some think reptiles have uteruses. I wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## Melo (Apr 29, 2010)

itt: big kids discuss sex.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Well, some think reptiles have uteruses. I wouldn't be suprised.


You have experience in this field? ;3



Midnight Panics said:


> itt: big kids discuss sex.


I LOL'd.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You have experience in this field? ;3



In seeing furries imply that reptiles have uteruses? Sure.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh wow, this thread got even _more_ interesting.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh wow, this thread got even _more_ interesting.


 oh yes it did.....
Yiff? :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh wow, this thread got even _more_ interesting.


Cool sig bro.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Cool sig bro.



I've come to a decision.









I don't like you.

en garde


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I've come to a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay you two... Foil or cutlass?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I don't like you.
> 
> en garde



I call cockfight.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Okay you two... Foil or cutlass?


I don't know about him, but I prefer cutlass. ;3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Okay you two... Foil or cutlass?



chainsaw


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

what kind of faggotry is going on here.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> what kind of faggotry is going on here.



The kind of faggotry that draws you, apparently.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> The kind of faggotry that draws you, apparently.


OSHI---


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> The kind of faggotry that draws you, apparently.


 
Oh no, I'm here for you. :V I followed the trail of crushed clams.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

Dual with a pair of these


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

50 pages, the fuck?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dual with a pair of these



Ohmurr, show me how to holster _that_ gun, bby.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dual with a pair of these



*drools*


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dual with a pair of these


I want D:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dual with a pair of these


Guns are fucking boring.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dual with a pair of these


Murrrrr. <3~


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

Real men dont use guns.
:V Havent you people seen Defendor?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> Real men dont use guns.
> :V Havent you people seen Defendor?



You're just mad because yours only shoots blanks.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're just mad because yours only shoots blanks.


 :V I hate kids anyway.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V I hate kids anyway.



You're like a Nerf gun in comparison. :3c


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're like a Nerf gun in comparison. :3c


 Hey, You can shoot and shoot and shoot a nerf but once you get shot by one those babies you're done. Usually for 9 months. :V
Where's your fun then huh? Yeah. Thats what I thought, I love my Nerf gun :VVVV


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> Hey, You can shoot and shoot and shoot a nerf but once you get shot by one those babies you're done. Usually for 9 months. :V
> Where's your fun then huh? Yeah. Thats what I thought, I love my Nerf gun :VVVV



Teco has PUMP ACTION.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Teco has PUMP ACTION.


AW YEAH. 
pew pew pew! :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> AW YEAH.
> pew pew pew! :V


Mop up when you're done.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Teco has PUMP ACTION.


 so do I.... >:3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so do I.... >:3


He's talking about a penis.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He's talking about a penis.


 ...so was I >:3


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...so was I >:3


 Mine's matured and larger than most. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

Nobody wants 14-year-old "hyena" cock anyway.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nobody wants 14-year-old "hyena" cock anyway.


Hahaha ^^This^^


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> Mine's matured and larger than most. :V


Well good for you :V    Mine is quite nice too. :3



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nobody wants 14-year-old "hyena" cock anyway.


 your just jealous!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> Mine's matured and larger than most. :V


You love talking about your twanger, don't you?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your just jealous!


 
I'm jealous that if I wanted someone's dude piston I could get someone older than myself AND of the human persuasion. SO jealous.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Size doesn't matter much to a girl or guy smart enough to have more than the basic three positions in her or his repertoire.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm jealous that if I wanted someone's dude piston I could get someone older than myself AND of the human persuasion. SO jealous.


...
meh fine.   im 15 btw.... (not much of a difference but meh)   AND I AM HUMAN! >:V  NOT OTHERKIN!



BlueberriHusky said:


> Size doesn't matter much to a girl or guy smart enough to have more than the basic three positions in her or his repertoire.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 I know a lot for some reason.... damn you internet!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

Either way, I'm a lady and I CAN date older so I shall.


----------



## Agathos (Apr 29, 2010)

I am a dirty filthy low down nasty........virgin. :I

Doesn't bother me either.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Size doesn't matter much to a girl or guy smart enough to have more than the basic three positions in her or his repertoire.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Somewhat right. The length doesn't matter so much. It's the width that matters.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Somewhat right. The length doesn't matter so much. It's the width that matters.



Position, too.

Missionary kinda sucks no matter what size.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Position, too.
> 
> Missionary kinda sucks.


Indeed. Can't get max penetration -- Kinda defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Indeed. Can't get max penetration -- Kinda defeats the whole purpose.



That too, but more like you're not hitting the right spots.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That too, but more like you're not hitting the right spots.


Most guys don't think about that. Many guys just think about jackin' the beanstalk and not about what feels good for their partner. D:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Most guys don't think about that. Many guys just think about jackin' the beanstalk and not about what feels good for their partner. D:



I dunno, I'd think a girl having the time of her life in bed would be pretty hot for the guy too.

But


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I dunno, I'd think a girl having the time of her life in bed would be pretty hot for the guy too.
> 
> But


Some guys think that way.  ::wags::


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I dunno, I'd think a girl having the time of her life in bed would be pretty hot for the guy too.
> 
> But


 Is true ^ :3
Girl on top? :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Girl on top? :3


Yes plz.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Yes plz.


yay ^_^ everybody wins!

*edit* oh shi-  ITS A TRAP!  YOUR A GUY! D:


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yay ^_^ everybody wins!
> 
> *edit* oh shi-  ITS A TRAP!  YOUR A GUY! D:


derp derp.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> derp derp.


 derp. 0_o


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> derp. 0_o


You thought I was a girl? ;3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You thought I was a girl? ;3


maybe..... >_> your avi looks so feminine.....(and not slutty)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> maybe..... >_> your avi looks so feminine.....(and not slutty)


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v120/the_brain/Furry/061006-Badge-Taren.jpg

Orly?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v120/the_brain/Furry/061006-Badge-Taren.jpg
> 
> Orly?


 yeah... i still might mistake that for a slightly flatchested girl.       i watch too much anime thats probably why....>.>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah... i still might mistake that for a slightly flatchested girl.       i watch too much anime thats probably why....>.>


o murr


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

ITT Usarise closes his eyes and pretends it's a girl


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ITT Usarise closes his eyes and pretends it's a girl


Whatever it takes. :3


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That too, but more like you're not hitting the right spots.


They aren't doing it right ;V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Teco said:


> They aren't doing it right ;V



Hey bby, how about a demonstration.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> o murr


anime..... o murr~ :3



BlueberriHusky said:


> ITT Usarise closes his eyes and pretends it's a girl


 0_0


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey bby, how about a demonstration.


Only if Teco is the girl.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey bby, how about a demonstration.


 Oh baby, you gotta do it like ---



Taren Fox said:


> Only if Teco is the girl.


--.....*insert angry Kratos face*


----------



## Alstor (Apr 29, 2010)

Remember 50 pages back when I said I don't like faping? Well, this is why.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 29, 2010)

Gettin a BJ while I'm readin this thread, heh.....


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't believe this thing's still going. don't stop now

Youâ€™ve got a pussy
I have a dick
So, whatâ€™s the problem
Letâ€™s do it quick

So take me now before itâ€™s too late
Lifeâ€™s too short so I canâ€™t wait
Take me now, oh, donâ€™t you see
I canâ€™t get laid in Germany


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

...you can't get laid in Germany? Fffffuuu.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Gettin a BJ while I'm readin this thread, heh.....


Dag, you're a playah.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dag, you're a playah.


Im in an all virgin women suicide bomber orgy :V
Im in heaven. While posting in this thread.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

I hate this thread a lot


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I hate this thread a lot


It kinda burns my poor virgin eyes to read


----------



## Alstor (Apr 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I hate this thread a lot


 Seems kind of fair that furries ruin my future sex life, right?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Seems kind of fair that furries ruin my future sex life, right?



seems kind of un-fair that furries ruin my dinner


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm eating pizza and crying on the inside because my ex showed up to my performance tonight with their new lady, and I don't know how to make a move on this guy because he's so quiet.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You thought I was a girl? ;3


People always think I am a girl. lol
Yeah it's pretty great. Good times.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> People always think I am a girl. lol
> Yeah it's pretty great. Good times.


 
Lol until you drop those pants then it gets hilarious xD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I can't believe this thing's still going. don't stop now
> 
> Youâ€™ve got a pussy
> I have a dick
> ...



lol Rammstein...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 30, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I can't believe this thing's still going. don't stop now
> 
> Youâ€™ve got a pussy
> I have a dick
> ...



lol nice, i just found out my dads side is german


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> People always think I am a girl. lol
> Yeah it's pretty great. Good times.



I'm sometimes mistaken for a female over the internet.

People seem to connect intelligence and wit with the female gender.

It gets pretty funny when they start hitting on me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> People always think I am a girl. lol
> Yeah it's pretty great. Good times.


I could be a convincing trap if I tried...



...I need to try that, it sounds fun. >:3c


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm sometimes mistaken for a female over the internet.
> 
> People seem to connect intelligence and wit with the female gender.
> 
> It gets pretty funny when they start hitting on me.


You guys acted surprised when you figured out I was a girl :/

And then disappointed when you find out I'm 15


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys acted surprised when you figured out I was a girl :/
> 
> And then disappointed when you find out I'm 15



You seem to have memory trouble.

I wasn't surprised.

I actually knew the difference between you and your male fursona.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You seem to have memory trouble.
> 
> I wasn't surprised.
> 
> I actually knew the difference between you and your male fursona.


You're one of the few -__-;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're one of the few -__-;



The few.

The proud.

The Me.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys acted surprised when you figured out I was a girl :/
> 
> And then disappointed when you find out I'm 15



Im 15 in a month


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Im 15 in a month


I'm 16 in 7 months, at the ass end of November


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> People always think I am a girl. lol
> Yeah it's pretty great. Good times.



We never said that you were a good-looking girl



atrakaj said:


> I'm sometimes mistaken for a female over the internet.
> 
> People seem to connect intelligence and wit with the female gender.



Wait, so why do they mistake you for a female?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Wait, so why do they mistake you for a female?


I'd like to know this too


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

Two insults in a single Dyluck post. Y'all should feel special.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> We never said that you were a good-looking girl
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so why do they mistake you for a female?


 
Because of my custom title.



SirRob said:


> Two insults in a single Dyluck post. Y'all should feel special.


 
Oh, so special.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> We never said that you were a good-looking girl


That's not very nice...


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2010)

That's nothing new, rob.



atrakaj said:


> Because of my custom title.



Still not seeing what that has to do with either intelligence or wit. I guess furries are just too easily impressed by big words.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That's not very nice...



I'm not very nice.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> That's nothing new, rob.


Awwwr, we all know that under that crusty, wrinkly exterior is a cute little cuddly murry furry.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Awwwr, we all know that under that crusty, wrinkly exterior is a cute little cuddly murry furry.



I'm not wrinkly |:C


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not wrinkly |:C


They're metaphorical wrinkles.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

*tries to keep thread on topic*

So uhhh, how many y'all are virgins?


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're one of the few -__-;


 
I understood too... but I'm not as prominent here :\

Joins the few,

The proud,

The him.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Still not seeing what that has to do with either intelligence or wit. I guess furries are just too easily impressed by big words.


 
Furries?

Oh, no.

I actually haven't been mistaken for a female by *furries*.

I don't think.

And it wasn't the fact that those are big words.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Furries?
> 
> Oh, no.
> 
> ...



The disease is spreading.

Not sure what else it would be.  That's not at all witty.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> The disease is spreading.
> 
> Not sure what else it would be. That's not at all witty.


 
Wit was a pretty decent play/movie.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Im 15 in a month


Goddamn, I feel old. ):


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Goddamn, I feel old. ):


Old man

*plays on lawn*


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Wit was a pretty decent play/movie.



Yeah, but their stock's not doing so well.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Old man
> 
> *plays on lawn*


BAH GET OFF MA LAWN...

damn kids these days


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> BAH GET OFF MA LAWN...
> 
> damn kids these days


:3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll be 17 in 3ish months.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3


...sirsly, please get off my lawn... >>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'll be 17 in 3ish months.



O_O You're 16 now??? You look sooo much older.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ...sirsly, please get off my lawn... >>


*takes a nap on Taren's lawn*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not a virgin..

anymore.

>:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm not a virgin..
> 
> anymore.
> 
> >:3


 
*puts on shades*


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

I wasn't a virgin before, but I am now. e_e


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wasn't a virgin before, but I am now. e_e


 TIME PARADOX


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wasn't a virgin before, but I am now. e_e


What?


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wasn't a virgin before, but I am now. e_e


 
Puts on shades 8)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> Puts on shades 8)


Dammit! FRU FRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HOW DARE YOU FUCK WITH THE FABRIC OF TIME AND SPACE!!!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Dammit! FRU FRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HOW DARE YOU FUCK WITH THE FABRIC OF TIME AND SPACE!!!!!


 
I burn that fabric...is that bad?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 30, 2010)

YES!  I'm not alone.  I had a funny suspicion that this would be the case.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I burn that fabric...is that bad?


a "lil bit...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> a "lil bit...


 K cause I set a whole box load of that on fire about 3 min ago...why the hell are you fading away?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tries to keep thread on topic*
> 
> So uhhh, how many y'all are virgins?


 I am. Want to go on your bed and play board games?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm not a virgin..
> 
> anymore.
> 
> >:3


 Wasn't me! ...or was it? D:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> K cause I set a whole box load of that on fire about 3 min ago...why the hell are you fading away?


I'll get you Tenacious D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> YES! I'm not alone. I had a funny suspicion that this would be the case.


 
We were all just kidding in order to draw out the real virgins, like you :maniacal:


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 30, 2010)

garoose said:
			
		

> We were all just kidding in order to draw out the real virgins, like you :maniacal:


I'm proud of it, actually.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Tenacious D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great band.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'll get you Tenacious D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Nuuuuuuuuuuuu :[


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 30, 2010)

People, just remember: If it is a form of stimulation that can give you an STD, it is sex, and therefore you lost your virginity.

I have done nothing like this, therefore I am a virgin (woo-hoo!)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> People, just remember: If it is a form of stimulation that can give you an STD, it is sex, and therefore you lost your virginity.
> 
> I have done nothing like this, therefore I am a virgin (woo-hoo!)


Not true. You can get crabs and other STDs by wearing someones clothes, or laying in a nasty hotel room bed.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Not true. You can get crabs and other STDs by wearing someones clothes, or laying in a nasty hotel room bed.



this is true and unfortunate, didnt happen to me but it would suck. 

and this thread is reaching the 1337 post :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> this is true and unfortunate, didnt happen to me but it would suck.
> 
> and this thread is reaching the 1337 post :3


I actually know someone that had that happen to them. xD

And no, it wasn't me.

Jackasses.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> and this thread is reaching the 1337 post :3


What? There are almost 1360 posts here... :B


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> People, just remember: If it is a form of stimulation that can give you an STD, it is sex, and therefore you lost your virginity.
> 
> I have done nothing like this, therefore I am a virgin (woo-hoo!)


 
Yeah I'm still a virgin too, I was just trying to mess with you, and you ruined it for me!!! YOU JERK!



Taren Fox said:


> What? There are almost 1360 posts here... :B


 
1337 > 1360 dontaknow?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> 1337 > 1360 dontaknow?


I failed math in school.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What? There are almost 1360 posts here... :B



ya i feel like i should say DERP, but i sware my post number was 132 something. must have just had a brain fart


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 1, 2010)

*


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Still a virgin.... but i have willow tied up in my basement :3


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Still a virgin.... but i have willow tied up in my basement :3


I thought we got rid of this thread ;^;


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I thought we got rid of this thread ;^;


 nope.  I found it. :3


----------



## Thatch (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I thought we got rid of this thread ;^;



But it's always good to learn interesting facts :V


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But it's always good to learn interesting facts :V


 it sure is! 

so.... how do you guy/girls wanna lose yours?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so.... how do you guy/girls wanna lose yours?



:3c


----------



## BreezyBee (May 2, 2010)

BAHAHA


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it sure is!
> 
> so.... how do you guy/girls wanna lose yours?



Bit late. :V


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it sure is!
> 
> so.... how do you guy/girls wanna lose yours?


Not by rape 

dun wanna say


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

Also: Logan murr.

He would probably kill you, regardless of gender.


----------



## Fluory (May 2, 2010)

Am I a virgin? That was a long time ago lmao.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 2, 2010)

oh god srsly what does everyone have with Hugh Jackman
|:C


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> oh god srsly what does everyone have with Hugh Jackman
> |:C


He's all burly and muscly


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He's all burly and muscly



But his face is weird |:c


----------



## Icen (May 2, 2010)

Mmm sex. n.n


----------



## Rachrix (May 2, 2010)

Icen said:


> Mmm sex. n.n



yes sounds yummy :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes sounds yummy :3


omnomnom ;3


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes sounds yummy :3


What does it taste like?


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

This thread should die.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What does it taste like?


Semen.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Semen.




..that doesn't sound tasty


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..that doesn't sound tasty


Ask Scotty, he'd know.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ask Scotty, he'd know.


But then he'll give me more information than I need and i won't be able to sleep at night o__e


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But then he'll give me more information than I need and i won't be able to sleep at night o__e


D: I'll protect you.


----------



## Luca (May 2, 2010)

This thread boosted my self confidance a little. I expected a higher number for the first answer.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> D: I'll protect you.


;^;


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 Quit being an attention whore :\


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 2, 2010)

Luca said:


> This thread boosted my self confidance a little. I expected a higher number for the first answer.



I voted for everything just to see the results, so yeah.

People will be a lot more willing to tell the truth if it's anonymous, not surprising that it turned out fairly realistic.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Quit being an attention whore :\


I didn't do anything though


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I didn't do anything though


 True...you probably got candy taped to your ass or something D:


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> True...you probably got candy taped to your ass or something D:


?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But then he'll give me more information than I need and i won't be able to sleep at night o__e


Taste changes based on diet.

ta daaaaa


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> True...you probably got candy taped to your ass or something D:


The hell? xD


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The hell? xD


 She keeps getting people to follow her and there is no other explanation :|


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> She keeps getting people to follow her and there is no other explanation :|


Why do I have candy taped to my ass?? How did it get there?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why do I have candy taped to my ass?? How did it get there?


inb4omnomnom


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why do I have candy taped to my ass?? How did it get there?


 
I have no idea but I have no intention of picking it off either :\


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I have no idea but I have no intention of picking it off either :\


uhhh, that's fine


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I have no idea but I have no intention of picking it off either :\


If it was Scotty, you would. ;3


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 3, 2010)

Woo!
Virgins ftw

Lol jk. I've got a girlfriend and she's got a big black cock.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If it was Scotty, you would. ;3


 I wouldn't have time, even if I wanted to, you'd be there licking it off his ass rofl xP

Anyhow there isn't a single person on these boards I'd want to touch, thats creepy and disgusting lmao xD


----------



## Melo (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Anyhow there isn't a single person on these boards I'd want to touch, thats creepy and disgusting lmao xD



What if it was someone cute with a cute butt?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> What if it was someone cute with a cute butt?


 
And who would that be...all I'm drawing are blanks and yes looks are good to a degree but furries are disgusting creatures :\


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> And who would that be...all I'm drawing are blanks and yes looks are good to a degree but furries are disgusting creatures :\


I have a nice ass. Seriously. (;


----------



## Melo (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I have a nice ass. Seriously. (;



It's true.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I have a nice ass. Seriously. (;


 pfft I bet its good for kicking


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> pfft I bet its good for kicking


Among other things... >>


----------



## Melo (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Among other things... >>



South syde likes to play rough.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Among other things... >>


I don't see what else you can do with it, I can pretend like I'm kicking the shit out of a hooker who ripped me off :3



Midnight Panics said:


> South syde likes to play rough.


 Playing football yes, what you're talking about...I don't bend that way :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> It's true.


(; You know it.


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

You'd better get rid of it before Scotty spots it.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Playing football yes, what you're talking about...I don't bend that way :V


Foot... ball? Whatever floats your boat, dude. D:


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2010)

technically I'm a virgin, since I've never penetrated anything lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Milo said:


> technically I'm a virgin, since I've never penetrated anything lol.


 Fuzzy is in this thread, I bet he'd let you penetrate him :\


----------



## Melo (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Fuzzy is in this thread, I bet he'd let you penetrate him :\



haha


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Milo said:


> technically I'm a virgin, since I've never penetrated anything lol.


Bagels don't count. :3



south syde dobe said:


> Fuzzy is in this thread, I bet he'd let  you penetrate him :\


LOL!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Fuzzy is in this thread, I bet he'd let you penetrate him :\



Well... Milo _is_ good-looking. :3


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well... Milo _is_ good-looking. :3



oh you :'D



> Bagels don't count. :3



...who told you...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...who told you...


I was there. Don't you remember? ;B


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I was there. Don't you remember? ;B


 I was eating waffles when the alleged incident happened...I almost threw up lol xD


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I was there. Don't you remember? ;B



all you furries look a like...

BUT seriously, I'm waiting until I find a college guy (sounds weird lol)... the gay guys there are always more sophisticated than the highschool ones... I learned that the hard way :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Milo said:


> all you furries look a like...
> 
> BUT seriously, I'm waiting until I find a college guy... the gay guys there are always more sophisticated than the highschool ones... I learned that the hard way :V


You always got me. ;3


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You always got me. ;3



aha, I'd rather wait for someone I make friends with in RL. I'm not much of an internet relationship kinda person


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2010)

also lol, I realized I had the same ritsukaXsoubi profile picture forever xD I finally noticed >:C


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Milo said:


> aha, I'd rather wait for someone I make friends with in RL. I'm not much of an internet relationship kinda person


;3 PM me sometime.


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ;3 PM me sometime.



maybe... maybe not.. depending on your motives... |:I


----------



## Kanin (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Bagels don't count. :3



What about donuts? D:


----------



## Seething (May 3, 2010)

I lost the last vestiges of my virginity a week ago. :3

I had my first sexual encounter roughly 10 months ago, though.


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Semen.



Semen??

What do sailors have to do with it??

By the way I'm sure you meant sea men.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> Semen??
> 
> What do sailors have to do with it??
> 
> By the way I'm sure you meant sea men.


You are correct. :3


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 3, 2010)

Being a virgin in highschool is like being a unicorn


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> :3c





Harebelle said:


> Also: Logan murr.
> 
> He would probably kill you, regardless of gender.



Those are the same person.

Also, how are you getting pictures of me on Halloween?



WillowWulf said:


> But then he'll give me more information than I need and i won't be able to sleep at night o__e



You still sleep at night?

Usarise, you're doing it wrong.



MichaelFoster said:


> Woo!
> Virgins ftw
> 
> Lol jk. I've got a girlfriend and she's got a big black cock.



You species is nice.



Grey Huskey said:


> Being a virgin in highschool is like being a unicorn



You went around your school with a dildo strapped to your head?


----------



## -Blackout- (May 3, 2010)

I will remain a virgin until I take more of an interest in life. Or it could just be the fact that I can't be doing kids and it's a constant state of paranoia that's keeping me hissing and spitting at any physical contact. lol


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

-Blackout- said:


> I will remain a virgin until I take more of an interest in life. Or it could just be the fact that I can't be doing kids and it's a constant state of paranoia that's keeping me hissing and spitting at *any physical contact.* lol



*Poke.*

Wait, what?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

-Blackout- said:


> I will remain a virgin until I take more of an interest in life. Or it could just be the fact that* I can't be doing kids* and it's a constant state of paranoia that's keeping me hissing and spitting at any physical contact. lol



*Poke.*

Wait, what?


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> *Poke.*
> 
> Wait, what?



*Smack.*

Wait, what?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *Smack.*
> 
> Wait, what?



-shota tears-



atrakaj said:


> Those are the same person.



FFffffff--
Don't encourage the fangirl wrath, now.



atrakaj said:


> Also, how are you getting pictures of me on Halloween?



I found them on that Gay Gamers site, brah.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -shota tears-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here, have some encouragement.



> I found them on that Gay Gamers site, brah.



They keep finding me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Here, have some encouragement.


Why would someone draw this?


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why would someone draw this?



To troll fan girls.


----------



## Error 404 (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Here, have some encouragement.



What in the name of Io is this?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2010)

Milo said:


> aha, I'd rather wait for someone I make friends with in RL. I'm not much of an internet relationship kinda person



im the same, an internet relationship would make me feel even worse i guess >.>


----------



## Tycho (May 3, 2010)

God damn, approaching 1.5k posts and still going? The mods must be getting a lot of lulz out of this thread, to leave it going for so damn long.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> God damn, approaching 1.5k posts and still going? The mods must be getting a lot of lulz out of this thread, to leave it going for so damn long.



Clearly they understand how it's the best thing that's ever happened.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> Being a virgin in highschool is like being a unicorn


If by "unicorn" you mean "fucking AWESOME" then ya.


----------



## Rachrix (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Clearly they understand how it's the best thing that's ever happened.



this thread has been redone so many times i think they left it so it would not start again


----------



## Tycho (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Clearly they understand how it's the best thing that's ever happened.



No, the best thing that ever happened on this forum was "bagels and Kimmerset's foreskin".  Epic thread was epic.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you think I'm a virgin? 8)


 

yes... yes I do


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

-Blackout- said:


> I will remain a virgin until I take more of an interest in life. Or it could just be the fact that I can't be doing kids and it's a constant state of paranoia that's keeping me hissing and spitting at any physical contact. lol


Wha?


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You species is nice.



Yeah, as long as your not jewish.
Then you end up like kermit the frog.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 4, 2010)

...Virgin XD..at age 25


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, as long as your not jewish.
> Then you end up like kermit the frog.



You're not a Grammar Nazi, though, so you lose like Kermit the Frog to Little Mac.



Lunar Wolf said:


> ...Virgin XD..at age 25



I'm nearby.


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2010)

-Blackout- said:


> I will remain a virgin until I take more of an interest in life. Or it could just be the fact that I can't be doing kids and it's a constant state of paranoia that's keeping me hissing and spitting at any physical contact. lol



Haha, this is so true. I could woo some random chick but I sure as hell don't want to pay child support or, in the even worse case, rise a kid with a person I know only from bed.



WillowWulf said:


> Wha?



Oh come on, what didn't you get about that?


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Haha, this is so true. I could woo some random chick but I sure as hell don't want to pay child support or, in the even worse case, rise a kid with a person I know only from bed.




... And that's abstinence-only education for you, right there. *facepalm*


----------



## Metal_Militia (May 4, 2010)

Virgin at 17.

It's hard to find a metalhead chick when you livein the south-east of london -_-


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> ... And that's abstinence-only education for you, right there. *facepalm*



You'd have to raise people who're really paranoid, like me, first. And many dogde resposibility for it anyway.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're not a Grammar Nazi, though, so you lose like Kermit the Frog to Little Mac.
> .



Anne Franklin...to little Mac.


----------



## Stawks (May 4, 2010)

Virginfag here, yeah.

Cause I'm a loser and shit.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Anne Franklin...to little Mac.


 
Look at South Syde Dobe's sig, if it's still there.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Look at South Syde Dobe's sig, if it's still there.



It is, and that's where I got it from. I'll have to photoshop a gif of charmander burning Anne frank.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It is, and that's where I got it from. I'll have to photoshop a gif of charmander burning Anne frank.


 
Heh.

Fun times.


----------



## BroadSmak (May 4, 2010)

I dunno what to think, I only know like 5 people who had sex (well, with real girlfriends), but still I feel like such a loser for not having sex at 17..

I guess it could be worse though.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Done all the things on the poll list, but never yiffed with a fellow furry : (


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

122 people who are eligble to be sacrifices for the upcoming solstice.


The Gods will be happy.


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> Done all the things on the poll list, but never yiffed with a fellow furry : (



so are you ftm or mtf


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm nearby.



Makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> Makes me feel a little better.



hey you should't have to look far :3


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> hey you should't have to look far :3



I know..just about all of you guys are ready to yiff.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Every time I see this thread come back I die a little on the inside

But to stay on topic, I haven't been laid yet


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> so are you ftm or mtf


 
I've explained in other threads that I am completely new to the whole scene, like I've appreciated the whole thing for awhile but I'm just now talking to people. if you don't mind defining the terms, I'd gladly answer.


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> I've explained in other threads that I am completely new to the whole scene, like I've appreciated the whole thing for awhile but I'm just now talking to people. if you don't mind defining the terms, I'd gladly answer.



Female-to-Male
Male-to-Female
transsexuals

if you answered all the poll questions, you'd have to be male and female


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> I know..just about all of you guys are ready to yiff.


 
*sprints in* I heard an actually female talking about yiff


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Yes, I don't expect people to read ALL my posts, but I don't prefer ANYONE specifically because of their sex, it's who they are. But on the subject I like role-reversal also..... like if I'm with a girl.


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Every time I see this thread come back I die a little on the inside
> 
> But to stay on topic, I haven't been laid yet



yes and i die a little every time you say that . but then i remember your only, 15, i think. im 17 abd a virgin, and all my friends arndt, but i could have lost it but decided not to. (both of the times i didnt realy like them and one was just weird)


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2010)

why is this thread still alive?


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> Yes, I don't expect people to read ALL my posts, but I don't prefer ANYONE specifically because of their sex, it's who they are. But on the subject I like role-reversal also..... like if I'm with a girl.



Read the poll again.
you would have to be male and female


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes and i die a little every time you say that . but then i remember your only, 15, i think. im 17 abd a virgin, and all my friends arndt, but i could have lost it but decided not to. (both of the times i didnt realy like them and one was just weird)


 
I'm 18 and a virgin, but I don't care that much. I figure I'll have plenty of time in college to... you know...


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm 18 and a virgin, but I don't care that much. I figure I'll have plenty of time in college to... you know...



Well..I'm waiting on that one person that I hope is the right one.. I hope its soon because my pants are getting a little edgy Jk


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm 18 and a virgin, but I don't care that much. I figure I'll have plenty of time in college to... you know...



ya same. i hope i meet a furry there. i doubt it tho


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes and i die a little every time you say that . but then i remember your only, 15, i think. im 17 abd a virgin, and all my friends arndt, but i could have lost it but decided not to. (both of the times i didnt realy like them and one was just weird)


Why exactly?


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why exactly?



why what?


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> Well..I'm waiting on that one person that I hope is the right one.. I hope its soon because my pants are getting a little edgy Jk


 
lol, parents

They gotta force you to have grandkids now before they lose their influence over you D:


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> lol, parents
> 
> They gotta force you to have grandkids now before they lose their influence over you D:



no i think she actuly ment pants :3


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> no i think she actuly ment pants :3


 
Oh shit I misread to the max lol

What I meant to say then was...


MURRRRR


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh shit I misread to the max lol
> 
> What I meant to say then was...
> 
> ...



murrr indeed


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 4, 2010)

LOL  I did actually say pants but my parents are getting edgy... My mother was talking to me on the phone the other day and actually asked me if I had a boyfriend yet and if I was still a virgin.. I said..MOM....


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> LOL I did actually say pants but my parents are getting edgy... My mother was talking to me on the phone the other day and actually asked me if I had a boyfriend yet and if I was still a virgin.. I said..MOM....


 
haha next thing you know some male stripper's gonna knock on your door and be like  "Your mom sent me"


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Read the poll again.
> you would have to be male and female


 
Like honestly... I don't know what you mean, I'm trying to explain.... maybe I'm just being ignorant or newbish... but please just clarify....

like... my actual gender? I'm not trolling I swear... I'm just new to the fur/kink thing, I've done alot, I just don't know ANY of the terminology.... I'm sry.


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

i will be your male stripper, i will give you a discount for being a furry :3


----------



## Hir (May 4, 2010)

Virgin, not particularly desperate to lose it either.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 4, 2010)

ive slept with other chicks, but i didnt actually lose my virginity until i broke my hymen while riding a fucking bike XD....: (


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> ive slept with other chicks, but i didnt actually lose my virginity until i broke my hymen while riding a fucking bike XD....: (



Wow, that sure sucks for you.


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Wow, that sure sucks for you.



it was bound to happen evetualy, this way she wont get abused by a shitty first boyfriend. i hope?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Wow, that sure sucks for you.



yeeeeah
the thing is though, a lot of woman actually break it doing a lot of other things like horseback riding n such, so its not really all that bad. just something to joke about lol


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> haha next thing you know some male stripper's gonna knock on your door and be like  "Your mom sent me"



Man.. You just don't know how much that sounds like my mother do you?? I could actually see that happening..


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> it was bound to happen evetualy, this way she wont get abused by a shitty first boyfriend. i hope?



shitty first girlfriend
and too late lol


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why is this thread still alive?


Lotsa virgins.


----------



## cam60070 (May 4, 2010)

I am a virgin. But look at my age. I am not a player


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> ive slept with other chicks, but i didnt actually lose my virginity until i broke my hymen while riding a fucking bike XD....: (





ChickO'Dee said:


> yeeeeah
> the thing is though, a lot of woman actually break it doing a lot of other things like horseback riding n such, so its not really all that bad. just something to joke about lol


 

Is it bad that I wish I was a bike seat now?



Lunar Wolf said:


> Man.. You just don't know how much that sounds like my mother do you?? I could actually see that happening..


 
Oh, in that case brt


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> shitty first girlfriend
> and too late lol



lol beat by a girl


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

cam60070 said:


> I am a virgin. But look at my age. I am not a player


Mannnnn, when I was 14 I was swimming in pussy, what are you talking about?


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Mannnnn, when I was 14 I was swimming in pussy, what are you talking about?



the only time you were or ever will swim in pussy is during you seconed and third trimester.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> the only time you were or ever will swim in pussy is during you seconed and third trimester.


Asshole.


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Asshole.



very proud of that burn :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> the only time you were or ever will swim in pussy is during you seconed and third trimester.



Someone sig that, now. :3


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> the only time you were or ever will swim in pussy is during you seconed and third trimester.


 
I don't get the joke... *cowers*

Wait... is it something to do with biology and cat disection...?

I'm reaching in the dark here


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> I don't get the joke... *cowers*
> 
> Wait... is it something to do with biology and cat disection...?
> 
> I'm reaching in the dark here



Maybe Rachix's horrible grammar is impairing your comprehension.  Let's try rephrasing it:

The only time you have, or ever will, swim in pussy is during your mother's second and third trimester.


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> I don't get the joke... *cowers*
> 
> Wait... is it something to do with biology and cat disection...?
> 
> I'm reaching in the dark here



the trimesters are when your in you moms uterus before your born, i didnt say first trimester cause you dont realy have a penis yet


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Someone sig that, now. :3


I'll sig your ass if you don't cut it out. D:


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> the trimesters are when your in you moms uterus before your born, i didnt say first trimester cause you dont realy have a penis yet


 
ohhhhhhhhh.... i was thinking college trimester's 

Now it's really funny


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'll sig your ass if you don't cut it out. D:



sig win! :3

420 stonner post!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> sig win! :3
> 
> 420 stonner post!


What the balls.


----------



## Ratte (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> I don't get the joke... *cowers*
> 
> Wait... is it something to do with biology and cat disection...?
> 
> I'm reaching in the dark here



*dissection


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

When I learn how to use this gun I'll end this thread

*fiddles with gun, shoots other paw*
o___o
...I need a band-aid 
*tears up*


----------



## nurematsu (May 5, 2010)

Well, the results are mighty close. Much different than I was expecting :/


----------



## Error 404 (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> When I learn how to use this gun I'll end this thread
> 
> *fiddles with gun, shoots other paw*
> o___o
> ...



*takes gun, bandages hand*

Silly Willow, guns are for mods.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> When I learn how to use this gun I'll end this thread
> 
> *fiddles with gun, shoots other paw*
> o___o
> ...


Oh you! *kisses hand*
There now it'll be all better soon.


Oh and I guess I am still technically a virgin, whatever.
I'm not really a virgin though. Get it?
I do.


----------



## AmberLi (May 5, 2010)

I didn't think there'd be such a high percentage of virgins, given the general sex-obsessed nature of the furs I know...


----------



## Melo (May 5, 2010)

AmberLi said:


> I didn't think there'd be such a high percentage of virgins, given the general sex-obsessed nature of the furs I know...



So I see you're new here.....


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

AmberLi said:


> I didn't think there'd be such a high percentage of virgins, given the general sex-obsessed nature of the furs I know...



Think about it logically for a second. Who's more sex obsessed? Those who are getting some, or those that aren't?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

AmberLi said:


> I didn't think there'd be such a high percentage of virgins, given the general sex-obsessed nature of the furs I know...


Basement dwellers don't see much ass, or light.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Basement dwellers don't see much ass, or light.


Or both. :3


----------



## AmberLi (May 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Basement dwellers don't see much ass, or light.



Haha, okay, that makes sense


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Or both. :3


I should put this in my sig, it shall be marvelous.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

AmberLi said:


> Haha, okay, that makes sense


Oh yeah man, I do that sometimes.
A lot of the time I don't, I have to remain mysterious.
(for certain reasons)


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 5, 2010)

Still a virgin :V Oral doesn't count right?


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> *takes gun, bandages hand*
> 
> Silly Willow, guns are for mods.





EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh you! *kisses hand*
> There now it'll be all better soon.
> 
> 
> ...


*sniff*

And to Greg, no, oral doesn't count per se
Penetration only imo


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Still a virgin :V Oral doesn't count right?



Not according to Bill.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

So it's over 1,5k now?


Why is this thread so popular?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So it's over 1,5k now?
> 
> 
> Why is this thread so popular?



Because apparently I am going to raep all the submissive virgins.


----------



## ProtoSF (May 5, 2010)

*Raises his hand weakly* Virgin... >_<


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Because apparently I am going to raep all the submissive virgins.



You know what, nevermind. When I read some of the recent posts, it's mostly whining. The size of the thread suddenly makes sense :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

ProtoSF said:


> *Raises his hand weakly* Virgin... >_<



You sound like a prime candidate for raeping.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So it's over 1,5k now?
> 
> 
> Why is this thread so popular?


Loooot of virgins


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So it's over 1,5k now?
> 
> 
> Why is this thread so popular?



shitposting in a shit thread


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> shitposting in a shit thread


There's that too
I'm honestly surprised it's still here


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

this thread is like the 24 hour shitposting network or something

"all shitposts, all the time"


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> this thread is like the 24 hour shitposting network or something
> 
> "all shitposts, all the time"



contributing.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Because apparently I am going to raep all the submissive virgins.


But I thought you were the most submissive poster on FAF (barring Scotty)?


----------



## ProtoSF (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You sound like a prime candidate for raeping.



Cept for one problem.. I'm Armed and dangerous


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2010)

ProtoSF said:


> Cept for one problem.. I'm Armed and dangerous



his flaming furfaggotyness will over power any weapon you have. the only thing to do is to soften the impact with lots of lube.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 7, 2010)

Almost feel like a whiner myself considering I haven't had sex in a while.

Makes me wonder if I'm in the wrong fandom. I'm a straight guy surrounded by horny gay cumdumpsters.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

I thought we finally got rid of this thread


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 7, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Almost feel like a whiner myself considering I haven't had sex in a while.
> 
> Makes me wonder if I'm in the wrong fandom. I'm a straight guy surrounded by horny gay cumdumpsters.



There are plenty of straight females about. We're just not as attention-whorish. 

Granted, I probably wouldn't date a furry, anyway. All of them I've met tend to be major immature. D:


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> Granted, I probably wouldn't date a furry, anyway. All of them I've met tend to be major immature. D:



That's probably because many are teenagers. Or manchildren.

And the polls show that the straight people are still the majority. More than even bi's. Every time.

And your avatar. I like this scene.


----------



## Mailbox (May 7, 2010)

You know, being a virgin isn't all that terrible. 

At least from a straight woman's point of a view.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> You know, being a virgin isn't all that terrible.
> 
> At least from a straight woman's point of a view.



The less you have, the more you gain.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 7, 2010)

I'm not reading through 62 pages worth on a thread I probably know all the replies to already.

Just posting so you know. :V


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> You know, being a virgin isn't all that terrible.
> 
> At least from a straight woman's point of a view.



What with that whole "risk of pregnancy" thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

Not a virgin, Willing to solve the verginity factor of any fine lass needing.


----------



## Teco (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not a virgin, Willing to solve the verginity factor of any fine lass needing.



damnmit that joke has been itching at me for so long.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What with that whole "risk of pregnancy" thing.



But that's what they're for :V

And cooking.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

Teco said:


> damnmit that joke has been itching at me for so long.


 hahaha who said I was joking?


----------



## Teco (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hahaha who said I was joking?



...that statement has been eating away at me.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

o___o

This thread is scary


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

My mouth is not a virgin.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> o___o
> 
> This thread is scary



It's a furry forum, all threads should be scary. :V


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Teco said:


> ...that statement has been eating away at me.



Don't worry, he is joking.



WillowWulf said:


> o___o
> 
> This thread is scary



It will rape you. And you won't be fit to participate anymore.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It will rape you. And you won't be fit to participate anymore.


orly?


----------



## Teco (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> orly?


...


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> orly?



DeGaulle.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

I'm a virgin.


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

I am still an virgin :V

...now where is willow... i has mah raepface on. >:3


----------



## Rachrix (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am still an virgin :V
> 
> ...now where is willow... i has mah raepface on. >:3



i would be all over helping you but she is 15. atleased wait till she can concent.


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i would be all over helping you but she is 15. atleased wait till she can concent.


 im 15 too. :V   so legally.............. meh fuck legal.  im gonna rape her. >:3


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im 15 too. :V   so legally.............. meh fuck legal.  im gonna rape her. >:3




....Something Awful rules need apply here.


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> ....Something Awful rules need apply here.


I love SA.


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I love SA.



...Go be a member and tell me how long it takes to get banned for stupid shit said :V


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> ...Go be a member and tell me how long it takes to get banned for stupid shit said :V


 i am a member.  I just dont post very often there..... i usually just lurk :3


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am still an virgin :V
> 
> ...now where is willow... i has mah raepface on. >:3




This is what I come home to?


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i am a member.  I just dont post very often there..... i usually just lurk :3


 FFffff



WillowWulf said:


> This is what I come home to?


 More of the same from the same creepy/unfunny dude. Yep


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is what I come home to?


 
Lol willow xD


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> More of the same from the same creepy/unfunny dude. Yep


I'm going to go climb into my little hidey hole now


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm going to go climb into my little hidey hole now


 im not gonna say anything except: you may want to rephrase that....
:3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm going to go climb into my little hidey hole now


 
Alright bai then


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im not gonna say anything except: you may want to rephrase that....
> :3



......I dont get it


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> ......I dont get it


Me neither


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> ......I dont get it


 


WillowWulf said:


> Me neither


 you 2 need to think more dirty :V     what hole do you hide things in? :3


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you 2 need to think more dirty :V     what hole do you hide things in? :3


...physics fail *facepalm*

Hey



Spoiler



I can't climb into my own vagina


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you 2 need to think more dirty :V     what hole do you hide things in? :3



......jesus fucking ass crackers.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> ......jesus fucking ass crackers.


 Oh gawd, how would that pic look like?!


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...physics fail *facepalm*
> 
> Hey
> 
> ...


furry pics i saw recently say different :V

...and i can help you try :3



Teco said:


> ......jesus fucking ass crackers.


holy fucking santa shit.  you got it!


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> furry pics i saw recently say different :V
> 
> ...and i can help you try :3


No, no you're not

*weak growl*


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No, no you're not
> 
> *weak growl*


 *sigh*  your not even trying anymore ;^;   

*shoves willows head up her ass*   There ya go ^_^  even more physics fail.


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> furry pics i saw recently say different :V
> 
> ...and i can help you try :3
> 
> ...



I'm going to rape you.

And it is going to be rape, not the 'oh noes, dont stick me in the butt~!" Its going to be horrible. I may catch you aflame.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *sigh*  your not even trying anymore ;^;
> 
> *shoves willows head up her ass*   There ya go ^_^  even more physics fail.


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> I'm going to rape you.
> 
> And it is going to be rape, not the 'oh noes, dont stick me in the butt~!" Its going to be horrible. I may catch you aflame.


yay rape!  



WillowWulf said:


>


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yay rape!



Flaming skull fuck.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yay rape!


*growls*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> Flaming skull fuck.


 
That doesn't sound pleasant D:


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> Flaming skull fuck.


never heard of that one! :3c    



WillowWulf said:


> *growls*


yay!  thats more like it!     *tackles*



south syde dobe said:


> That doesn't sound pleasant D:


thats what _you _think!


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

My head is literally going to explode from the sudden loss of IQ I'm suffering from Usa.

I need Vodka. Straight Vodka. Now.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yay!  thats more like it!     *tackles*


where's my gun 

*squirms*


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> where's my gun
> 
> *squirms*



Use me. And my brofist.
I'll do more damage than a .50 cal round.
Brofist+1


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> My head is literally going to explode from the sudden loss of IQ I'm suffering from Usa.
> 
> I need Vodka. Straight Vodka. Now.


with or without the lime?  cuz ya know. i love a lime in my potato dank. :B



WillowWulf said:


> where's my gun
> 
> *squirms*


You gun is in my pants :V

*licks face*



Teco said:


> Use me. And my brofist.
> I'll do more damage than a .50 cal round.
> Brofist+1


more damage than my dick?


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You gun is in my pants :V
> 
> *licks face*


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


 *grope*

see this is the willow im used to ^_^


----------



## Kanin (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You gun is in my pants :V
> 
> *licks face*


 


WillowWulf said:


>


 
Grab the triggor and pull it Willow. Blow his cock off. >=D


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Grab the triggor and pull it Willow. Blow his cock off. >=D


But he has my gun and I still haven't learned to use it


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Grab the triggor and pull it Willow. Blow his cock off. >=D


 That can be taken sexually also. :3c


----------



## Kanin (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That can be taken sexually also. :3c


 
Shut up or I'll have to skull fuck you. >:[

On topic: Still a virgin, so stop asking. :I


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> On topic: Still a virgin, so stop asking. :I


yea same here, well the first part at least, still concerned about pain and whatnot (and I'm 15)


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Shut up or I'll have to skull fuck you. >:[
> 
> On topic: Still a virgin, so stop asking. :I


 That sounds murry. >:3
lets yiff. now.

On topic: same as ^


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> yea same here, still concerned about pain and whatnot (and I'm 15)


 ....i am too..... but cmon.... pain?   its gonna feel good obviously.   :3


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....i am too..... but cmon.... pain?   its gonna feel good obviously.   :3


But it's gonna hurt too


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But it's gonna hurt too


 pleasure > pain         

i would get laid if i could, but i cant, so i dont.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> pleasure > pain
> 
> i would get laid if i could, but i cant, so i dont.


I guess I can live with being a virgin for a while


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I guess I can live with being a virgin for a while


 i have to


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i have to


Waiting for the right person to give it to

Could never ask for it though, even if I was ready and wanted to


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Waiting for the right person to give it to
> 
> Could never ask for it though, even if I was ready and wanted to


 I know who I want to lose it to, and she knows it too.  She just wont until she is either 18 or out of the house :V

...and i probably couldnt seriously ask for it either..... the other person would have to act first.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...and i probably couldnt seriously ask for it either..... the other person would have to act first.


I could maybe hint at it or something..but I can't ever just act on impulse


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Waiting for the right person to give it to
> 
> Could never ask for it though, even if I was ready and wanted to



Give it? It's not like AIDS! You can't give it to someone and they magically become a virgin too.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Give it? It's not like AIDS! You can't give it to someone and they magically become a virgin too.


You give up your virginity to a person

Usually it's the female giving up her virginity to a male, but it's also vice versa


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I could maybe hint at it or something..but I can't ever just act on impulse


 I hint too... but i know it wont happen  
...i dont act on impulse because i have a GIANT fear of consequences.  I do anything and everything i want if i wont get in trouble for it.... but with sex under 18........ i dont wanna know what horrible things can happen :V


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You give up your virginity to a person
> 
> Usually it's the female giving up her virginity to a male, but it's also vice versa



I just misunderstood you. Usually the term is 'losing' not 'giving'. I see what you did thar.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I just misunderstood you. Usually the term is 'losing' not 'giving'. I see what you did thar.


Virginity was a woman's gift to a man back in medieval times


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Virginity was a woman's gift to a man back in medieval times


Derp. Im a knight now. Can i has a gift? :3


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Derp. Im a knight now. Can i has a gift? :3


No


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Basement dwellers don't see much ass, or light.



Now is the time to hint at a specific advertisement found on encyclopaedia dramatica. Asslight, get it?


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No


 please? :3


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> please? :3


No


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No


 .... then i take my own gift.   *raep*


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> .... then i take my own gift.   *raep*




(If I ever start dating a _guy_, I'm carrying a knife)


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> (If I ever start dating a _guy_, I'm carrying a knife)


 What if i said i was female and that i just have a male fursona?  Didn't expect that one did ya?


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> What if i said i was female and that i just have a male fursona?  Didn't expect that one did ya?


But I already know you're a guy


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I already know you're a guy


Prove it.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Prove it.


..It says your gender is male :/

Regardless though..you get nothing



Slyck said:


> FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


sick..


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..It says your gender is male :/
> 
> Regardless though..you get nothing
> 
> ...


 And yours used to say male. :/

and why not?   If im not a guy then why not?

it is most certainly not sick! :3


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and why not?   If im not a guy then why not?
> 
> it is most certainly not sick! :3


Because you've been trying to rape me for the past like, 2 months

yes it is

(and my gender never said male)


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> (If I ever start dating a _guy_, I'm carrying a knife)



May I make a suggestion? 

http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Maker-Fixed-Blade/dp/B000IHBA5O/ref=pd_sim_sg_6


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Because you've been trying to rape me for the past like, 2 months
> 
> yes it is
> 
> (and my gender never said male)


 ...so?   that doesnt stop some people! X3

how is a natural thing sick? :3

and it did so!  It said male for the reason that Willow is male! (i has good memory! ^_^) everyone confused you for a dude too!  then you changed it to female for your actual gender!


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> May I make a suggestion?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Maker-Fixed-Blade/dp/B000IHBA5O/ref=pd_sim_sg_6


I'd rather it be a switchblade, but that knife looks like something I'd carry...if it were a switchblade

Although..I guess it wouldn't be of much use if he pins me..


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> May I make a suggestion?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Maker-Fixed-Blade/dp/B000IHBA5O/ref=pd_sim_sg_6


 I personally carry this one:
http://www.trueswords.com/crkt-ultima-combat-fighting-knife-veff-serrated-blade-p-5340.html
I've had it for over 2 years and i have to say its an amazing knife.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and it did so!  It said male for the reason that Willow is male! (i has good memory! ^_^) everyone confused you for a dude too!  then you changed it to female for your actual gender!


*growls*


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd rather it be a switchblade, but that knife looks like something I'd carry...if it were a switchblade
> 
> Although..I guess it wouldn't be of much use if he pins me..


Switchblades are illegal i believe.... Get a spring assist. theyre the legal auto knives.

and it wont be :3 i like the pain.



WillowWulf said:


> *growls*


hooray!  
*tackle again*


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Switchblades are illegal i believe....  Get a spring assist.  theyre the legal auto knives.
> 
> and it wont be :3   i like the pain.


They're illegal for minors to have 

You have to be like..16 or 17 to carry one if I'm not mistaken (my cousin has like three)


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They're illegal for minors to have
> 
> You have to be like..16 or 17 to carry one if I'm not mistaken (my cousin has like three)


 No not really.  A minor can have a knife if they want.... i just know switchblades are illegal in a lot of states though....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No not really.  A minor can have a knife if they want.... i just know switchblades are illegal in a lot of states though....



Try federal regulations.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No not really.  A minor can have a knife if they want.... i just know switchblades are illegal in a lot of states though....


Obviously not here, there's just a certain age (and I'm pretty sure it's 16)

(maybe if I'm able to bite him and free myself..the knife would be useful...)


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Obviously not here, there's just a certain age (and I'm pretty sure it's 16)


 Eh there illegal in my state :V
but then again.... i have a butterfly knife collection   i dont even need switchblades.


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd rather it be a switchblade, but that knife looks like something I'd carry...if it were a switchblade
> 
> Although..I guess it wouldn't be of much use if he pins me..



Trust me, you can't fight for shit with switchblades.  Accidentally hit a brick wall with one, and that shit snaps in half.  Not to mention how easy it is for somebody to just knock it out of your hand.

These push daggers are designed specifically for self defense.  Good ones are virtually indestructible, you can hide them pretty much anywhere, draw them even faster than a switchblade, and it's also pretty much impossible for your assailant to disarm you.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Trust me, you can't fight for shit with switchblades.  Accidentally hit a brick wall with one, and that shit snaps in half.  Not to mention how easy it is for somebody to just knock it out of your hand.
> 
> These push daggers are designed specifically for self defense.  Good ones are virtually indestructible, you can hide them pretty much anywhere, draw them even faster than a switchblade, and it's also pretty much impossible for your assailant to disarm you.


Well then

But being able to actually fend off attackers might be something useful too


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well then
> 
> But being able to actually fend off attackers might be something useful too



In that case, you might want to carry around one of these:

http://www.chenessinc.com/33inch.htm

9260 carbon steel :V


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> In that case, you might want to carry around one of these:
> 
> http://www.chenessinc.com/33inch.htm
> 
> 9260 carbon steel :V


It would be nice to have, but as a concealed weapon...I don't think it would work

(It looks amazing)


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> In that case, you might want to carry around one of these:
> 
> http://www.chenessinc.com/33inch.htm
> 
> 9260 carbon steel :V



I think she means without weapons.
I think
I cant think too good.
Usa damaged braincells with raeg


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> I think she means without weapons.
> I think
> I cant think too good.
> Usa damaged braincells with raeg


 she obviously needs to carry around a concealed vulcan minigun.

Did i do that? :3


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> I think she means without weapons.
> I think
> I cant think too good.
> Usa damaged braincells with raeg


Well yea, I need some way to push him away or stun him enough to where I can actually get to my weapon, but if he's physically stronger then I guess it's pretty pointless though


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well yea, I need some way to push him away or stun him enough to where I can actually get to my weapon, but if he's physically stronger then I guess it's pretty pointless though


Give in then...  
Bite his dick clean off


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well yea, I need some way to push him away or stun him enough to where I can actually get to my weapon, but if he's physically stronger then I guess it's pretty pointless though


 Push all you want baby :3

...and im actually not that strong :V   im only average


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> Give in then...
> Bite his dick clean off


 Dick vore?  hawt.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> Give in then...
> Bite his dick clean off


sounds like a plan :3


Usarise said:


> Push all you want baby :3
> 
> ...and im actually not that strong :V   im only average


There's also that height issue :/


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Push all you want baby :3
> 
> ...and im actually not that strong :V   im only average



GOD. 

Your sexual innuendo is so fucking bad I'm crying. 

I bet you're fat.


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It would be nice to have, but as a concealed weapon...I don't think it would work
> 
> (It looks amazing)



That was sarcasm, but what's wrong with push knives?

Or were you thinking more along the lines of a neck knife?

http://www.coldsteel.com/spikeseries.html


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That was sarcasm, but what's wrong with push knives?
> 
> Or were you thinking more along the lines of a neck knife?
> 
> http://www.coldsteel.com/spikeseries.html


There's nothing wrong with push knives :/


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> sounds like a plan :3
> 
> There's also that height issue :/


Sounds like a hot plan to me.... :3

yeah forgot bout that  



Teco said:


> GOD.
> 
> Your sexual innuendo is so fucking bad I'm crying.
> 
> I bet you're fat.


 Cry some more!  I can lick off your tears! 

and im actually somewhat underweight.... i should probably eat more..... (i dont know how im possible able to overpower willow actually,  being only 140lbs and not very muscular....)


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Sounds like a hot plan to me.... :3
> 
> yeah forgot bout that
> 
> ...



IhateyouIhateyougodielikeaxelfoxdid

PFFT. Bitch. Im 20 and 103lbs. you aren't anywhere near underweight


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> IhateyouIhateyougodielikeaxelfoxdid
> 
> PFFT. Bitch. Im 20 and 103lbs. you aren't anywhere near underweight


 damn.... you are underweigh! 0_0

andidontunderstandwhatyousaid.....plzspaekinenglish.   kthx


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> damn.... you are underweigh! 0_0
> 
> andidontunderstandwhatyousaid.....plzspaekinenglish.   kthx



Damn straight I am. 

Speak proper en--actually, dont speak at all.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Sounds like a hot plan to me.... :3
> 
> yeah forgot bout that
> 
> ...


*growls*


Teco said:


> PFFT. Bitch. Im 20 and 103lbs. you aren't anywhere near underweight


..do you eat?!


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> Damn straight I am.
> 
> Speak proper en--actually, dont speak at all.


Too skinny.  needz moar lard.  eat moar butter.

k then ^_^   *raep*



WillowWulf said:


> *growls*


 :3c


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..do you eat?!


 Dude. I work at mickey d's.

Now I'm taking Zinc and I believe it helps my appetite so yeah.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> Dude. I work at mickey d's.
> 
> Now I'm taking Zinc and I believe it helps my appetite so yeah.


I see


----------



## Teco (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I see


 My metabolism is win.


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Teco said:


> My metabolism is win.


 Your still too skinny.... You should just eat a few big macs a day.  like 5.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Your still too skinny.... You should just eat a few big macs a day.  like 5.


Those things are expensive


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Those things are expensive


 
and full of death


----------



## Teco (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Those things are expensive





garoose said:


> and full of death



I like my death cheap, with ranch


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Teco said:


> I like my death cheap, with ranch


 
You're a good man


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> and full of death


The new angus burgers are pretty expensive too and full of death, but they're delicious (*sighs*..I'm fat...another plus towards staying a virgin..)


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Teco said:


> I like my death cheap, with *barbeque*


 fix'd that for ya.  It had to be a typo.


----------



## Teco (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> You're a good man


 I know it



WillowWulf said:


> The new angus burgers are pretty expensive too and full of death, but they're delicious (*sighs*..I'm *fat*...another plus towards staying a virgin..)



God yes they are and ppfffftttt. Won that bet.


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The new angus burgers are pretty expensive too and full of death, but they're delicious (*sighs*..I'm fat...another plus towards staying a virgin..)


 
Aww come on now, you, ratte, and H&K spend too much time bashing yourselves.

I mean you are who you are (and furries have low standards anyways)

Also, fastfood is most definitely delicious, but it always makes me feel good for about 30 mins, and then terrible for a few hours.

And yet I eat subway every friday *looks down at gut* :'(


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 9, 2010)

whoa over 1.5k posts?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Teco said:


> God yes they are and ppfffftttt. Won that bet.


I really don't like mayo that much, but it tastes good on the mushroom swiss burger



garoose said:


> Aww come on now, you, ratte, and H&K spend too much time bashing yourselves.


I don't even know what my weight is anymore...but it's dropped I know for sure since the school year started (..my shorts keep falling down)

..I don't always eat lunch :/


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I really don't like mayo that much, but it tastes good on the mushroom swiss burger
> 
> 
> I don't even know what my weight is anymore...but it's dropped I know for sure since the school year started (..my shorts keep falling down)
> ...


 
My weight did go down (I used to be pretty fat)

but now it's going up again

I HATE MYSELF /wrist


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> I HATE MYSELF /wrist


Don't do that D:


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Don't do that D:


 
Nah I was just kidding ^^ sry

I'm probably one of the few people here who have never brought a knife to their wrist

I kind of wish I weighed 20 pounds less, but I also believe in living my life to the fullest so wte, as long as I'm happy

*takes out a carton of ice cream*


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> Nah I was just kidding ^^ sry
> 
> I'm probably one of the few people here who have never brought a knife to their wrist
> 
> ...


I could never :/
It would hurt too much


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

I have a 18.8 BMI.

EAT THAT!


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I could never :/
> It would hurt too much


 
That is exactly what I would think... but I guess it releases endorphins or whatever

Someone who cuts! Explain yourself!



Alstor said:


> I have a 18.8 BMI.
> 
> EAT THAT!


 
Wow that many bowel mov..... oh Body Mass Index, you don't want to know what I was thinking..


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> That is exactly what I would think... but I guess it releases endorphins or whatever
> 
> Someone who cuts! Explain yourself!


That's actually the reason why

Endorphins are a feel good hormone, and pain releases it


----------



## Zrcalo (May 9, 2010)

y'all virgins in dis house


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> y'all virgins in dis house


Still haven't been laid


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> y'all virgins in dis house


 
Not for long now that you're here 

Right? Is that what you were getting at?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

This topic should have two separate options:

"I'm under 18 and I'm a virgin"
and
"I'm over 18 and I'm a virgin".

The under 18'ers are skewing the poll.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This topic should have two separate options:
> 
> "I'm under 18 and I'm a virgin"
> and
> ...


Well..umm, at least we're not having sex at our age?


----------



## ___ (May 9, 2010)

Virgin!
not embarrased to admit it!


----------



## TreacleFox (May 9, 2010)

Zrcalo's new avatar looks like its trying to give me subliminal messages. :|


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This topic should have two separate options:
> 
> "I'm under 18 and I'm a virgin"
> and
> ...


UK age of consent is 16.
Replace '18' with 'the age of consent'.

Why am I being so pedantic.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 9, 2010)

I fucked a window. Does this count? ._.


----------



## Thatch (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This topic should have two separate options:
> 
> "I'm under 18 and I'm a virgin"
> and
> ...



It's a poll for "how many of the posters are virgin". So because many of the posters are underage, many will be virgin (though many also won't, that's pretty obvious nowadays...). Nothing is scewed.



WillowWulf said:


> Still haven't been laid



I don't think you have to mention it again and again, no one expected you to get laid in these two weeks.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't think you have to mention it again and again, no one expected you to get laid in these two weeks.


Just saying cuz Zrcalo asked


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just saying cuz Zrcalo asked


 Zrcalo is more likely to rape you than me.


----------



## Thatch (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just saying cuz Zrcalo asked



I think it was a statement, not a question.


----------



## Teco (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I really don't like mayo that much, but it tastes good on the mushroom swiss burger
> 
> 
> I don't even know what my weight is anymore...but it's dropped I know for sure since the school year started (..my shorts keep falling down)
> ...



Bacon Cheese, substitute Swish cheese only becon add ranch OM NOM NOM

Go find out :V Now.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> I fucked a window. Does this count? ._.


As long as it didn't say "no", you're fine.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (May 9, 2010)

I should change my vote on this thread, I became a virgin last night


----------



## Thatch (May 9, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> I should change my vote on this thread, I became a virgin last night



I don't know what to say to that.


----------



## Teco (May 9, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> I should change my vote on this thread, I became a virgin last night



WTF BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM AHAHAHHA AAAHHAHAH


----------



## garoose (May 9, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> I should change my vote on this thread, I became a virgin last night


 
My bad :|


----------



## Rachrix (May 9, 2010)

he probably started a wow account :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> I should change my vote on this thread, I became a virgin last night


Feels bad man. ):


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

W internecie, dziewice sÄ… dziewicami. Tak samo jak ludzie, ktÃ³rzy mam okreÅ›lone, prawda?


All of you? Really? >.<


----------



## Skidd (May 10, 2010)

20, female, natural blond, fairly decently endowed, furry virgin. 

Yeah, IDK either. :B

...Though I _guess_ that asexual thing may have something to do with it. I have no right to call myself a furry. Female, asexual heteromantic? WTF am I doing here?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 10, 2010)

Hahahah ever notice how many people vote but say nothing? its kinda sad.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 10, 2010)

Skidd said:


> 20, female, natural blond, fairly decently endowed, furry virgin.
> 
> Yeah, IDK either. :B
> 
> ...Though I _guess_ that asexual thing may have something to do with it. I have no right to call myself a furry. Female, asexual heteromantic? WTF am I doing here?



I like the female part but not the asexual :/


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hahahah ever notice how many people vote but say nothing? its kinda sad.



I wish more people would do that

I hate this thread a lot.


----------



## Isis (May 10, 2010)

I'm a virgin, I don't care about sex at the moment and I really plan to save it for marriage.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I wish more people would do that
> 
> I hate this thread a lot.


Every time we think it's dead it keeps coming back


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Every time we think it's dead it keeps coming back



Perhaps we should set it on fire.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Perhaps we should set it on fire.


We tried that though and it still came back


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We tried that though and it still came back



yes this thread has long been expired but you have to admit. page 69 ftw :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

Your all just mad cause this thread laughs at you in your subconscious :V



szopaw said:


> I don't know what to say to that.


I should go lose my virginity again, I think mine is growing back.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your all just mad cause this thread laughs at you in your subconscious :V
> 
> I should go lose my virginity again, I think mine is growing back.



That is quite a feat! How often do you maintain it?


----------



## Bianca (May 10, 2010)

150+ Virgin votes, no surprises here.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That is quite a feat! How often do you maintain it?



You get to lose your virginity twice if you're bi.  Looking forward to losing it with a guy...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That is quite a feat! How often do you maintain it?


Lol its just a dumb excuse to have sex :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You get to lose your virginity twice if  you're bi.  Looking forward  to losing it with a guy...


D:


Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol its just a dumb excuse to have sex  :V


I just noticed the sucking and smile thing...
may I see it?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> D:
> 
> I just noticed the sucking and smile thing...
> may I see it?


it = (your) cock.

May I see it?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> it = (your) cock.
> 
> May I see it?



Only if you show me yours.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Only if you show me yours.


5$ says mine is bigger :V


----------



## rcha123 (May 10, 2010)

I am male 28 years old and unfortunately I am still virgins. I have got 2-3 chance to loose my virginity but I am in love with a very good girl and she has some moral of life and she beleive in virginity till marriage.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Only if you show me yours.





Foxy_Boy said:


> 5$ says mine is bigger :V



Both of you pull em out and I'll judge who has the bigger weener.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

But...it's cold in here. :V



I still want that blow job, skank.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2010)

I'll set up heaters.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> But...it's cold in here. :V
> 
> 
> 
> I still want that blow job, skank.


Lul :3

*runs down hall towards you, knocks things over with cock*

You know a quite place?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'll set up heaters.



Stop it! :[



Foxy_Boy said:


> Lul :3
> 
> *runs down hall towards you, knocks things over with cock*
> 
> You know a quite place?



.__. Uh, yeah.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

Where? :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Where? :V



Now that Randy left, I think right here by this heater is fine :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2010)

Just because I'm quiet doesn't mean I've left. :v


Though I have to leave soon......I'll just set up this hidden camera over here.....


----------



## HotRodLincoln (May 10, 2010)

The only way to kill this thread would to bring Ash Williams here, with the book of the dead, his boomstick, and his chainsaw.
http://worldsstrongestlibrarian.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/bruce_campbell_army_of_darkness.jpg
because it is a known fact that everybody here is a deadite


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because I'm quiet doesn't mean I've left. :v
> 
> 
> Though I have to leave soon......I'll just set up this hidden camera over here.....


I'll find it so we can watch it later :V

Try to make money off me will you >_>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> The only way to kill this thread would to bring Ash Williams here, with the book of the dead, his boomstick, and his chainsaw.
> http://worldsstrongestlibrarian.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/bruce_campbell_army_of_darkness.jpg
> because it is a known fact that everybody here is a* deadite*



A what?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'll find it so we can watch it later :V
> 
> Try to make money off me will you >_>



Hey I'll split the revenue equally three ways.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hey I'll split the revenue equally three ways.


Oh yeah yeah.... thats why you hid the camera right?


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Tak samo jak ludzie, ktÃ³rzy mam okreÅ›lone, prawda?



??????????

Incomprehensible sentence is incomprehensible.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (May 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A what?



pretty much a form of evil zombies


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 5$ says mine is bigger :V


Real peener or e-peener?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

52.78% of the people that voted on here are virgins(myself included). Anyone surprised?


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Real peener or e-peener?



It doesn't matter because everyone already knows that I have the biggest of both.


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> It doesn't matter because everyone already knows that I have the biggest of both.


It's true.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> 52.78% of the people that voted on here are virgins(myself included). Anyone surprised?


No


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's true.




dont be a kiss ass


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> dont be a kiss ass


It's not being a kiss ass. It's being a kiss dick, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not being a kiss ass. It's being a kiss dick, if you know what I mean.


 




Dyluck said:


> It doesn't matter because everyone already knows  that I have the biggest of both.



Whip it out and prove it.


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not being a kiss ass. It's being a kiss dick, if you know what I mean.



how did i know you would go there


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not being a kiss ass. It's being a kiss dick, if you know what I mean.



I think you should replace your avatar with the Whitenoise edit. :3



HAXX said:


> Whip it out and prove it.



I would

but how would I explain the black eye to your mother


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I think you should replace your avatar with the Whitenoise edit. :3


The mods don't allow it. They hate on cinnamon bun icing :c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I think you should replace your avatar with the Whitenoise edit. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fell down the stairs.

Whip it. Now.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I fell down the stairs.
> 
> Whip it. Now.


 
We are going to have to get some nerf stairs :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

3% of the posters who voted "virgin" have lost their virginity during the duration of this thread.


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 3% of the posters who voted "virgin" have lost their virginity during the duration of this thread.



not me


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> not me


There's still time. D:


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> There's still time. D:



yes i will have fun in collage :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes i will have fun in collage :3


>> Or the next furcon.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

If I pee on this thread will it go away?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes i will have fun in collage :3



College is a lie. No one gets laid in college.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I pee on this thread will it go away?


It will only turn on some of the posters. x.x



Fuzzy Alien said:


> College is a lie. No one gets laid in  college.


Wrong. >>


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It will only turn on some of the posters. x.x


D:


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I pee on this thread will it go away?


 
Whooaa. Just remember to unzip this time :3



Rachrix said:


> not me


 
me too


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Whooaa. Just remember to unzip this time :3


OSHIT D:


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Whooaa. Just remember to unzip this time :3


Don't worry, I remembered..just..no one watch ok ._.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wrong. >>



Maybe if you go to a party school and get drunk a lot.


----------



## bozzles (May 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> College is a lie. No one gets laid in college.



_Collage_, however.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Maybe if you go to a party school and get drunk a lot.


Well I went to community college for a short time and... :s


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Don't worry, I remembered..just..no one watch ok ._.


 
*turns away*

Tell me when you're done


----------



## Hackfox (May 10, 2010)

Lol@Stats


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Well I went to community college for a short time and... :s



Well, you are a fox...


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> >> Or the next furcon.



ew ew ew ew ew



WillowWulf said:


> If I pee on this thread will it go away?



_ew ew ew ew ew_



Fuzzy Alien said:


> College is a lie. No one gets laid in college.



More like everyone but furries get laid in college


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> *turns away*
> 
> Tell me when you're done


... ... ... ... ... ...

done!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well, you are a fox...


Has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> done!


 
Did it work? Oh wait the fact that I just posted means it didn't


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Did it work? Oh wait the fact that I just posted means it didn't


So I just peed in a corner for nothing?


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So I just peed in a corner for nothing?


 
Well that means it's your corner again : )
......

....


...

..... NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Barak (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 3% of the posters who voted "virgin" have lost their virginity during the duration of this thread.



Yup :3


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> Makes me feel a little better.



It does?

Heh.



Rachrix said:


> hey you should't have to look far :3



You're far.



Lunar Wolf said:


> I know..just about all of you guys are ready  to yiff.



We're furries.



Lunar Wolf said:


> Well..I'm waiting on that one person that I hope is the right one.. I hope its soon because my pants are getting a little edgy Jk



Wolfe was here.



Lunar Wolf said:


> LOL  I did actually say pants but my parents are getting edgy... My mother was talking to me on the phone the other day and actually asked me if I had a boyfriend yet and if I was still a virgin.. I said..MOM....



You should say MUH-THER.

It allows for longer utterance.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 11, 2010)

I have only had dream sex. =_=


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I have only had dream sex. =_=


So have I, does that count?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I have only had dream sex. =_=





WillowWulf said:


> So have I, does that count?



It's not an option in the poll.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> >> Or the next furcon.



oh ya were is the next Canadian one? 



Dyluck said:


> ew ew ew ew ew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



furcons are not ew... i dont think... i hope not... maby

but i do beleve you about the everyone but furries get laid in college


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> furcons are not ew... i dont think... i hope not... maby
> 
> but i do beleve you about the everyone but furries get laid in college



If you look up "furcons" in the dictionary the definition is just "ew ew ew ew ew"

And you could even shorten that phrase to just "Everyone but furries get laid."


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> And you could even shorten that phrase to just "Everyone but furries get laid."



They do, but it's a horrible fetish or gay sex :V



WillowWulf said:


> So I just peed in a corner for nothing?



Hey, hey, hey, what the hell. Don't mark your territory here.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

doublepost


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Hey, hey, hey, what the hell. Don't mark your territory here.


I thought maybe if I marked it everyone would go away

It didn't work ._.


----------



## Teco (May 11, 2010)

wtf willow


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Teco said:


> wtf willow


._.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.



*pat pat, its ok i thought it was a good idea


----------



## Teco (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> *pat pat, its ok i thought it was a good idea


She'll attract the Watersporters


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Teco said:


> She'll attract the Watersporters


Like swimming and water polo?


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Like swimming and water polo?



oh no they are here


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Teco said:


> She'll attract the Watersporters


I can't swim though D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can't swim though D:



:3c


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can't swim though D:



almost a life guard(didnt do written) i can teach you :3


----------



## CrazyLee (May 11, 2010)

Isis said:


> I'm a virgin, I don't care about sex at the moment and I really plan to save it for marriage.



Why the hell do people do this? This shit harkens back to ancient monotheistic religions (Christianity, Judaism) that would keep women from having sex before marriage so that way they were still virgins when a man bought them from their fathers. Men didn't necessarily have to follow this rule as there was prostitution mentioned in the Bible.

It's a stupid idea, really. Why the hell would anyone want to wait until you're married? You're waiting until you sign a legal contract? What if you never get married?
Waiting for marriage in case he knocks you up so he'll be contractually attached to you and forced to raise the kids? There's always child support.
Ugh, people place too much importance on virginity and waiting until the "Right one" who will never come, or a marriage that may never happen.



RandyDarkshade said:


> A what?



Apparently someone has never watched the awesome that is the Evil Dead trilogy. Deadites are the undead, zombies, animated skeletons, that sort of thing.



WillowWulf said:


> If I pee on this thread will it go away?



No you'll just attract those who get off to piss...whoops too late.


And speaking of cons, the previous cons I have been to have never had any giant orgies that I'm aware of... if there were I was never invited to them and I feel horribly left out. (unless the orgy was one massive sausage fest, in which case nevermind)


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I thought maybe if I marked it everyone would go away
> 
> It didn't work ._.



FFFFFFFFFFFF, I just pictured in my head a female wolf furry marking a corner. Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFF, I just pictured in my head a female wolf furry marking a corner. Thanks a lot for that.



was it hot, cause in that case you would be wheird


----------



## SnowFox (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can't swim though D:



Don't look so sad, that could be seen as a good thing.

You see, if I were to throw you into the middle of a lake, this thread probably wouldn't keep getting resurrected for no reason.

Everybody wins!




Oh, except you. Sorry about that :[


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> was it hot, cause in that case you would be wheird



Actually, it was pretty disturbing.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 11, 2010)

What is so special about having sex? Almost everyone has done it, you're special if you don't! =D


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What is so special about having sex? Almost everyone has done it, you're special if you don't! =D



i have not and i dont feel special, but i also dont care


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> *What is so special about having sex?* Almost everyone has done it, you're special if you don't! =D


Feels good man. :3


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What is so special about having sex? Almost everyone has done it, you're special if you don't! =D


It's uhh, something you can do with someone you really love :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's uhh, something you can do with someone you really love :3



Or a life-sized Creme plushie...


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's uhh, something you can do with someone you really love :3



Or a prostitute :V



Harebelle said:


> Or a life-sized Creme plushie...



Don't tell me you sew dildos onto plushies.


GODDAMIT, I remember Jake and his Simba plushie now.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Or a prostitute :V
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you sew dildos onto plushies.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> GODDAMIT, I remember Jake and his Simba plushie now.



Oh, Christ no. D:

I have a Simba teddy somewhere, I love him. But love should stop at a certain point...


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, Christ no. D:
> 
> I have a Simba teddy somewhere, I love him. But love should stop at a certain point...



Well, you have no need for orifices on your plushies, like Jake.


Still, you haven't answered the previous question.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Or a prostitute :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sad.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Still, you haven't answered the previous question.





PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> That's sad.



I hate you guys. I:<

All the cool kids have blow up Antonio Banderas dolls.


----------



## Glitch (May 11, 2010)

Teco said:


> She'll attract the Watersporters



Swimmer reporting.  :3c


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I hate you guys. I:<
> 
> All the cool kids have blow up Antonio Banderas dolls.


I have a robotic Chuck Norris.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I hate you guys. I:<
> 
> All the cool kids have blow up Antonio Banderas dolls.


Then I must not be a cool kid


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> All the cool kids have blow up Antonio Banderas dolls.



You know, "Antonio Banderas" and "blow up" really don't have any sexual connotation to me.

I like "Desperado".


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Then I must not be a cool kid


No, your funny that makes you cool in my book


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> No, your funny that makes you cool in my book


:3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3


:3c


----------



## Zolen (May 11, 2010)

I'm not a fan of really loose girls.....and most of them have some sort of thing like aids on them.

I can't get any options for sex unless I want to catch something.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

lol after my friends found out i was a furry they gave me a giant teddy bear with a strap on


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> lol after my friends found out i was a furry they gave me a giant teddy bear with a strap on


LOL I was given a lion plush with strap. XD


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> LOL I was given a lion plush with strap. XD



ha i thought i was the only one. atleast they had the decency to get a strap on for guys so i could use it on a girl if i ever want to, but i doubt i will. and my god it smells, its not the worst smell but its a rubber smell and it now fills my whole closet.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ha i thought i was the only one. atleast they had the decency to get a strap on for guys so i could use it on a girl if i ever want to, but i doubt i will. and my god it smells, its not the worst smell but its a rubber smell and it now fills my whole closet.


It was a part of a string of pranks but it smelt like fart spray when I hugged it. That sucked. But I got them back good. <


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> It was a part of a string of pranks but it smelt like fart spray when I hugged it. That sucked. But I got them back good. <



fart spray? and my bear was from good will and it had two mysterious crusty stains


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> fart spray? and my bear was from good will and it had two mysterious crusty stains


Yup. I hope it washed out.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Yup. I hope it washed out.



it is just sitting in the closet. if i bring it out my dad might have some questions


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> it is just sitting in the closet. if i bring it out my dad might have some questions


That's probably the best idea.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> it is just sitting in the closet. if i bring it out my dad might have some questions



Like your sexuality.  No? Too easy, I know.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Like your sexuality.  No? Too easy, I know.



lol nice but no.


----------



## bobbykristhom (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> oh ya were is the next Canadian one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you have to hope that or you'll be a virgin forever lmao


----------



## bobbykristhom (May 11, 2010)

Also to make this epic, we're the ones that gave him the bear mwuahaha


----------



## coba (May 11, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, I'm sure you know what I put.


 
im pretty sure we know what you've done. and i'm sorry but why the fuck would you put ice cubes up your ass? sorry Faris, just wanted to know if the tingling, frozen sensation was worth it.

ya, as most should know i'm a virgin, but not all fourteen year olds.
i don't really get it? Why does bisexual teenagers scare adults, x-girlfriends, but only attracts other bisexual and gay men? I tell my friends i still like girls. Like for fucks sake, do you guys open a dictionary?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 11, 2010)

Holy, this thread is still alive? That's crazy.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Holy, this thread is still alive? That's crazy.


and it's almost to 2k

Maybe we should sticky the thing already just cuz


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Holy, this thread is still alive? That's crazy.


Keepin' this thread alive, one post at a time... :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and it's almost to 2k
> 
> Maybe we should sticky the thing already just cuz


Maybe...


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Keepin' this thread alive, one post at a time... :V


Kill it, with fire!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Kill it, with fire!


:3c


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> :3c



this thread is reaching its sticky or die post eather would be fine with me, this is a hard subject to stay on topic tho


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> this thread is reaching its sticky or die post eather would be fine with me, this is a hard subject to stay on topic tho


Let's spam it and destroy it like it had cancer. JK


----------



## Teco (May 11, 2010)

ITT: About half of it full of people going "THIS IS STILL GOING?!" or.. "THE POST COUNT IS OVER WTFBOOOOOMAHAHA"


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Let's spam it and destroy it like it had cancer. JK



ill pass cause i just got an infraction for spaming/ derailment


----------



## Stawks (May 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Let's spam it and destroy it like it had cancer. JK



You don't kill cancer with spa- OVER 1800 POSTS>!

SWEET JESUS


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

Stawks said:


> You don't kill cancer with spa- OVER 1800 POSTS>!
> 
> SWEET JESUS



spam can kill anything


----------



## Kovalchuk (May 12, 2010)

no way in hell am i a virgin


----------



## Rayane (May 13, 2010)

So many virgins. o,o I was like "Okay, going to be honest, make a fool of myself, but who cares, right?" Woah... I claim all the virgin gay boys! Come on, you know you want a kitty to play with. >:3


----------



## Rachrix (May 13, 2010)

Rayane said:


> So many virgins. o,o I was like "Okay, going to be honest, make a fool of myself, but who cares, right?" Woah... I claim all the virgin gay boys! Come on, you know you want a kitty to play with. >:3



im not gay but i do want a kitty :3, will have one soon


----------



## Taren Fox (May 13, 2010)

Kovalchuk said:


> no way in hell am i a virgin


Your right hand doesn't count.


----------



## Thatch (May 13, 2010)

Rayane said:


> So many virgins. o,o I was like "Okay, going to be honest, make a fool of myself, but who cares, right?" Woah... I claim all the virgin gay boys! Come on, you know you want a kitty to play with. >:3



...


Please go play with some gasoline, don't mind the lighter here.



Rachrix said:


> spam can kill anything



This is already a spam thread. You're shitting on a shitpile. It certianly won't drive away with it's smell anyone who already plays with it.


----------



## BRN (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumping to make people insecure

also, wondering what's changed in two years.


Furthermore, is this poll suggesting females have less sex, or just that there are less sexually active females [here]?


----------



## Spatel (Oct 25, 2012)

SIX said:


> Bumping to make people insecure
> 
> also, wondering what's changed in two years.
> 
> ...



There are just less females here. Also, I feel like the poll options suck but I'm at a loss as to how to make them better.

Maybe...

Male - I've never had sex
Male - I've had sex
Male - I've had good sex
Male - I've had sex on a regular basis
Male - I've had sex on a regular basis, and it was good

Female - I've never had sex
Female - I've had sex
Female - I've had good sex
Female - I've had sex on a regular basis
Female - I've had sex on a regular basis, and it was good

As far as what holes you've used, what genders you've gotten around to trying, that's technical stuff that doesn't really matter. What matters more, in my mind, was whether it was great or not.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Spatel said:


> As far as what holes you've used, what genders you've gotten around to trying, that's technical stuff that doesn't really matter.



Wait, wait, wait... How do you figure the holes don't matter?

If a guy gets head that's not losing his virginity.

I think the holes matter :roll:


----------



## Spatel (Oct 25, 2012)

Oral counts. I will have none of your balderdash.

I don't know why people think it doesn't count. It's not like they're just giving oral out for free on Thursdays at Applebee's. It's not like it's a casual handshake compared to vaginal/anal. You have to find someone willing to be intimate enough to do it.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Oral counts.



Not according to Bill ;3

Seriously, I don't buy it. Oral is 3rd base, it's not your virginity.

(and if that were the case I lost mine at like... 10)


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2012)

Isn't this thread really really old?


----------



## BRN (Oct 25, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Isn't this thread really really old?


On-topic bumps aren't against the rules.

 On-topic, I'm kinda confused by oral. Yeah, it counts as sex, it's pretty much a score, but it's not really on par score with fuller penetrative, and I'm not one to agree that it counts as losing your virginity. (10, huh; as late as that?)

I mean, it's more of a service rather than a mutual pleasure. Not that it's a hassle for either side, it's fun both to give and to get, but there's definitely more carnal pleasure on end and not quite as much on the other.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

SIX said:


> (10, huh; as late as that?)



Yeah and that wasn't anything more than kids being kids and just messing around.

I didn't have any serious relationships until I was in my early 20's.



> I mean, it's more of a service rather than a mutual pleasure. Not that it's a hassle for either side, it's fun both to give and to get, but there's definitely more carnal pleasure on end and not quite as much on the other.



I think that depends on the person.

For some people, it's more fun to give than receive ;3


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 25, 2012)

i have been laid and regret it as the one i was with wasnt the one,,,, could change the poll slightly aka straight,gays,bi etc  

and if its male female and a penis/vagina is enguaged and you have intercource and bam fluids etc you know the rest... ta da you have been layed if its male on male same applys but analy,female and female i honestly dont know so iam sure someone would put that up in a possitive manor  i put that for those who want to know what getting laid is. AND BE SAFE USE A CONDOM nothing worse than an unexpected problem down below or a little cub to attend to.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah update, not a virgin.
Been fucked, have fucked, been sucked, have sucked...


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Oct 25, 2012)

"Virginity" is an idiotic social construct designed to impose the status quo. If someone considers himself or herself no longer a virgin after receiving or giving oral, then he or she is no longer a virgin.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll be honest xD I was a virgin until this year. Where I had a very special boyfriend and we both shared our first time together ^.^ sadly me and him are no more but I'll always remember him X3


----------



## Spatel (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Not according to Bill ;3
> 
> Seriously, I don't buy it. Oral is 3rd base, it's not your virginity.
> 
> (and if that were the case I lost mine at like... 10)



This would make a lot of lesbians virgins unless strap-on sex counted.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Spatel said:


> This would make a lot of lesbians virgins unless strap-on sex counted.



I think they scissor; I saw something about that on South Park but I really don't understand how it works.

Aren't there lesbians in this forum who can opine?


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I think they scissor; I saw something about that on South Park but I really don't understand how it works.
> 
> Aren't there lesbians in this forum who can opine?



Lesbians can have sex in as many ways as heterosexual couples. Trying to fit sexuality into a neat, tidy category is kind of a futile endeavor.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Lesbians can have sex in as many ways as heterosexual couples. Trying to fit sexuality into a neat, tidy category is kind of a futile endeavor.



I'm clear on what losing your virginity is if you are straight guy or a gay guy, though.

What's the analogous action for lesbians?


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 25, 2012)

Not sure how to vote in the poll, but I lost mine to a very agressive girl, when I was 12, though I liked her brothers better. As it happened  we ended up dating for 3 years, but I had to break it off, because I would always think of guys when we did things, and it never really felt 'right', more like I was doing it to be nice, and besides, it didn't really feel bad, and was fun...but girls were just not my preference.  I didn't lose my virginity with a male until I was 17, it was hard, growing up gay in a remote, rural area, before the internet was around.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2012)

I are virgin, and I shall continue to be one.

At least I hope not.


----------



## Percy (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm a virgin, mainly because I still don't know which gender I want to try first. (And because I'm too shy to ask anyone out.)


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Percy said:


> I'm a virgin, mainly because I still don't know which gender I want to try first.



I would try both, this way you have a basis of comparison.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2012)

this thread is old as shit anyway, someone make a new one


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I'm clear on what losing your virginity is if you are straight guy or a gay guy, though.
> 
> What's the analogous action for lesbians?



Like I said earlier. You lose your virginity when you do whatever action is the significant one for you. For some people it's oral. For some people it's frotting. For some people it's penetration. 

Ultimately it doesn't matter. It's a personal thing.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Like I said earlier. You lose your virginity when you do whatever action is the significant one for you. For some people it's oral. For some people it's frotting. For some people it's penetration.



No, no, no. That's changing the rules and it would be total fucking chaos.

Losing your virginity *if you are a guy or a straight girl is penetration*, plain and simple (even if you liked oral more).

I guess nobody is going to give me a straight answer to the lesbian thing so I'll just assume it's scissoring, for now :V


----------



## Percy (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I would try both, this way you have a basis of comparison.


If you haven't already known by now, I'm sexually confused. I don't know what gender I'm more attracted to, I don't know to what extent I'm attracted to them, and I don't know which type of sex is more appealing to me.

Though odds are, I will end up trying both eventually.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> No, no, no. That's changing the rules and it would be total fucking chaos.
> 
> Losing your virginity *if you are a guy or a straight girl is penetration*, plain and simple (even if you liked oral more).
> 
> I guess nobody is going to give me a straight answer to the lesbian thing so I'll just assume it's scissoring, for now :V




Changing what rules? Whose rules are those, exactly? 

The penetration thing came about because people based "virginity" on whether a girl's hymen has broken. Unfortunately for everyone involved, many things can "break" a hymen (it doesn't actually break at all, it just tears when under stress, so that's bullshit in the first place) - horseback riding, gymnastics, whatever. Mine never broke at all and I've been sexually active since I was eighteen. So bullshit on penetration.

There aren't "separate rules" for gay men and lesbians, because the whole thing is arbitrary and stupid.

Besides, "everything would be total fucking chaos"? Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Percy said:


> If you haven't already known by now, I'm sexually  confused. I don't know what gender I'm more attracted to, I don't know  to what extent I'm attracted to them, and I don't know which type of sex  is more appealing to me.



I know; it was your custom title for a while =P

Still, I'm sticking to what I said. It's good to experiment.

Shit, I thought I was straight until I had sex with a girl.



Zuckerdachs said:


> Changing what rules? Whose rules are those, exactly?



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bases%20of%20dating


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 25, 2012)

"Okay Peggy everyone's a Texan; if you connect a flight in Dallas you're a Texan."


----------



## Percy (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I know; it was your custom title for a while =P
> 
> Still, I'm sticking to what I said. It's good to experiment.
> 
> Shit, I thought I was straight until I had sex with a girl.



Fair enough response.
Not sure how long it'll take me to get with someone though.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bases%20of%20dating




Oh, okay


----------



## Spatel (Oct 25, 2012)

Percy said:


> If you haven't already known by now, I'm sexually confused. I don't know what gender I'm more attracted to, I don't know to what extent I'm attracted to them, and I don't know which type of sex is more appealing to me.
> 
> Though odds are, I will end up trying both eventually.



It sounds highly likely you're not 'more' attracted to either. Generally those that are have a pretty good idea where there preference is well before they're 18. Hell, I thought I had a strong preference until I was 20, and started to realize it didn't fucking matter.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Oh, okay



Look, those are the rules.

I'm not just making shit up like some people =P


----------



## BRN (Oct 25, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Oh, okay


You can throw down about subjectivity all you want; that's fair and fair enough, and *of course* we all value subjectivity to respectable extents for something like this. 

But to go for subjectivity as the be-all-and-end-all and to try and shut down discussions, on the basis that popularly-agreed rules that generally fit the mark are somehow stupid or invaluable because they're not totally subjective, is silly.


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 25, 2012)

Not to sound smarmy or anything, but to base a set of 'rules' on something as complex as the idea of 'virginity' (an arbitrary social construct) on a definition from Urban Dictionary seems to leave a lot out of the equation. The term seems to have gained the most significance under Judeo-Christian influence. Some of today's fundamentalist Christians would say that oral sex means loss of virginity; there does not seem to be uniform agreement even among the religious. 

To this end, it makes me wonder why the term 'loss' even exists, as if we have suffered some misfortune, or misplaced something that can't be returned. It has such negative connotations, as if sex is somehow dirty, evil, all that stuff relating to the original sin.

I prefer to say that I gained an increasingly greater awareness of the pleasures of the body, as opposed to 'losing' my virginity.

A person can only 'lose' their virginity if they believe in the social context in which the word and idea is formed, at least in their own eyes.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Sweet Pea the Malamute said:


> Not to sound smarmy or anything, but to base a set of 'rules' on something as complex as the idea of 'virginity' (an arbitrary social construct) on a definition from Urban Dictionary seems to leave a lot out of the equation.



Urban Dictionary didn't come up with the bases. It was just easy to link to it.

They were around _way before_ I was born.



> The term seems to have gained the most significance under Judeo-Christian influence. Even today's fundamentalist Christians would say that oral sex means loss of virginity, and, to this end, it makes me wonder why the term 'loss' even exists, as if we have suffered some misfortune, or misplaces something that can't be returned.



I know an expert in this and I will ask him when he comes online.

(edit: just realized he's at Furfright though, darn)


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 25, 2012)

I honestly can't believe what I'm reading in this topic.

I've gotten head from but never porked a chick. I'm technically still a V.

My feelings and opinions on this matter do not change reality. It's not a subjective thing.


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 25, 2012)

@ Ricky

No worries! I'm not so much interested in a 'right' and 'wrong' answer to things, but more so in the notion of why the term 'lost' is used, and the various negative connotations this seems to carry.

I also am reminded of the whole idea of the virgin Mary in Christianity: that somehow, because Jesus was conceived without sex via some cosmic transmission of sperm directly from the man upstairs, that the birth was more pure: The 'virgin' birth. In my mind, Mary could have just as well have had sex with some representative of God, and it would have been just as well, though the myth goes out of it's way to make it a 'virgin' birth.

For the most part, virgins are generally pretty nervous about sex, and not as good at it...the whole appeal of them is a bit baffling. I suppose there is a greater assurance that they are not carrying a disease, but aside from that, the being 'pure' notion strikes me as odd, as if having had sex even once makes one less 'pure'. But it does make sense in that the earth-bound/fertility based Pagan beliefs that came before this were fading, and Christianity was eager to see them go.

Still, I like to say I gained something when I first had sex, and it wasn't a disease :3

...rather the knowledge that such pleasure existed.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't think Christian Fundamentalists would consider oral losing your virginity either.

Why a girl is considered more pure when she is a virgin... This is the most relevant thing I could find. They are obviously not talking about oral there. So, I guess once a girl loses her virginity she's no longer good to any man. Maybe they just really didn't like sloppy seconds?

I'd rather ask my friend when he comes back though, because he would school everyone on this stuff XD

(when it comes to the Bible, anyway)


----------



## Percy (Oct 25, 2012)

So religion was brought to this? I don't know what to say about that.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Percy said:


> So religion was brought to this? I don't know what to say about that.



We were discussing the etymology of the word "virgin."

Since religious texts are one of the oldest places you'd see it...


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2012)

I need to change my answer


----------



## Ley (Oct 26, 2012)

I was about to go holy necro, but then I noticed it was a sticky... and since I'm here, no, I do not posess my v card.


----------



## Enwon (Oct 26, 2012)

Virgin.  Not proud but not ashamed of it, either.  As far as I'm concerned, it's probably highly irrelevant to anything at all ever.  I'll lose my virginity when it happens, and I don't think about it too much.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

^ Why must you turn this topic into a HOUSE of LIES!?


----------



## Enwon (Oct 26, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> ^ Why must you turn this topic into a HOUSE of LIES!?


A house?  This is a commercially zoned area!  I'm trying to make a _business_ of lies.  Lie store.  Buy a lie, ten dollars.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 26, 2012)

I demand you turn it into a house of LUE.


â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. __ . __â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.../â€™`: : `\,---`.â€žâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦../|,-â€˜`Â¯Â¯`\(o)_\,----,,,_â€¦â€¦â€¦..
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€ž~*Â¯Â¯`â€\,â€¦â€¦â€¦... _â€ž_â€¦â€¦â€¦( `\(o),,_/` Â¯ : o : :  `-, â€¦...
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦../ : Â· â€œ,.~;*â€™Â¯Â¯Â¯â€\, (_,-- ``â€~,â€¦.\ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : `\â€¦..
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....| : Â· :,/`,-*~;~Â·Â·-â€ž,/ (â€˜` ``)/Â· ,â€¦\.,/` : : :_â€žâ€ž,: : : : : : : : : : : \â€¦
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.| : Â· / ,/`,--\ \â€™`c\,---â€ž1 â€¹â€™`--(_ ,/ / : : :,/` Â· Â· ): : : : : : : : : : : |â€¦
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..) : Âµâ€™` .\ (c) `Â¯ . . Â·`), . ,-~`.. \ : : :| Â· Â· 'â€\, : : : : : : : : : : :/â€¦
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦/` ,/_~-, .`;;`â€ž-â€ž,__,./, ```/â€¦â€¦. `\: :\ Â· Â· Â· Â· `*-.,_ : : : : : :,-â€˜ â€¦.
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦`-/Â¨;--;~â€™ `â€*-=,=-_`â€ ,) ,/`â€¦â€¦â€¦.`â€º : `\, Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â¯â€~---,--`â€¦â€¦.
â€¦â€žâ€žâ€¦â€¦â€¦__\, Â· â€˜, Â· . . . `\â€ž_,/ ,/;-;_ â€¦â€¦. /` ` | ./ Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· â€ž-â€œâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
.( :Â·`\,-~*`Â¯ Â· Â· Â·`Â¯` `~--~*~---~;/`,-~*```*--, `1` / : | Â· Â· Â· ,---~*â€`â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
. \Â·:Â·Â·:â€*~-,,â€žâ€ž____â€žâ€ž,.-~â€`Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯/ / Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· â€˜\,) , / : :| Â· Â· Â· Â·\â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.
â€¦`â€â€™~-,â€žâ€žâ€žâ€žâ€žâ€ž,,~â€˜`` . ( Â· Â· Â· ,.__| | Â· Â· Â· Â·, `\â€žâ€ž/ ,/`: : / Â· Â· Â· Â· Â·| â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.\`â€â€â€` Â· Â· Â·`â€™~;-,â€ž,,_)â€`_-â€˜ : : / Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· | â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
â€¦â€¦â€¦ (`*â€-,â€ž,-â€Â¯Â¯â€`-;â€žÂ· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· , /'``,-~â€`Â¯: : : :/ Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· |.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
â€¦â€¦â€¦. | : ,;-===-â€ž, `\,Â· Â· Â· ,-`| Â· Â·/ : : : | :,/` Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â·| â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
â€¦â€¦â€¦ . \ : :\, Â· Â· Â· Â· \\ Â· `\. Â·)Â· / Â· / : :\ : :`~,_ Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· ./ â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ \\,_`~.,_â€ž,.-*\\, `/,/â€ž/` ,/ : : :`â€™;-.â€ž_ : Â¯-, Â· Â· Â· /,â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..`\,,`â€| : :`-,â€ž_â€ž))â€™`"` Â·,/`_â€ž,~*â€™` Â· Â· ( Â· , ,`)Â· Â·,-; `â€™\,â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..`*-\ : : : `~----~*` / Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· â€œâ€~â€` Â·/` Â·( _ â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. ,.Â¬-,--\ : : : : : : : : / Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â· Â·,,-â€œ`â€¦..â€™-â€ž,-â€˜â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..| |: :*:\ : : : : : : :_/ â€ž____â€žâ€žâ€žâ€ž,---~*`â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦./ / : : : `~-â€žâ€žâ€žâ€žâ€ž,.;;`,,.--`â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦| | : : : :|Â¯ : ,/ Â¯ â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.\,\,_,â€ž./---~`â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

There, I got you started.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Oct 26, 2012)

I only know a few people's names, let alone get in their pants.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 26, 2012)

Been penetrated by my partner who is the same sex as me. So yeah. XD


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 26, 2012)

I think Aztecs sacrificed virgins to appease various gods, or at least in the movies. And why always females?

In which case, if I were female, I'd be in a hurry to lose mine, as I prefer to keep things like my heart and other internal organs off the chopping block.

The other aspect of 'virginity' is that it is largely a male construct: a man can claim to 'know' if a female is a virgin by physical examination (though not accurately), but a female has no way to tell about a male.

In this sense, it not only reflects religious aspects, but male dominance, and the ways in which males have controlled females throughout history. But as both Christianity and Judaism have both had long histories as largely misogynistic belief systems, it come as no surprise. In recent years, there have been some changes, though the core ideas still persist.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm a virgin, but then again I'm also under the age of consent ._.


----------

